# Load-Tipp.de



## sonic24 (14 Juni 2009)

hallo...
habe mich mal bei http://www.load-tipp.de registriert weil ich auf der suche nach ner software war die angeblich kostenlos ist!
ich glaube mich recht zu erinnern das da nix auf der seite stand von kosten die anfallen im falle einer registrierung! kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre, war schon spät als ich mich registriert hab und war müde!

habe per e-mail eine bestätigung meiner registrierung erhalten und zwei wochen später eine rechnung über ein 2jahres-abo erhalten! 96€ pro jahr!

habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und in vielen foren kommentare gelesen über andere seiten die abzocken! da bekommen leute auch rechnungen über 96€ pro jahr für ein abo, wo die leute keine ahnung hatten über kosten die anfallen!

bin mir ziemlich unsicher wie ich mich verhalten soll....zahlen, nicht zahlen???
können die mir irgendwie "gefährlich" werden? 

hat schonmal jemand erfahrungen mit dieser seite gemacht und kann mir weiterhelfen???

mfg

Jörg


----------



## Wembley (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Die 190. (ungefähr) Downloadseite, die auf diese Art und Weise versucht, Geld zu machen. Betonung auf "versucht", schließlich hätten die ziemlich schlechte Karten, wenn es hart auf hart kommt. Seiten, die solche Angebote machen, sind derzeit der "Renner". Allerdings uns langweilen sie nur. Nein, nichts gegen dich, weil für dich ist das neu. Aber für uns ist das alles nur mehr fad.

Schau dir das an und du wirst beruhigt sein:

1) Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

2) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

3) Auch audiovisuell können wir was anbieten: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



sonic24 schrieb:


> war schon spät als ich mich registriert hab und war müde!


Das sind denkbar schlechte Bedingungen, seine persönliche Mailadresse in dubiose Eingabemasken einzutippen.

Bitte auch mal über das http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet.html nachdenken.


----------



## eisbaerhazel (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallo sonic24,

mir ist das gleiche passiert. heute kam eine rechnung. oben auf der load-tipp seite steht ganz klein, dass das ganze kostenpflichtig ist. was machst du denn jetzt??

bitte um schnelle antwort.

danke und grüße eisbaerhazel:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: load-tipp.de*

Alles, was Du wissen musst, steht schon in den ganz oben auf dieser Seite verlinkten Artikeln.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Ein Webanbieter, der den Preishinweis im Fließtext in Mikro-Schrift versteckt, missachtet wesentliche Transparenzbestimmungen wie Preisangabenverordnung, BGB-Info-Verordnung, sowie wettbewerbsrechtliche Bestimmungen.

Eine gerichtliche Geltendmachung solcher Forderungen wurde trotz inzwischen Millionen von Betroffenen solcher Abzockfallen erst fünf mal von verschiedenen Banden versucht - und jedesmal haben sich die Banden vor Gericht dabei eine Watsche eingefangen.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was passiert, wenn man nicht zahlt und auch nicht reagiert? - Ein paar Monate Mahn- und Droh- Kasperletheater, aber mehr nicht.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Nun, die Verbraucherzentrale weiss, was da zu tun ist:

VZ Hamburg gibt Ratschläge bei Abzocke

Noch Fragen???


----------



## eisbaerhazel (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: load-tipp.de*

hallo Antiscammer,

danke für deine schnelle antwort, werde nicht zahlen. habe auch load-tipp mittlerweile auf mehreren abzocker listen im internet gefunden. die gehören also eindeutig zu den abzockern und haben daher wahrscheinlich vor gericht keine chance.

werde euch hier im forum über die weitere vorgehensweise auf dem laufenden halten.

viele grüße sandra


----------



## eisbaerhazel (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallo nochmal,

jetzt wirds langsam ernst. habe eine erneute mahnung mit gleich mal 14 euro mahngebühr bekommen und darin stand noch dieses; 
Wird der Betrag nicht überwiesen, beauftragen wir ein 
Inkasso- Unternehmen diesen einzufordern.

Falsche Anschriften werden anhand der gespeicherten Anmelde - 
IP Adresse kostenpflichtig ermittelt. (es erfolgt Strafanzeige 
wegen Eingehungsbetrug)

stimmt das mit der ip adresse? habe mich nämlich vom firmenrechner 
eingeloggt (mit falscher adressangabe) und der steht an einem anderen standort als mein wohnort.
ich möchte hier auf der arbeit aber keinen ärger ...

hillffeee, sollte ich doch einen anwalt einschalten?

danke für eure hilfe.
grüße sandra:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> jetzt wirds langsam ernst. habe eine erneute mahnung mit gleich mal 14 euro mahngebühr bekommen und darin stand noch dieses;
> Wird der Betrag nicht überwiesen, beauftragen wir ein
> Inkasso- Unternehmen diesen einzufordern.


Nichts  ist/wird ernst, der Vorhang der nächsten Drohkasperletheaterbühne ist aufgezogen worden.
Solche Drohschreiben gehören zum  Standardrepertoire der Nutzlosbranche.
Seit vier Jahren lesen wir hier nun schon solchen Müll. Wer sich ruhig verhält, kann sein Geld behalten 


eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> Falsche Anschriften werden anhand der gespeicherten Anmelde -
> IP Adresse kostenpflichtig ermittelt. (es erfolgt Strafanzeige
> wegen Eingehungsbetrug)


gequirlter Unfug. Auch eine der Standardrequisiten des absurden Theaters

>> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## eisbaerhazel (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

ok, dann nochmal durchatmen und *gar nix machen*. habe ich das richtig verstanden?

danke und grüße sandra


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Lies dir das hier durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559
Die Empfehlung der VZ Hamburg  gilt für die gesamte Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> jetzt wirds langsam ernst.


Was soll denn an dem Drohgeblubbere ernst werden???  


eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> habe eine erneute mahnung mit gleich mal 14 euro mahngebühr bekommen und darin stand noch dieses;
> Wird der Betrag nicht überwiesen, beauftragen wir ein
> Inkasso- Unternehmen diesen einzufordern.


Ob das Geblubbere nun vom Zullybully und seinen "Tochterunternehmen" kommt oder von seinem Inkassobutzen MediaFinanz aus Osnabrück - was ändert das an der Rechtslage? 


eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> Falsche Anschriften werden anhand der gespeicherten Anmelde - IP Adresse kostenpflichtig ermittelt. (es erfolgt Strafanzeige wegen Eingehungsbetrug)


Nichts als schwachsinniger Dummfug, um die freiwillige Zahlungsbereitschaft zu fördern!


eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> stimmt das mit der ip adresse? habe mich nämlich vom firmenrechner eingeloggt (mit falscher adressangabe) und der steht an einem anderen standort als mein wohnort.
> ich möchte hier auf der arbeit aber keinen ärger


Den wirst du auch nicht bekommen. Die Drohung mit der IP-Adresse ist komplett haltlos!
Übrigens: Kürzlich gabs ein Urteil gegen ein weiteres Tochterunternehmen des Betreibers, hier nachzulesen:
Net 24 Ltd. & Co. KG zum Schadenersatz verurteilt | Abzocknews.de
Das Urteil ist bereits rechtskräftig. 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:33:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:25:15 ----------




eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> ok, dann nochmal durchatmen und *gar nix machen*. habe ich das richtig verstanden?


Hier darf dir niemand schreiben: Mach dies oder mach das. Das wäre eine nicht erlaubte Rechtsberatung.

Aber ich kann dir bestätigen, dass dein Verständnis mit meiner Meinung im Einklang steht! :-D


----------



## eisbaerhazel (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallo nochmal,

auf die gefahr hin dass ich nerve ... nur nochmal zu meiner sicherheit ...
die seite load-tipp.de gehört also eurer meinung nach eindeutig zu den unseriösen abzockerseiten??  und diese 
Net 24 Ltd. & Co. KG ist ein tochterunternehmen dieser firma??

sorry, ich bin da echt planlos.

danke und grüße sandra


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Statt einer Antwort:

>> Load-Tipp.de - Google-Suche

Glaubst du, so sähe die Reaktion auf eine seriöse Seite aus? 
( ausgenommen die  ersten beiden   Treffer auf die Seite selbst ) 

Mit ein bißchen mit Überlegung und  Wachsamkeit solltest du schon vorgehen, sonst fällst du
 auf die nächste Nutzlosseite genauso rein..


----------



## Thoralf34 (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Leute,

erstmal Klasse an computerbetrug.de für die tollen Infos die Ihr hier für Betroffene zur Verfügung stellt. 
Hab hier auch noch was gefunden, Ua. wegen der IP Masche die diese Abzocker gerne als Drohmittel einsetzen)

Load-tipp.de - VORSICHT! Abzocker in Gulli-Toplist - gulli:board


*An alle Betroffenen....*BITTE belastet Euch nicht mit diesen [.......].....u.a. Lo*d-tipp sind ganz hart gestrickte die mit [.......] und Abzocke sehr viel Geld verdienen wollen und schon verdient haben. Ich hatte ein Praktikum auf einer Verbraucherzentrale.....mir würd niemand glauben was man da von diesen Abzockern alles zu lesen bekommt...

Alles ignorieren..fertig....lachen über diese falschen und armseligen Menschen.......wie ich erfahren konnte wird auch gegen die schon ermittelt........ich hoffe auch das die Politik (sonst finden sie auch gegen alles Gesetze) mal gesetzlich aktiv wird damit sowas unterbunden werden kann.

Also...bloss nicht Eure Nerven damit belasten und nichts zahlen (wer bezahlt hat mit der Bank reden um Rückbuchung).

....die drohen ein paarmal ...aber dann ist rigendwann mal Schluss.....jedes Gericht kennt diese [.........] und Maschen mittlerweilen ...die würden sich nie trauen gerichtlich damit vorzugehen da u.a. auch Ihre Masche nie zu einem Erfolg vor Gericht führen würde und auf somit auf ihren Gerichtskosten sitzen beiben würden......

Wiesbaden grüsst

Thoralf


----------



## eisbaerhazel (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallo Thoralf34,  bin sehr dankbar für solche nachrichten. werde die nerven behalten und in zukunft etwas vorsichtiger durchs web gehen.  bisher habe ich auch nichts mehr gehört. wäre halt nur superpeinlich, wenn die durch die ip die firenadresse rausbekämen, aber da brauche ich mmir ja wohl auch keine allzu großen sorgen zu machen, denn das würde ja auch nur richterlich gehen.  danke und grüße sandra


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> wäre halt nur superpeinlich, wenn die durch die ip die firenadresse rausbekämen, aber da brauche ich mmir ja wohl auch keine allzu großen sorgen zu machen, denn das würde ja auch nur richterlich gehen.  danke und grüße sandra


so ist es >> 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## Thoralf34 (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> hallo Thoralf34, bin sehr dankbar für solche nachrichten. werde die nerven behalten und in zukunft etwas vorsichtiger durchs web gehen. bisher habe ich auch nichts mehr gehört. wäre halt nur superpeinlich, wenn die durch die ip die firenadresse rausbekämen, aber da brauche ich mmir ja wohl auch keine allzu großen sorgen zu machen, denn das würde ja auch nur richterlich gehen. danke und grüße sandra


 
Hei Sandra,

dem Hinweis von Webwatcher ist nichts hinzuzufügen

Ich möch mich auch nicht wichtig machen da sicher hier im Forum sehr viele anwesend sind die mehr Ahnung wie ich haben...aber wegen meinem Praktikum auf einer Verrbraucherzentrale weiss ich einiges ....mach Dir also bloss jetzt keine Sorgen mehr.......die Firmenadresse wird wegen sowas niemals raus kommen da die IP nicht nach verfolgt wird, (musst schon andere Geschütze auffahren damit diese ermittelt wird)....diese Maschen und dubiosen [.........] kennt doch ausserdem jedes Gericht mittlerweilen...

Ich kenn das aus vielen Schreiben von Betroffenen....viele haben Panik weil sie Angst haben wegen Gerichtskosten, den dubiosen Anwälten und Inakssos usw. (die nur im Erfolgsfall auch dafür Geld kriegen daher die drohenden Briefe) und zahlen dann sogar............und die Verbr+cher lachen sich eins.....denn wenn nur einer von 100 zahlt sind die schon zufrieden.......bei den abertausenden die jeden Tag drauf reinfallen kann man sich vorstellen was die Kohle machen.......das es bei denen (die mir bekannten Abzocker will ich hier nicht nennen) in die Millionen geht was die im Jahr verdienen weiss ich aus sicherer Quelle.

Mir unbegreiflich: Grade im Internet gilt weltweit bis auf China nirgends so ein strenges Recht wie in Deutschland....aber das diese [........] im Web machen können was sie wollen, straffrei beliben und damit Millionen vedienen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen........


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Thoralf34 schrieb:


> Mir unbegreiflich: Grade im Internet gilt weltweit bis auf China nirgends so ein strenges Recht wie in Deutschland....aber das diese Betrüger im Web machen können was sie wollen, straffrei beliben und damit Millionen vedienen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen........


Da geht es dir ähnlich wie mir! Auch die Verbraucherzentralen bemängeln bereits seit Jahren die derzeitige Gesetzeslage. Aber unsere zuständige Justizministerin blockt alles ab, was an brauchbaren Vorschlägen unterbreitet wird:


			
				 Bundesministerin für Justiz schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen halte ich zurzeit nicht für erforderlich.


Leider sind die Lobbyisten hier im Land wesentlich mächtiger als die Verbraucher! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Thoralf34 (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*




Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Da geht es dir ähnlich wie mir! Auch die Verbraucherzentralen bemängeln bereits seit Jahren die derzeitige Gesetzeslage. Aber unsere zuständige Justizministerin blockt alles ab, was an brauchbaren Vorschlägen unterbreitet wird:
> 
> Leider sind die Lobbyisten hier im Land wesentlich mächtiger als die Verbraucher! :unzufrieden:


 
Ich glaub da hast du wohl Recht Nicko1998........daher brüsten sie sich so das grad im Netz so ein weltweit einzigartig und strenges Jugendschutz Recht herscht mit all den durch den Steuerzahler bezahlten Behörden, den unsinnigen Verboten und der Zensur das viele Betreiber, (Videobranche wie Horror, Action, harmlose Erotik, PC Spiele wie lt. Politik Killerspiele und, und, und) längst ins Ausland verjagt haben......das gleicht aus Sicht der Politik die Macht der Lobbyisten wieder aus...oder man versucht es dem Wähler wenigstens so zu übermitteln 

Ohne die genannten Branchen zu unterstützen find ich das alles iregendwie sehr bedenklich was u.a. im Netz da vor sich geht........man denke nur an youtube das man in Deutschland unbedingt zensieren möchte....


----------



## cool-gang (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



eisbaerhazel schrieb:


> hallo nochmal,
> 
> jetzt wirds langsam ernst. habe eine erneute mahnung mit gleich mal 14 euro mahngebühr bekommen und darin stand noch dieses;
> Wird der Betrag nicht überwiesen, beauftragen wir ein
> ...



hallo eisbaerhazel (und an alle anderen auch)!

hat sich bei dir schon irgendwas getan? ich habe mich am 09.07.2009 auch bei load-tipp.de registriert. ich habe auch nicht gelesen/mitbekommen dass durch die registrierung eine jahresgebühr von 96 euro fällig wird. irgendwie überlesen da ich in eile war und ein tool suchte zum dsl-test. hatte zu diesem zeitpunkt massive dsl-probleme und dort sollte es ein tool zum testen geben...
jedenfalls habe ich mich über eine anonyme e-mail-adresse (name und anschrift sind falsch) angemeldet wie ich es immer mache wenn ich mich irgendwo registriere oder software registriere weil ich nicht mit spam zugemailt werden will.

also habe bis jetzt vier mails von denen erhalten:
1.) 19.05.09 - 11:14 uhr -> zugangsdaten,
2.) 03.06.09 - 00:00 uhr -> rechnung, 96 euro,
3.) 10.06.09 - 00:00 uhr -> mahnung, 110 euro, androhung inkassounternehmen und
4.) 09.07.09 - 11:18 uhr -> androhung inkassounternehmen und androhung strafanzeige wegen betruges (eingehungsbetrug).

will am montag (13.07.09) mal zur polizei gehen und mich da kundig machen wie ich mich verhalten soll.

...oder was ratet ihr mir hier? mir geht es ja im prinzip drum dass ich mich mit falschen daten angemeldet habe.


danke im voraus

coolie


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich folglich auch nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.

Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## lumpi02 (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallo ihr Lieben,
auch ich habe Probleme mit load-tipp und bekam eine Rechnung sowie eine Mahnung. Leider kann ich mich an eine Registrierung auf dieser Seite nicht mehr erinnern und kann auch keine bestätigungs E-Mail finden aber egal. Vor ein paar Jahren hatte meine Schwester ein ähnliches Problem mit einer solchen abzocker Seite. Diese nannte sich IQ-Test. auch dazu gibt es genug Beiträge im Internet. Ich hatte damals nach eine Lösung gesucht und fand ein Anschreiben welches von einem Juristen verfasst wurde. Dieses habe ich jetzt als E-Mail an load-tipp gesendet. Ich stelle es euch mal rein, bei dem IQ-Test Fall hat es auch geholfen, die haben uns nicht mehr belästigt.
Gruß 


> _An_
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


----------



## cool-gang (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallölie zum 2.!

habe heute morgen zuerst mal telefonisch mit der kriminalpolizei gesprochen. die meinten ich solle mal vorbeikommen. anschliessend meine rechtsschutzversicherung angerufen, denen den fall geschildert.

die haben mich dann direkt mit einem ihrer rechtsanwälte verbunden.
ergebnis des telefonates:
1) es ist kein geschäft/vertrag zustandegekommen und
2) solange einfach nicht reagieren bis tatsächlich der mahnbescheid (von amts wegen, also von gericht) kommt - dieser gelbe brief der mit (post-) zustellungsurkunde zugestellt wird.

die rechtsanwältin meinte, sie hätten momentan ca. 150 dieser anfragen pro woche!!! wir sind also kein einzelfall!!!

anschliessend zur polizei gefahren und alle ausgedruckten unterlagen (anmeldebildschirm load-tipp.de, anmeldeschreiben mit zugangsdaten, rechnung, mahnung, ankündigung strafverfahren, diverse schreiben aus dem i-net (denic.de, urteil rechtsanwalt etc.) mitgenommen und denen vorgelegt.
ergebnis: wie beim rechtsanwalt: abwarten, irgendwann schläft es ein, können nur noch mehrere mails kommen mit immer mehr "härteren" formulierungen.

nur falls wirklich dieser brief des gerichtes kommt fängt die erste und einzige wichtige frist an. dann direkt widersprechen. 

aber rechtsanwalt und polizei sind sich (ausnahmsweise) einig: nichts machen und solange bis zum amtlichen mahnbescheid alles ignorieren.

hoffe eisbaerhazel du bist jetzt genauso beruhigt wie ich!!!
(gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen)


schöne grüße aus dem sonnigen rheinland wünscht euch
der coolie


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



cool-gang schrieb:


> aber rechtsanwalt und polizei sind sich (ausnahmsweise) einig: nichts machen und solange bis zum amtlichen mahnbescheid alles ignorieren.



Was in unserem (kostenlosen)  Ratgeber und den Ratschlägen der Verbraucherzentralen  schon seit langem empfohlen wird.
( Aber uns glaubt ja keiner....)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## cool-gang (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Was in unserem (kostenlosen)  Ratgeber und den Ratschlägen der Verbraucherzentralen  schon seit langem empfohlen wird.
> ( Aber uns glaubt ja keiner....)...



hi webwatcher

nichts gegen euch und zur information hier im board - aber wie du/ihr schon immer sagt: ihr dürft keine rechtsauskünfte/einzelberatungen geben. da ich stolzer besitzer einer rechtsschutzversicherung bin habe ich diese auch zum 4. oder 5. mal (ca.) innerhalb von gut 25 jahren in anspruch genommen, frei nach dem motto: vertrauen ist gut (dem board hier) aber kontrolle ist besser (halt durch den RA).

muss aber sagen die beiden institutionen (RA und polizei) waren sich wirklich mal einig. habe ich bisher selten erlebt *ggg

noch mal vielen dank an alle hier die mich doch am wochenende haben ruhiger schlafen lassen nachdem ich diese mails am samstag gelesen habe.

viele grüße
coolie


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



cool-gang schrieb:


> . da ich stolzer besitzer einer rechtsschutzversicherung bin habe ich diese auch zum 4. oder 5. mal (ca.) innerhalb von gut 25 jahren in anspruch genommen, frei nach dem motto: vertrauen ist gut (dem board hier) aber kontrolle ist besser (halt durch den RA).


Die Mehrzahl der hier Hilfesuchenden hat dies nicht und  gibt sich mit den 
*allgemeinen Hinweisen* zufrieden und ist damit sehr gut in  über  vier Jahren gefahren. 
Die Erfahrung, die hier im Forum gesammelt wurde/wird dürfte ohne zu übertreiben größer sein,
als  das der Polizei  oder Anwälte. 
Die Methoden der Nutzlosbranche haben  sich in vier Jahren außer den Verfeinerungen 
der Roßtäuschertricks absolut in nichts  geändert

Zur  Info: Das Forum wird millionenfach gelesen, allein der opendownload Thread über eine Million mal.


----------



## Cocoon16 (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

ehm Leute...klingt ja cool was ihr so schreibt, aber ist es nicht nach der Verbraucherschutzzentrale so, dass ein vertrag nur nicht zu stande kommt, wenn man nicht eindeutig erkennen kann, dass die anmeldung per emailadresse kosten mit sich bringt? ich mein auf der seite Load-Tipp.de ist doch ziemlich genau gesagt, dass es geld kostet und ein vertrag abgeschlossen wird. was sagt ihr dazu?

gruß, das neuste load-tipp opfer...

ps: wo haben die eingetlich ihren sitz? und hat jemand zufällig vier schwarze mercedes und lust auf einen ausflug? *lool


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Niemand ist so blöd, sich da anzumelden, wenn er den Preis zuvor wirklich gesehen hat. Die Vorhaltung von Seiten mit einigermaßen sichtbaren Preisinformationen gehört zu den üblichen Rosstäuschertricks:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Schnee (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

auch ich habe Kummer mit load-tipp.de :unzufrieden:
Am 11.07.2009 hat mein 12jähriger Sohn eine Mahnung von service & payment GmbH über  € 110 (incl. Mahngebühren  € 14,- )erhalten. Als Artikelbezeichnung 0001 steht da: 05.06.09-05.08.2009 Zugang Memberbereich. Die wußten seinen Namen und Adresse!:-?:-? Dumm gelaufen, jetzt haben die unsere Adresse. :wall:

Durch diesen Brief haben wir überhaupt erst erfahren, dass service & Payment ihm per mail am
19.06.2009 eine Rechnung zu € 96,- und am
26.06.2009 eine Mahnung zu € 110,- in seinen Spam-Ordner gemailt hatten.

Mein 12jähriger Sohn konnte sich an die Seite erst wieder erinnern, als ich ihm die homepage von load-tipp.de zeigte. Er achtet immer darauf, dass er nur kostenlose Angebote anklickt, irgendwie erinnert er sich, dass er auf load-tipp weitergeleitet wurde, dort gar nicht hin wollte...
Seit dem 11.07.2009 habe ich viel über load-tipp.de gelesen und bin unsicher wie wir uns am besten wehren können??

Ich habe gelesen, dass sich wehren bei Minderjährigen besonders einfach sei, weil sie beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind. Habe aber auch gelesen, dass die Abzocker die falsche Altersangabe anzeigen wollen und ein Gericht das auch gut findet die Kinder zu bestrafen? Mein Sohn kann sich nicht mehr erinnern, welches Alter er angegeben hat. Vermutlich war 1990 das jüngste Geburtsjahr das anzuklicken war. Andererseit ist er beschränkt geschäftsfähig.

Ist gar nicht antworten bei einem minderjährigen auch die beste Lösung? Oder habe ich schneller Ruhe vor "bösen" Briefen wenn ich einen Musterbrief abschicke? Jetzt haben sie nur den Namen meines Sohnes+ Adresse, wenn ich einen Brief schreibe, hätten die auch noch meinen Namen+Adresse.

Ich freue mich über feedback,
Gruß, Schnee


----------



## Wembley (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Schnee schrieb:


> auch ich habe Kummer mit load-tipp.de :unzufrieden:


Es gibt keinen Grund dafür.


> Ich habe gelesen, dass sich wehren bei Minderjährigen besonders einfach sei, weil sie beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind.


In der Tat ist so ein Vertrag einmal (schwebend) unwirksam. Aber ganz egal, ob minderjährig oder nicht: Bei dieser Masche haben die Anbieter ohnehin ganz schlechte Karten.


> Habe aber auch gelesen, dass die Abzocker die falsche Altersangabe anzeigen wollen und ein Gericht das auch gut findet die Kinder zu bestrafen?


Schreiben tun diese Anbieter viel. Anzeigen tun diese Anbieter trotzdem nicht. Weil es sinnlos wäre. Erst recht bei einem 12jährigen.



> Ist gar nicht antworten bei einem minderjährigen auch die beste Lösung? Oder habe ich schneller Ruhe vor "bösen" Briefen wenn ich einen Musterbrief abschicke?


Was das Briefschreiben anlangt, schau dir bitte diesen Link an.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Die Hoffnung, dass die nach einem Musterbrief aufhören, kann ich dir beim besten Willen nicht machen.

Dieser Link befindet sich übrigens ganz oben (blaue Schrift) wie ein paar andere interessante Links. Solltest du diese Links noch nicht kennen: Sie sind höchst empfehlenswert. Und sie werden dich beruhigen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung, dass die nach einem Musterbrief aufhören, kann ich dir beim besten Willen nicht machen.


Das heißt aber nicht, dass es deswegen ernst zu nehmen wäre, wenn  Postfach 
oder Briefkasten mit permanentem Mahnmüll gefüllt werden.
Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


----------



## Schnee (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Wembley und Webwatcher,

danke für eure schnelle Antwort. :-D
Ich habe ganz viel gelesen bevor ich hier schrieb. :lupe:Es ist aber nochmal viel beruhigender wenn jemand zu "meinem Abzocker Problem" etwas sagt.

Man muss es erst mal verstehen, dass es sich um [...........] Firmen handelt, die gar keine gütliche Einigung mit dem Kunden wollen, sondern mit "Angst machen" Profit machen wollen.

Ich finde, dass unsere Politiker ganz schnell in die Puschen kommen müssen und den Verbraucher vor solchen [.........] Abzockern schützen muss.

Also nochmal danke. 

Gruß, Schnee


----------



## Schnee (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Sorry, ich wusste nicht, dass manche Wörter nicht erlaubt sind. 

Gruß, Schnee


----------



## Delphinchen (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo, ich bin durch genau dieses Problem mit Load-Tipp auf dieser Seite gelandet. Mir ging es mit der angeblichen Anmeldung ähnlich.:wall:
ich habe mich an einen befreundeten Anwalt gewendet der mich zur Verbraucherzentrale geschickt hat. Dort haben die mir einen Brief im Netz empfohlen (vz-rlp.de, digitale Medien, Internet-Abzocke, Maschen der Abzocker). Diesen Brief habe ich per Fax und Einschreiben an payment geschickt und prompt eine Antwort per E-Mail erhalten. Die lassen nicht locker!!!! Und bestehen auf ihr "Recht".
Die Vorgehensweise ist gleich, eine Rechnung per E-Mail (darauf hab ich nicht reagiert), dann eine Mahnung mit 14 Euro Mahngebühr (auch nicht reagiert). Und dann kam eine Mahnung per Post (da bekam ich es mit der Angst zu tun).
Der befreundete Anwalt hat mir geraten Strafanzeige bei der Polizei zu stellen - das werde ich auch tun. Je mahr das tun desto besser:-p
Zudem wird sich mein Rechtschutz mit dxem Thema auseinandersetzen.

Ich kann nur jedem Raten , bei dem die 2-Wochen-Frist noch nicht um ist - vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen.

LG Silke


----------



## cool-gang (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

och, ich warte jetzt nur auf den von polizei und rechtsanwalt angekündigten nächsten brief. nach aussage von beiden werden noch mehrere briefe bzw. emails kommen, welche jedesmal "etwas schärfer" im ton/ausdrucksweise/androhungen werden aber zu >99% wird da nichts weiter passieren.
einzig und allein auf den wohl nie kommenden
*gerichtlichen mahnbescheid im gelben umschlag*
muß geachtet werden.


----------



## Delphinchen (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Mein Gott bin ich froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben.
Danke Leute für die vielen Beiträgen. Ich konnte mal wieder ne Nacht durchschlafen - und kann sicher auch mein Woende genießen.
Alles in der Hoffnung daß besagter Brief im gelben Umschlag niiieee kommt.
Liebe Grüße an alle
Silke


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Delphinchen schrieb:


> Alles in der Hoffnung daß besagter Brief im gelben Umschlag niiieee kommt.


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Schnee (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Delphinchen,

da mein 12jähriger Sohn sich gar nicht erinnern kann, ob er bei load-tipp.de seinen Namen + Adresse angegeben hat, würde ich dich als Erwachsene gern fragen, ob die Adressangabe erfragt wurde??

Strafanzeige stellen, das klingt gut. Kostet das was?

Ich finde es wirklich ärgerlich, dass die Widerrufsbelehrung nur mit Scrollen ganz unten und gaaanz winzig in dunkelblauer Schrift auf schwarzem Grund "versteckt" ist.


Liebe Grüße,
Schnee


----------



## cool-gang (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallöli,

bin zwar nicht das delphinchen aber ich kann dir sagen dass bei der anmeldung zu diesem verein nur die angabe einer e-mail-adresse verlangt wurde und einmal in das kästchen mit den agb zu klicken. das war´s.
wenn du so auf weiter klickst wirst du dezent aufgefordert eine e-mail-adresse einzugeben bzw. das kreuz bei agb zu machen.
vielleicht sind die ja durch die e-mail-addy an deine adresse gekommen bzw. die deines filius (falls er bei der anmeldung seines emailaccounts die wahren daten eingegeben hat...).
hoffe dich weiterhin beruhigen zu können bzw. beruhigt zu haben.


cu

cg

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:27:37 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:25:19 ----------

hmmm, kann man seine post´s nicht editieren???

wollte im vorhergehenden nur noch ergänzen:

strafanzeige stellen kostet nichts, höchstens die fahrt und die zeit, sonst nichts (jedenfalls in deutschland!!!) - naja, evtl. noch ein paar nerven, aber das wars dann wirklich!

:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

cg

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:28:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:27:37 ----------

hmmm - jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr...

wie kommt das obige den an / in den anderen thread???


----------



## Schnee (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallöle,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, cg. :-D
Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass über die e-mail Adresse die Wohnadresse herausgefunden werden kann? Und das, weil bei der anmeldung seines emailaccounts die wahren daten eingegeben wurden?? Ehrlichkeit wird also bestraft??
Jetzt werde ich erst mal das WE genießen. Dann habe ich gaanz viel starke Nerven und wenn dann noch viel Zeit gehts zur Strafanzeige.:motz:[/QUOTE]

Schönes WE euch allen,
Gruß, Schnee


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Schnee schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass über die e-mail Adresse die Wohnadresse herausgefunden werden kann? Und das, weil bei der anmeldung seines emailaccounts die wahren daten eingegeben wurden??



Nein, das geht nicht so ohne weiteres. Der e-Mail-Provider darf die Daten nur auf richterlichen Beschluss rausgeben, in einem Strafverfahren wegen einer schweren Straftat (Kapitalverbrechen, Landfriedensbruch, Terrorismus, kriminelle Vereinigung, Kinderporno u.ä.).

"Nicht-Zahlen bei Load-Tipp.de" ist jedoch zunächst mal keine Straftat, sondern reines Zivilrecht. Und da gibt kein seriöser Mailprovider die Daten raus.

Solange also nicht mit den persönlichen Daten irgendwo auf Webseiten, z.B. bei sozialen Netzwerken wie "wer-kennt-wen-nöö-jaa-wieso" :scherzkeks: o.ä. hausiert wird, etwa zusammen mit der Mailadresse per Google zu finden, solange ist der Inhaber einer Mailadresse nicht zu ermitteln.

Wer sich auf einer Webseite mit falschen Daten anmeldet, wo die Kostenpflicht nicht eindeutig sichtbar war, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot in Anspruch zu nehmen. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor - mithin kein Betrug.


----------



## Cille (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo, hier ist das neuste Opfer :-/

Vor Wochen irgendwann mal (laut Anmeldebestätigung am 22. Juno 2009) surfte ich durch das WWW um eine Datei zu finden.
Hierbei musste ich mich des Öfteren registrieren!
So auch bei load-tipp.de (konnte mich an diese Seite aber gar nicht mehr erinnern. In Gebrauch nahm ich deren Dienste auf jeden Fall nicht!).
Eine Preisangabe oder einen sichtbaren Hinweis, dass ich gerade einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe, ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Eigentlich achte ich im WWW auf so etwas schon! Das AGB-Kästchen klickte ich –wie immer wenn ich mich anmelde (das wird ja immer abgefragt)- an. Zudem dachte ich ja, dass es kostenlos sei…

Erst bekam ich nach Ablauf (leider nicht mitten drin) der Widerrufsfrist eine Rechnung per E-Mail (die ich schlicht ignorierte und in den Spam-Ordner verschob) – da ich Sie für Müll hielt.
Als ich dann letzte Woche eine Mahnung erhielt - wurde ich dann doch nervös. Da ich mir sicher war, dass ich mich nirgendwo angemeldet hätte, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass es sich um etwas kostenpflichtiges handeln würde… „forschte“ ich ein wenig nach.

Hier fiel mir u. a. die beiden ("fast") selben Seiten auf…
[noparse]
www.load-tipp.de
http://www.load-tipp.de/downloaden.html[/noparse]
Da ich recht viel am PC arbeite sind bei mir die Farben recht dunkel eingestellt - sodass das die blaue Preisangabeschrift bei mir nicht zu lesen ist. Der zweite Link wird wohl auch der sein, der bei den meisten verlinkten Seiten zu der download-tipp-Seite einen führt. Bei sowas könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich mich dann angemeldet haben könnte – da ich nicht erkannte, was da auf mich zukommt. Ein wenig naiv – ich weiß!!!

Auf die erste Mahnung antwortete ich denen im Sine, dass ich persönlich mich nicht auf der Seite angemeldet habe und Sie bitte alles an persönlichen Daten von mir löschen sollen!
Daraufhin bekam ich eine angriffslustige E-Mail mit der die mir "beweisen"(/überreden) wollen, dass ich über alles Bescheid wusste und mich angemeldet habe! – und das ich doch bitte nun zahlen solle…

Was mache ich jetzt?
Bzw. soll ich mich in meinen Fall genauso verhalten wie es hier einige User anderen "Opfern" schon geraten haben?

Danke!
Besten Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


----------



## Cille (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

die schaue ich mir grad schon an...
aus "panik" wird pro viedeo immer mehr angriffslust. ich hätte schon langsam regelrechte lust mit den in kontakt zu bleiben und die zu ärgern.

lass ich natürlich... 

ps. Dankeschön für deine extrem-schnelle Antwort!!!!!
Geile Seite und toller Service.
Solche Menschen wie Ihr hätte mal eine Auszeichnug verdient.


----------



## Schnee (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

quote:
"Solange also nicht mit den persönlichen Daten irgendwo auf Webseiten, z.B. bei sozialen Netzwerken wie "wer-kennt-wen-nöö-jaa-wieso" :scherzkeks: o.ä. hausiert wird, etwa zusammen mit der Mailadresse per Google zu finden, solange ist der Inhaber einer Mailadresse nicht zu ermitteln."

Hallo Antiscammer,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. :-DLeider sind die Typen durch meinen 12jährigen Sohn an seinen Namen + unserer Adresse gekommen. Was für soziale Netzwerke könnten das bei einem 12jährigen sein? Er ist viel in habbo  drin. Es verunsichert mich, dass die unsere Adresse haben. Ich würde wirklich gerne wissen, wie die da rangekommen sind.:-? Vor allem wie kann ich verhindern, dass ein 12jähriger nochmal auf so etwas reinfällt??
 Er ist ja auch der festen Überzeugung nur kostenlos angeklickt zu haben.
Ich habe seine mail-adresse bei google eingegeben, da kam nichts...

Gruß, Schnee


----------



## Schnee (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

quote
"Hier fiel mir u. a. die beiden ("fast") selben Seiten auf…
[noparse]
www.load-tipp.de
http://www.load-tipp.de/downloaden.html[/noparse]


Der zweite Link wird wohl auch der sein, der bei den meisten verlinkten Seiten zu der download-tipp-Seite einen führt. Bei sowas könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich mich dann angemeldet haben könnte – da ich nicht erkannte, was da auf mich zukommt. "

Hallo Cille,

das finde ich hochinteressant mit den beiden links! Ich verstehe es nur nicht so ganz, beim beiden links steht zweimal dasselbe hintereinander?? Was ist denn das für eine URL??
Mein Sohn meinte ja auch,dass er weitergeleitet wurde auf die Seite von load-tipp. Und vorher hatte er auf kostenlos oder Free geklickt.

Gruß, Schnee


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Plötzlich war der Kostenhinweis zu sehen, aber man könnte schwören, dass bei der "Anmeldung" nichts von Kosten zu lesen war. Wie kommt das, und wie ist das rechtlich zu bewerten?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Für die betreffende Webseite hab ich mal die Vergleichs-Screenshots ins Netz gestellt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/287034-post6.html


----------



## Delphinchen (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Schnee, 
Sorry für die späte Antwort - Cool Gang hat Recht: man muß nur seine EMail Adresse eingeben, keine Postadresse. Trotzdem kam die dritte Rechnung bzw Mahnung per Post. 
Strafanzeige kostet nichts. Kosten fallen erst an wenn es vor Gericht geht und das Verfahren von der Gegenseite gewonnen wird .
Auf Anschreiben der Firma reagiere ich überhaupt nicht mehr - abwarten und Tee trinken.
Da warte ich lieber bis mich besagter Blitz trifft )))

Ich war mit den Nerven echt am Ende - mittlerweile hab ich schon fast vergesen was hier läuft - nicht zuletzt wegen diesem Forum - klasse Sache.

LG Silke


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Delphinchen schrieb:


> man muß nur seine EMail Adresse eingeben, keine Postadresse. Trotzdem kam die dritte Rechnung bzw Mahnung per Post.


Wie soll das gehen? Deshalb habe ich mal meine eMailadresse auf der Seite mit der besonders geringfügigen Preisanzeige eingetragen und bin nach der Bestätigung der AGB auf "weiter" gegangen. Dann kam das Formular mit den Adressangaben, wo der Test aber abgebrochen wurde. Bislang kam keine Reaktion an die eMailadresse.

Eine Täuschungsabsicht kann hier aber allemal unterstellt werden, wenn man sich die verschleiernde Preisangabe auf der Landingpage von load-tipp.de/downloaden.html betrachtet, insbesondere weil es eine weitere Seite des Anbieters mit besser lesbarem Layout unter load-tip.de gibt. Da dieser Anbieter seinen Sitz in Deutschland hat, lässt es sich mMn trefflich gegen den vorgehen





> service und payment GmbH
> Frickestr. 2
> 04105 Leipzig
> Deutschland


Man könnte sich wegen dieser unstimmigen Sache ja direkt an die für dieses Unternehmen zuständigen Behörden wenden, nämlich hier:https://www.polizei.sachsen.de/onlinewache/onlinewache.asp oder da: Justiz in Sachsen - Staatsanwaltschaft Leipzig


----------



## Delphinchen (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Eine Täuschungsabsicht kann hier aber allemal unterstellt werden, wenn man sich die verschleiernde Preisangabe auf der Landingpage von load-tipp.de/downloaden.html betrachtet, insbesondere weil es eine weitere Seite des Anbieters mit besser lesbarem Layout unter load-tip.de gibt.


  

Ich hab das jetzt schon öfter gelesen und nach der Seite gsucht - ich konnte allerdings keine weitere Seite finden - ist sicher schon gelöscht oder unter anderem Namen :smile:


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Delphinchen schrieb:


> > load-tipp.de/downloaden.html
> > load-tipp.de
> 
> 
> Ich hab das jetzt schon öfter gelesen und nach der Seite gsucht - ich konnte allerdings keine weitere Seite finden


Wonach suchst Du? Wenn du die verschiedene Layouts meinst, dann sind die heute noch immer online, wie gestern.



> Delphinchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alles klar - Danke, ich hab nach Load Tip mit einem P gesucht...
> ...


----------



## Delphinchen (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Alles klar - Danke, ich hab nach Load Tip mit einem P gesucht...
Is aber auch eigentlich egal - bin ja eh schon mittendrin 
#Aber DANKE


----------



## just4bike (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

so hallo erstmal. Bin neu hier und hab mir des mal hier durchgelesen, da ich auch am 02.07 darauf reingefallen bin und jetzt 110€ zahlen soll und die drohen mit ner weiteren Rechnung wenn sie mine ip zurückverfolgen. 1. Ich bin 15 und damit eig. nicht vertrgsfähig ausser mit elter. Wenn ich denen das schreib geht das ganze dann weiter oder hab ich dann meie ruhe?
2. Können die mit geld die Ip rückverfolgen????
3. Bringt es was mein e-mail konto zu löschen???
4. Oder muss ich zahlen?

Danke im vorraus

Ps: oder wie alle sagen einfach warten.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Alles, was Du wissen musst, steht schon ganz oben auf der Seite in den blauen Links.

Bei Webseiten mit versteckter Preisangabe (oder mit 2 verschiedenen Angebotsversionen, eine mit Preis, eine ohne...) kommt gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kein Vertrag zustande.

Wenn es schon keinen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch nichts zu bezahlen.

Selbst, wenn es einen Vertrag gäbe: bei Minderjährigen könnte das dann bei Kenntnisnahme durch die Erziehungsberechtigten nachträglich für unwirksam erklärt werden.

Wir empfehlen bei Minderjährigen immer, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Seiten hier zu zeigen. Es ist auch keine Schande, auf diese Tricks hereinzufallen. Das passiert zehntausenden in Deutschland täglich, darunter zum größten Teil Erwachsene.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts. Ein seriöser Provider gibt die Daten nur an Strafverfolgungsbehörden aus, in einem schweren Strafverfahren. Und - Nichtzahlen bei Nutzlos-Abzockern ist keine Straftat.

e-Mail-Konto löschen muss auch nicht sein. Für lästige Nutzlos-Mahnungen gibt es Spamfilter.
Dort eine neue Regel anlegen: "Alles mit Absender [email protected] sofort löschen". Und basta.


----------



## Schnee (27 Juli 2009)

Wie kann ich diese Vorschau denn abbrechen oder löschen? Ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass meine Frage schon beantwortet ist.


----------



## Puschel20 (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hi leute ...

ich bin auch auf load tipp reingefallen. Hatte mich am 16.6. registriert, hatte allerdings zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht gesehen das es kostenpflichtig ist. da ich durch einen link auf die seite gekommen war und da stand das es nichts kostet. Ich wollte mir eigentlich auf der seite ein buch runterladen, doch das war was total anderes. Und dann war es auch schon zu spät, als ich sah das es kostenpflichtig ist. Dann habe ich daraufhin sofort eine mail zur widerrufung hingeschickt daraufhin kam keine antwort am nästen tag habe ich es erneut versucht wieder keine reaktion. Eine woche darauf habe ich wieder eine mail zur widerrufung geschrieben da habe ich dann eine bestätigung verlangt. daraufhin kam dann eine antwort... doch sie schrieben, dass ein widerruf nicht geht, da ich schon eine leistung in anspruch genommen habe. nun haben sie mir am 2.7. eine rechnung von 96 euro per mail geschickt und dann noch eine mahnung am 9.7. und jetzt habe ich heute per post eine rechnung von 110 euro dadrin sind noch 14 euro mahngebühr inbehalten. Weiß nicht genau was ich jetzt machen soll... hoffe ihr könnt mir eine schnelle antwort schreiben. 
Ich werde jetzt noch nicht zahlen oder soll ich doch ?????   :wall:

MfG Puschel20


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Das steht auch alles schon so in den Artikeln, die hier ganz oben auf der Seite verlinkt sind. Dein Fall unterscheidet sich auch nicht von den unzähligen, hier bereits berichteten anderen Fällen.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Puschel20 (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

danke antiscammer für deine schnelle antwort. jetzt bin ich erstmal beruhigt. wenn jemand anderes noch einen rat oder anmerkungen hat würde ich mich freuen. 

Mfg Puschel20


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Noch einen Rat?
Der obige ist so ziemlich alles was man braucht. Ach ja, nur lesen und verstehen muss man selbst. Da kann einem niemand bei helfen. und wie gesagt, wenn man trotzdem noch (unnötigerweise) Muffensausen hat, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Puschel20 schrieb:


> wenn jemand anderes noch einen rat oder anmerkungen hat würde ich mich freuen.


Ratschläge in der Form "tu dies, tu das"  sind auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verboten. 
Wenn du das suchst >  Anwalt oder  Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Puschel20 (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

danke webwatcher ...
daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Aber ist ja eigentlich klar. 

Mfg Puschel20


----------



## just4bike (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

sollte man eigentlich so einen Musterbrief (http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/59151A.rtf )  an load-tipp.de schicken?? Oder kann man das auch lassen . Was is besser?


----------



## sonic24 (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hi...
hab heute ein schreiben von nem inkasso-unternehmen bekommen die das geld für load-tipp.de eintreiben wollen!
wenn ich nich bis zum 03.08.09 nicht zahle werden sie die forderung abtreten und ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren gegen mich einleiten.
Ein gerichtliches vollstreckungsverfahren könnte sich außerdem negativ auf meine kreditwürdigkeit auswirken!

HILFE!!! 

gebt mir bitte nen tip wie ich mich verhalten soll!!!!
wäre super!
soll ich das ignorieren wie die mahnungen auch?
bin mir schon ziemlich unsicher!


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Im Prinzip stehen die Antworten schon in den Artikeln, die hier ganz oben auf der Seite verlinkt sind.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Schnee (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



sonic24 schrieb:


> hi...
> hab heute ein schreiben von nem inkasso-unternehmen bekommen die das geld für load-tipp.de eintreiben wollen!
> wenn ich nich bis zum 03.08.09 nicht zahle werden sie die forderung abtreten und ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren gegen mich einleiten.
> Ein gerichtliches vollstreckungsverfahren könnte sich außerdem negativ auf meine kreditwürdigkeit auswirken!
> ...



Hallo Sonic,
das kann ich gut verstehen, dass so ein Brief belastet. Ich drücke dir die Daumen! Wir werden in diesem Thread ja so gut beraten, dass du auf der sicheren Seite bist. Eigentlich machen die sich ja strafbar und nicht die Verbraucher.
Ich bin gespannt, wie es bei dir weitergeht!

Viele Grüße, 
Schnee


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Kam das Schreiben von der MediaFinanz aus Osnabrück? Auch hier wird viel gedroht und mit heißer Luft "gearbeitet"! 

Warum ist ausgerechnet Osnabrück inzwischen zu einer Inkassobutzen-Hochburg mutiert? :-?


----------



## Schasmin26 (3 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo

wir haben dasselbe Problem.
Mein Mann hat bei load tipp registriert, er dachte es wäre kostenlos, aber dann kam irgendwann eine Rechnung per Post, ich habe ihn gefragt, wo er sich angemeldet hat, daraufhin wusste er keine Antwort er hat gemeint es stand auf der Seite nichts vom Preis, oder er hat es nicht gesehen. Wir haben uns entschieden auf diese Rechnung nicht zu reagieren.
Und jetzt kam am 30.07.2009 ein Brief von Media Finanz Osnabrück wir sollen 147 Eur zahlen.
in diesem Brief schreiben die noch von irgendwelchen Mahnungen auf die wir angeblich nicht reagiert haben.
Wir haben jedoch keine einzige Mahnung erhalten, was sollen wir jetzt tun?


----------



## webwatcher (3 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Schasmin26 schrieb:


> was sollen wir jetzt tun?


Lesen: >>
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

danch sollte klar sein, was zu tun oder besser gesagt  nicht zu tun ist...


----------



## sonic24 (4 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallo...
das schreiben war von einem ikassounternehmen namens "mediafinanz" aus osnabrück...
hab heute auch noch  einmal ne email von mediafinanz bekommen ich solle bis zu einer bestimmten frist zahlen sonst kommts zu nem gerichtlichen mahnverfahren, vollstreckung, kreditwürdigkeit könnte in gefahr geraten, usw...
hab dieses inkassounternehmen mal gegoogelt...scheint seriös zu sein!

bisher hab ich mich dran gehalten was hier im forum und unter den ganzen links zu lesen war, ich hab nich drauf reagiert aber mit jedem schreiben werd ich bisschen nervöser! die summe wird ja auch immer größer die verlangt wird!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



sonic24 schrieb:


> hab dieses inkassounternehmen mal gegoogelt...scheint seriös zu sein!


Naja, dann google halt nochmal!


----------



## Schnee (5 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Habt ihr das schon über load-tipp gelesen? 

Warnung vor kostenpflichtigen Angeboten der service & payment GmbH aus Leipzig


Quelle : 
Warnung vor kostenpflichtigen Angeboten der service & payment GmbH aus Leipzig | Abzocknews.de


----------



## Cille (6 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Cille schrieb:


> Hallo, hier ist das neuste Opfer :-/
> 
> Vor Wochen irgendwann mal (laut Anmeldebestätigung am 22. Juno 2009) surfte ich durch das WWW um eine Datei zu finden.
> Hierbei musste ich mich des Öfteren registrieren!
> ...


 

Weiter gehts. Die Drohung bzgl. einem Inkasso-Unternehmen ist eingetrudelt.

Auch wenn ich hier alles gelesen und auch gesehen habe... ein bissel nervös bin ich schon. Was ist, wenn Ihr euch irrt? (nicht böse gemeint - aber das "füphle" ich gerade .

Ohne diese Seite wäre ich schoin weich geworden. Besten Dank!!!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:14:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:13:30 ----------




Cille schrieb:


> Weiter gehts. Die Drohung bzgl. einem Inkasso-Unternehmen ist eingetrudelt.
> 
> Auch wenn ich hier alles gelesen und auch gesehen habe... ein bissel nervös bin ich schon. Was ist, wenn Ihr euch irrt? (nicht böse gemeint - aber das "füphle" ich gerade .
> 
> Ohne diese Seite wäre ich schoin weich geworden. Besten Dank!!!


 
ps. Und Androhung von einer Strafanzeige, da ich ja nicht meine korrekten Daten angegeben habe!


----------



## bernhard (6 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Das Mahndroh-Geblähe ist ein Hoax: Hoaxes (Falschmeldung)

Solche Mails kursieren seit mehr als vier Jahren. Niemals ist bisher ein angedrohtes Ereignis auch nur in einem Fall eingetreten.

Das angedrohte Ereignis ist für Verbraucher keine wirkliche Drohung. Vor Gericht endet der Mahndroh-Zauber sofort.


----------



## chemieb (7 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich bin auch eine "dumme" die sich bei Load-Tipp angemledet habe, das war Ende Mai, habe mich danach bei den Verbraucherzentrale informiert bzw. habe da angerufen. Die haben mir das gleiche geraten, wie ihr hier alle. Ich habe hier immer viel mitgelesen und natürlich habe ich Mahnschreiben usw. bekommen, jetzt vom Inkassounternehmen (mediafinanz) seid 3 Tagen versucht mich eine 01805 Nr. ständig anzurufen. Ich  vermuhte, dass es das Inkassounternehmen ist, im Internet finde ich keine Adresse zu der Nr. 
Meine Frage ist, kann es da Inkassounternehmen sein? 
Hat jemand schon  Erfahrungen mit diesen Telefonanrufen?
Wenn ja, wielange geht das und woher haben die meine Nr.? Ich stehe nicht im Telefonbuch. Ich habe beschlossen, dass ich einfach nicht ans Telefon gehe, stelle mich also auf stur. 
Ich habe leider keine Rechtsschutz, daher will ich nicht zum Anwalt gehen. 
Die nette Dame von der VBZ meinte zu mir, egal was kommt, ich soll ruhig bleiben und nicht zahlen.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



chemieb schrieb:


> Die nette Dame von der VBZ meinte zu mir, egal was kommt, ich soll ruhig bleiben und nicht zahlen.


Vertrau  ihr. Sie hat absolut recht


----------



## chemieb (7 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ok, das habe ich verstanden, was mache ich mit dem Telefonterror?
Soll ich da rangehen? Wenn es das Inkassounternehmen ist, habe ich null Lust, mich mit denen auseinander zu setzten.


----------



## bernhard (7 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Wo ist das Problem? Da kriecht kein Flaschengeist aus dem Hörer. Es gibt kein Sprechgebot. 
Wenn es Belästigung ist, einfach nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



chemieb schrieb:


> Soll ich da rangehen? Wenn es das Inkassounternehmen ist, habe ich null Lust, mich mit denen auseinander zu setzten.


Wenn dich jemand auf der Strasse dummkariert anquatscht, was machst du denn da?
  Setzt du dich mit dem auseinander?  Nichts  anders ist das hier.


----------



## chemieb (7 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn dich jemand auf der Strasse dummkariert anquatscht, was machst du denn da?
> Setzt du dich mit dem auseinander? Nichts anders ist das hier.


 
Den würde ich stehen lassen, ich kann zwar auflegen, die würden aber wieder anrufen, auf so endlose Anrufe habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## Eniac (7 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Wo ist das Problem? Anruf annehmen, wenn es die Inkassofritzen oder andere Telefonterroristen (Lotterieverkäufer, Zeitschriftenaboaufschwätzer etc.) sind, Hörer danebenlegen und sich anderen wichtigen Tätigkeiten wie Bier holen, Kaffeekochen, Hund Gassi führen widmen. Irgendwannn geben sie es dann auf.


Eniac


----------



## jupp11 (7 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



chemieb schrieb:


> die würden aber wieder anrufen, auf so endlose Anrufe habe ich keine Lust.


So viel Zeit investieren die nicht in einzelne.  Hier geht es um Massengeschäfte,
 da bist du nur einer unter zigtausenden.


----------



## Cille (7 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



chemieb schrieb:


> ... bekommen, jetzt vom Inkassounternehmen (mediafinanz) seid 3 Tagen versucht mich eine 01805 Nr. ständig anzurufen. Ich vermuhte, dass es das Inkassounternehmen ist, im Internet finde ich keine Adresse zu der Nr.
> ....


 

Ich bin mir wirklich nicht zu 100% sicher - aber ich glaube, dass die Service-Tlefonnr. (irgendeine von den zig) der Telekom so anfängt/anfangen...
Gehe doch einfach ran (mit falschem Namen) und schaue was passiert. Wenn es die Inkasso-Firma ist - würde ich einfach beim falschen Namen bleiben und denen sagen, dass die sich verwählt haben...


----------



## 2001noki (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Guten Morgen, 
auch auf den Verdacht, dass ich einiges wiederhole, aber ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe mich naiver weise vor exakt 14 Tagen bei load-tipp.de angemeldet und habe natürlich auch die diversen Kostenhinweise übersehen. Ich hatte sogar die Anmeldung bereits wieder vergessen.:wall:
Heute Nacht, Punkt 0 Uhr (nach Ablauf der 14 tägigen Kündigungsfrist) bekomme ich die Rechnung über 96,- € (für ein Jahr - Vertragslaufzeit 2 JAhre !!!).
Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Trotz aller Beiträge, die Rechnung zu ignorieren, habe ich große Bedenken.
Ich habe mir die Seite (leider erst jetzt) soeben erstmals genau angeschaut. 
Es gibt ja schon einige Hinweise darauf, dass die ganze Geschichte kostenpflichtig ist. Zudem muss ich mit einem Kreuzchen bestätigen, dass ich die AGB´s gelesen habe. Diese AGB´s enthalten ebenfalls eindeutig die m.E. rechtlich korrekten Formulierungen.
Meine Frage an Euch:
Wie muss ich auf die Rechnung reagieren ? (Ignorieren ist m.E. rechtlich der falsche Weg.)
Muss ich z.B. mit einen Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale reagieren?
Muss ich den Vertrag kündigen ?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine kurzfristige Hilfe, da ich mir große Sorgen mache.:help:


----------



## bernhard (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Das Mahndroh-Geblähe ist ein Hoax: Hoaxes (Falschmeldung)

Solche Mails kursieren seit mehr als vier Jahren. Niemals ist bisher ein angedrohtes Ereignis auch nur in einem Fall eingetreten.

Das angedrohte Ereignis ist für Verbraucher keine wirkliche Drohung. Vor Gericht endet der Mahndroh-Zauber sofort.


----------



## 2001noki (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass ich nach meiner Registrierung eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen habe. Hier wurden mir meine Zugangsdaten mitgeteilt und eine ausführliche Widerrufsbelehrung übermittelt.
Ich habe ernsthafte Zweifel, ob ich hier nicht doch bezahlen muss.


----------



## bernhard (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Niemand musste bisher zahlen, bei allen Einschüchterungsfallen in über vier Jahren. Die Schreiben machen Angst. Nichts entspricht einer Wirklichkeit.


----------



## 2001noki (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Leider helfen mir diese pauschalen Antworten nicht wirklich weiter.
Mir erscheint einfach die Vorgehensweise von laod-tipp ziemlich wasserdicht, d.h. für den Fall der Fälle würde ich womöglich vor Gericht den Kürzeren ziehen. 

Also bei allen Hinweisen über internet - Abo - Abzocke zu diesem Anbieter. Fakt bleibt doch, dass ich mich angemeldet habe und sogar versucht habe, etwas von diesem Anbieter herunterzuladen, was ich jedoch nur in den Papierkorb werfen konnte (ließ sich nicht öffen - soweit ich mich erinnere)
Die Frage bleibt, ob hier nun ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist oder nicht ? Würde ich vor Gericht im Zweifel Recht bekommen oder nicht.


----------



## bernhard (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Einschüchterungsfallen sind Massenphänomene. 90% der Mahndroh-Belästigten schmeißen den Müll weg und alles ist gut. 10% wollen unbedingt Angst haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



2001noki schrieb:


> Würde ich vor Gericht im Zweifel Recht bekommen oder nicht.


In den wenigen ( bekannt sind mir fünf)  Fällen in denen es  in vier Jahren   vergleichbare Unternehmen
 gewagt haben vor Gericht zu ziehen, haben sie samt und sonders verloren.
Die Chance auf den Jackpot im Lotto ist also bedeutend größer   als sich vor Gericht zu treffen und  dann auch noch zu verlieren. Wer dieses Minimalrisiko scheut, muß sich  eben durch Zahlung  der Erpressungsprämie zur Finanzierung weiterer  Ferraris/Bugattis und  deren sonstige Fettlebe  von Nutzlosseitenbetreibern freikaufen.


----------



## 2001noki (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich bin wirklich sehr beunruhigt und würde mir wünschen, dass auf meine speziellen Fragen und Bedenken eingegangen wird. 
Die pauschalen Aussagen sind mir bereits bekannt und konnten mich nicht beruhigen.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## webwatcher (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



2001noki schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich sehr beunruhigt und würde mir wünschen, dass auf meine speziellen Fragen und Bedenken eingegangen wird.


Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz
nicht erlaubt. Persönliche Auskünfte und Beratung erteilen die Verbraucherzentralen  bzw.  Rechtsanwälte.


----------



## dvill (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Die pauschalen Aussagen basieren auf den Erfahrungen von Millionen Betroffenen in mehr als 4 Jahren. Man kann sich natürlich einbilden, ein ganz besonderer Einzelfall zu sein ...


----------



## Cille (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



2001noki schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich sehr beunruhigt und würde mir wünschen, dass auf meine speziellen Fragen und Bedenken eingegangen wird.
> Die pauschalen Aussagen sind mir bereits bekannt und konnten mich nicht beruhigen.
> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


 
Lese Dir den ganzen Thread und die entsprechenden Links hier durch, sowie schaue Dir die Seiten auf Yotube an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q7Z5qQ8i-8&feature=PlayList&p=879C6ACF7AFB6090&index=0

Danach sind alle Deine Fragen beantwortet und das Fazit bleibt gleich -> Man muss nicht zahlen - egal was man gemacht hat, da zum keinen Zeitpunkt mit diesen *** ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist!

Alle anderen Aussagen sind falsch und kommen vermutlich von load-tipp selbst 
Oder bist Du schon selbst einer von Load-Tipp?
:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Cille schrieb:


> Oder bist Du schon selbst einer von Load-Tipp?
> :wall:


aber , aber, so was zu vermuten   wir glauben hier doch nur an das Gute im Menschen


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



2001noki schrieb:


> Mir erscheint einfach die Vorgehensweise von laod-tipp ziemlich wasserdicht,



Genauso wasserdicht wie ein Nudelsieb.



2001noki schrieb:


> Fakt bleibt doch, dass ich mich angemeldet habe und sogar versucht habe, etwas von diesem Anbieter herunterzuladen,



Entscheidend ist nicht, ob man das Angebot in Anspruch genommen hat, sondern ob über die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig auf der Anmeldewebseite belehrt wurde. Und ob überhaupt das Angebot hinreichend beschrieben war, im Einklang mit den Informationspflichten der BGB-InfoV.
Und ob man über sein Widerrufsrecht belehrt wurde.



2001noki schrieb:


> was ich jedoch nur in den Papierkorb werfen konnte (ließ sich nicht öffen - soweit ich mich erinnere)



Bei derartigen Vorgängen sollte immer auch der Verdacht auf einen Virus/Trojaner gestellt werden. Man kann bei so etwas nie wissen, was nach dem "Doppelklick" passiert ist.


----------



## 2001noki (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge.

Dass ich auf keinen Fall bezahlen soll, verstehe ich inzwischen. 

Und entspannt bleiben, wenn Schreiben / mails vom Rechtsanwalt, Inkassobüro, etc. kommen und die Beträge immer höher werden....?

Wie sieht es denn damit aus, dass ich denen ein Schreiben zukommen lasse (Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale) hinsichtlich Kündigung, kein Vertrag zustande gekommen, etc..

Oder soll ich diese ganze Geschichte schlichtweg ignorieren und so tuen, als ob ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten hätte?


----------



## webwatcher (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



2001noki schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn damit aus, dass ich denen ein Schreiben zukommen lasse (Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale) hinsichtlich Kündigung, kein Vertrag zustande gekommen, etc..


Vor dem Schreibseln erstmal dies hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## chemieb (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



2001noki schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn damit aus, dass ich denen ein Schreiben zukommen lasse (Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale) hinsichtlich Kündigung, kein Vertrag zustande gekommen, etc..
> 
> Oder soll ich diese ganze Geschichte schlichtweg ignorieren und so tuen, als ob ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten hätte?


 

Ich bin ja auch eine Betroffende, die sich bei Load-Tipp angemeldet hat. Ich habe bei der VBZ angerufen, sie war auf der Seite von Load-Tipp und sie meinte, dass Load-Tipp [.........] will, es muss auf dem ersten Blick sichtbar sein, dass es kostenpflichtig ist, was bei Load-Tipp nicht begeben ist.
Sie hat mir geraten, den Widerrufrechtschrieb von der VHZ per Einschreiben mit Rückmeldung an Load-Tipp zu sichken und dann auf nichts mehr zu reagieren, außer es würde ein Brief vom Gericht kommen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit beträgt null, dass dieser jemals kommt.
Sie meinte der Breifterror könnte sich etwas in die länge ziehen, ich bin gespannt, wielange sich das hinzieht.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir damit weiterhelfen konnte.
Ich druckte mir jetzt alles aus und behalte alles, was mit Load-Tipp zutun hat.


----------



## webwatcher (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



chemieb schrieb:


> Sie hat mir geraten, den Widerrufrechtschrieb von der VHZ per Einschreiben mit Rückmeldung an Load-Tipp zu sichken


Muß jemand gewesen sein, die  noch nicht den neueren Empfehlungen  der VZ folgt.
Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat 

Merke:  Wo kein Vertrag besteht, braucht auch nicht widersprochen werden.
Nur weil die Nutzlosanbieter das immer wieder behaupten, es sei ein Vertrag eingegangen worden, wird es nicht richtiger


----------



## 2001noki (8 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich danke allen, die sich über mein Problem Gedanken gemacht haben.

Ich habe mich jedenfalls dazu entschieden, nicht zu bezahlen.
Ich werde wohl aber einen Brief schreiben (musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale). 
Ich fühle mich damit einfach besser und stille meinen Tatendrang.

Ich werde berichten, wie sich "mein" Fall weiterentwickelt. Leider werde ich ja noch einiges zu erwarten haben.


----------



## Delphinchen (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo, ich habe die ganze Zeit gegenüber Load Tipp den Ball flach geraten (ganz wie hier geraten wird). Ich muß zugeben daß ich die ganze Sache schon fast vergessen hatte - es kam nix mehr von Load Tipp.
Wie naiv von mir zu denken nach Mahnungen per E-Mail und per Post geben die einfach auf - nur weil ich mich nicht muxe.
Heute kam ein Schreiben vom Inkasso Büro Mediafinanz in Osnabrück - Betrag 147 Euro. Mir wurde schon etwas mulmig.
Aber die Beiträge hier helfen mir weiterhin abzuwarten, tee zu trinken und meine tage zu genießen :sun:
Ich rate allen das auch zu tun.
GlG

DANKE AN ALLE HILFREICHEN BEITRÄGE:-D


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Delphinchen schrieb:


> Heute kam ein Schreiben vom Inkasso Büro Mediafinanz in Osnabrück - Betrag 147 Euro. Mir wurde schon etwas mulmig.


Inkassobutzen sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sonderrechte. Kein Grund zu irgendwelcher Besorgnis


----------



## dumbledor (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

bin ganz neu hier und absolut durch den Wind.

Also ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Load-tipp. Habe angeblich am 20.07.2009 einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und bekam am 04.08.2009 die Rechnung von 96,00 Euro per Mail. Dachte mir nun dann kläre ich das mal am Telefon, mein Anruf dort hätte ich mir aber ersparen können. Mir wurde geraten eine Anzeige bei der Polizei auf zu geben wegen der Benutzung meiner Emailadresse.

Also rief ich bei der Polizei an und die erklärten mir ich solle Load-tipp erst einmal per Brief mitteilen, dass ich mit Ihnen keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Dies tat ich dann auch.

Bis zum 10.08.2009 hatte ich noch keine Antwort. So habe ich mich noch einmal telefonisch mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt. Dort wurde (es ist komisch, dass es anscheinend nur eine Mitarbeiterin für den Telefondienst gibt, denn ich hatte immer die Gleiche am anderen Ende) mir gesagt, dass das quatsch ist was die Polizei sagt ich solle sofort Anzeige erstatten. Falls ich der Zahlung nicht nachkommen würde, würde ich Mahnungen usw. bekommen. Auf meine Frage warum mein Brief denn noch nicht beantwortet wurde bekam ich nur gesagt, dass drei Mitarbeiter erkrankt seien und sie noch nicht dazu gekommen sind. Aus Angst (und da war ich dumm und naiv) habe ich den Betrag überwiesen. Danach bin ich dann mal auf die Load-tipp Seite gegangen, habe meine Zugangsdaten die ich angeblich bekommen habe angefordert. Dann habe ich glaube ich den größten Fehler begangen, habe testen wollen das alles funktioniert und 2 Dateien runtergeladen und sofort wieder gelöscht. 

Nach dem ich mich mit Freunden unterhalten habe, die mir geraten haben den Betrag zurück buchen zu lassen, bin ich also heute zur Bank und habe dies in Auftrag gegeben. Wobei mir die Postbank mitteilte, dass eine Überweisung die von mir getätigt wurde nicht zurück gebucht werden könne aber sie würden es dennoch versuchen. Den Musterbrief von der VBZ habe ich heute dann auch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein abgeschickt.

Letzte Nacht so gegen 00.02 Uhr bekam ich dann die erste Mahnung mit der Forderung über 110,00 Euro und weitere heftige Drohungen. Aber dann kennt Ihr ja alle schon.

Ich glaube ich bin einfach zu naiv, kenne mich mit solchen [......] nicht aus. 

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich nicht zu viele Fehler gemacht habe und nun aus dieser Geschichte nicht mehr raus komme?? Was meint Ihr, hat von Euch auch schon jemand etwas runter geladen oder die erste Jahresgebühr bezahlt?

Bitte um Hilfe.

Lg
dumbledor


----------



## dvill (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Erst einmal nachdenken.

Im Internet ist jede Menge Müll unterwegs. Man darf nur glauben, was nachvollziehbar richtig ist. Was irgendwelche Mahndrohkläffer unaufgefordert rumstreuen, ist völlig irrelevant.

Dieser Müll schlägt millionenfach seit mehr als vier Jahren auf. Die Informationen waren bisher alle falsch.

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails von nicht eindeutig nachvollziehbaren Absendern mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten gehören gelöscht.


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



dumbledor schrieb:


> oder die erste Jahresgebühr bezahlt?


nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen  bezahlen etwa  10% aus Unwissenheit oder Angst
  die Erpressungsgebühr.
Die  andern 90% behalten klugerweise ihr Geld


----------



## dumbledor (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich danke Euch für die Antworten. Aber besteht denn  nun trotz alledem noch die Möglichkeit aus diesem Vertrag wieder raus zu kommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



dumbledor schrieb:


> Aber besteht denn  nun trotz alledem noch die Möglichkeit aus diesem Vertrag wieder raus zu kommen?


Hast du bewußt und mit freiem Willen einen Vertrag abgeschlossen?  

Wenn nicht, wo liegt das Problem? Nur weil jemand behauptet, er kriegt Geld von dir,
bist du doch keinen Vertrag eingegangen.


----------



## dumbledor (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Nein, dass habe ich natürlich nicht, hätte das Geld dann doch viel lieber in den Gulli geschmissen:wall:

Bin mir nur nicht sicher wie ich nun weiter reagieren soll. Denn falls die Postbank die Rücküberweisung des ersten Beitrags  nun nicht veranlassen kann, was ja noch nicht ganz klar ist, was mache ich denn dann weiter??

Dadurch, dass ich den ersten Beitrag nun leider überwiesen habe, habe ich mich doch mit allem einverstanden erklärt oder nicht?


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



dumbledor schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass ich den ersten Beitrag nun leider überwiesen habe, habe ich mich doch mit allem einverstanden erklärt oder nicht?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## dumbledor (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Natürlich nicht immer aber es ist ja leider ein 24 Monatsvertrag und die zweite Rate (Beitrag) ist nächstes Jahr im August 2010 fällig. Wie verhalte ich mich denn dann?

Ach ich bin einfach verunsichert und will nun keine Fehler mehr machen.


----------



## Eniac (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



dumbledor schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht immer aber es ist ja leider ein 24 Monatsvertrag und die zweite Rate (Beitrag) ist nächstes Jahr im August 2010 fällig. Wie verhalte ich mich denn dann?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


Eniac


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

( Den Link hat er schon schon mir auf der vorhergehenden Seite )

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz nicht erlaubt 
Wenn die Infos nicht ausreichen > Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt


----------



## dumbledor (11 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich danke Euch ganz herzlich für die Hilfe. Tut echt gut und beruhigt mich ein wenig. Ich werde morgen zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen, jetzt kommt es auf die 19,00 Euro auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Schnee (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Delphinchen schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe die ganze Zeit gegenüber Load Tipp den Ball flach geraten (ganz wie hier geraten wird). Ich muß zugeben daß ich die ganze Sache schon fast vergessen hatte - es kam nix mehr von Load Tipp.
> Wie naiv von mir zu denken nach Mahnungen per E-Mail und per Post geben die einfach auf - nur weil ich mich nicht muxe.
> Heute kam ein Schreiben vom Inkasso Büro Mediafinanz in Osnabrück - Betrag 147 Euro.
> Aber die Beiträge hier helfen mir weiterhin abzuwarten, tee zu trinken und meine tage zu genießen :sun:
> ...



Ich habe heute auch einen Brief aus Osnabrück erhalten, den Inhalt kannte ich durch euch ja schon. Das beeindruckt mich überhaupt nicht, dank Eurer  Hilfe. Herzlichen Dank!:-D


----------



## Schnee (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Kam das Schreiben von der MediaFinanz aus Osnabrück? Auch hier wird viel gedroht und mit heißer Luft "gearbeitet"!
> 
> Warum ist ausgerechnet Osnabrück inzwischen zu einer Inkassobutzen-Hochburg mutiert? :-?



Also im Briefkopf der Mediafinanz aus Osnabrück steht :
- Vertragspartner der Schufa - kann das stimmen?
- Mitglied im Bundesverband deutscher Inkassounternehmen e.v. (BDIU)
 Würde das was bringen sich beim Verband zu beschweren, dass die so ein unseriöses Mitglied haben?
- registriert und zugelassen am Amtsgericht Osnabrück
würde das was bewirken, sich beim Amtsgericht Osnabrück zu beschweren?

Gruß, Schnee


----------



## Antiscammer (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Einzelne Beschwerden bringen sicherlich nicht viel. Aber Beschwerden von vielen Personen, besonders wenn möglichst viele davon gut begründet sind, können schon etwas bewirken. Der BDIU z.B. hat wiederholt unseriöse Inkassobüros rausgeworfen. 
Bis allerdings ein Inkassobüro die Zulassung verliert, muss in Deutschland viel passieren.


----------



## bernhard (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


> Beschweren Sie sich über die Abofallen Internetseite direkt bei der
> 
> Bundesnetzagentur
> 
> ...


----------



## myriam15985 (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallo, ich bin ein neues opfer;-(( also ich habe die deutsche version von midnight sun gesucht und bin so auf diese verlinkung gekommen: _[Gefährdender Link entfernt. (bh)]_

da steht das man diese kostenlos bekommt und so habe ich auf download gedückt. heute kommt man auf einer seite von streamloads, darmals áuf load-tipp.de. bei näheren hinschauen, sieht man,dass diese seite fast identisch ist, bis auf das kleingedruckte mit den kosten, welches bei mir nicht stand, also hab ich mich angemeldet und auf meine zugangsdaten gewartet und mich dann eingeloggt, da habe ich erst gesehen, dass die sache geld kostet und mir sofort die widespruchsreglung angeschaut: 
Widerrufsfolgen:
Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z. B. Zinsen) herauszugeben. Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren, müssen Sie uns insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten. Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen müssen innerhalb von 30 Tagen erfüllt werden. Die Frist beginnt für Sie mit der Absendung Ihrer Widerrufserklärung, für uns mit deren Empfang.

Besondere Hinweise:
Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf Ihren ausdrücklichen Wunsch vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor Sie Ihr Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt haben.

- Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung 

da ich noch nicht downgeloadet hatte, habe ich sofort widerspruch erhoben. keine antwort. dann kam nach 14 tagen die rechnung, ich da gestern angerufen, man war die frau unfreundlich, sie habe mir angeblich geschrieben, dass mein widerspruch ungültig sei, denn ich ´habe gebrauch von meinen zugangsdaten gemacht, ich der frau gesagt, dass ich das nicht hinnehme, denn ich habe nicht runtergeladen, dann die frau voll geschrien, ob ich eigentlich zu ´dumm wäre, ob ich nicht den hinweis bei dem widerspruch gelesen habe, der sagt, dass man sobald man eine dienstleistung in anspruch genommen habe, der widerspruch hinfällig sei. ich der frau nochmals erklärt, dass ich das nicht zahlen werde, weil ich nichts runter geladen habe, also auch keine dienstleistung inanspruch genommen habe, und die frau nur, okay ich notiere, dass sie nichts zahlen, sie hören von unseren anwälten, ich so, okay sie probieren es auch immer wieder und aufgelegt, heute hatte ich eine mahnung drin, wo drin stand, dass sei die letzte mahnung und ich hätte ja schon welche erhalten??? hab ja sogar noch zeit für die erste rechnung??? naja dann hab ich den mahnungskrieg schneller hinter mir, aber echt, ich hab doch widerspruch eingelegt???? versteht einer das? werde auf jeden fall nicht zahlen und abwarten)


----------



## Eniac (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



myriam15985 schrieb:


> da gestern angerufen, man war die frau unfreundlich, sie habe mir angeblich geschrieben, dass mein widerspruch ungültig sei, denn ich ´habe gebrauch von meinen zugangsdaten gemacht, ich der frau gesagt, dass ich das nicht hinnehme, denn ich habe nicht runtergeladen, dann die frau voll geschrien, ob ich eigentlich zu ´dumm wäre, ob ich nicht den hinweis bei dem widerspruch gelesen habe, der sagt, dass man sobald man eine dienstleistung in anspruch genommen habe, der widerspruch hinfällig sei. ich der frau nochmals erklärt, dass ich das nicht zahlen werde, weil ich nichts runter geladen habe, also auch keine dienstleistung inanspruch genommen habe, und die frau nur, okay ich notiere, dass sie nichts zahlen, sie hören von unseren anwälten, ich so, okay sie probieren es auch immer wieder und aufgelegt,



Anrufe bei der merkbefreiten Dis-Servicehotline sind völlig sinnlos und reine Zeitverschwendung.



myriam15985 schrieb:


> heute hatte ich eine mahnung drin, wo drin stand, dass sei die letzte mahnung und ich hätte ja schon welche erhalten??? hab ja sogar noch zeit für die erste rechnung???



Der allerletzten Mahnung werden noch viele weitere folgen: Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite



myriam15985 schrieb:


> werde auf jeden fall nicht zahlen und abwarten)



So soll es sein.

Und das nächste Mal schreibste bitte mit Punkt und Komma unter Berücksichtigung der Groß- und Kleinschreibung, ja?


Eniac


----------



## dumbledor (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Guten Morgen,

ich denke auch abwarten und nicht so dumm sein wie ich und aus Unsicherheit/Angst bezahlen.

Habe mir für Morgen einen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale geholt. Brauchte telefonisch gar nicht viel zu erklären, die Dame wußte sofort was Sache war. 

Die Postbank hat sich leider auf meine Bitte den Betrag zurück zu holen noch nicht gemeldet. Ich denke alles steht und fällt mit dieser Rückbuchung. Glaube nicht das Load-tipp mir den Betrag von sich aus zurück sendet. Habe ich da eigentlich eine Möglichkeit dort den gezahlten ersten Beitrag von 96,00 Euro zurück zu fordern?

Lg
dumbledor


----------



## myriam15985 (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Warum ist es denn wichtig, dass ich groß und klein schreibe? Also es geht um den Inhalt und den hat wohl jeder verstanden oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Damit eine Widerrufsbelehrung überhaupt gültig ist, muss sie in Textform dem Verbraucher zugehen.

Eine Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Webseite reicht nicht.
Sie müsste mindestens per e-mail zugestellt werden.

Die Beweispflicht für die Zustellung hat im Streitfall der Forderungssteller.

Das Argument mit dem Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts bei sofortiger Inanspruchnahme greift dann nicht, wenn vor Vertragsschluß keine Widerrufsbelehrung zugestellt wurde, und wenn lediglich der Zugang aktiviert, aber kein "Download" erfolgt ist (Zugang aktiviert ist keine Dienstleistung).

Überhaupt kann hier - vor diesen ganzen Überlegungen mit dem Widerrufsrecht - meistens schon das Vorliegen eines Vertrags bestritten werden, weil keine schlüssige Angebotsbeschreibung erfolgt ist (man kriegt da nämlich keinen Download, sondern nur einen Link...), und weil die Preisauszeichnung intransparent ist.

Die werden mit ihrem dussligen Anspruch vor Gericht niemals durchkommen - und das wissen die auch.
Von diesem Anbieter sind daher auch noch keine Prozesse bekanntgeworden.

Andere Banden haben das ein paarmal probiert - und jedesmal verloren.
Man sollte also auf das Kasperletheater nicht allzu viel geben.


----------



## myriam15985 (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich hab den Widerspruch zu zwei Email Adressen geschrieben und per Post Nachnahme um ganz sicher zu gehen. Die am Telefon meinte dass ich durch das Einloggen eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen habe. Mal ganz ehrlich, was muss man Geldgierig sein, um so abgedroschen am Telefon zu sein? Naja ich weiss schon, dass da nichts wirkliches passiert und ich es ignorieren werde, aber ein bisschen aufregen tut es einen schon:wall::wall: Am meisten weil es einfach zuviele gibt, die vor Angst zahlen und deswegen gibt es solche Seiten ja nur...


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



myriam15985 schrieb:


> Die am Telefon meinte dass ich durch das Einloggen eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen habe.


Glaubst du einem Taschendieb auch, wenn du ihn in deiner Tasche erwischt und er  dir erzählt,
 er hätte ein Anrecht auf deine Geldbörse?  
Warum läufst du den Typen so hinterher? 

Die wollen was von dir, worauf sie kein Recht haben, so what? 

Noch nie ist jemand zur Zahlung gezwungen worden, der sich einfach überhaupt nicht gerührt hat


----------



## chemieb (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich habe heute mal wieder ein schreiben von mediafinanz bekommen, die Drohungen werden härter. Sie drohen jetzt mit Vollstreckungsverfahren, Pfändungen meines Kontos usw. 
Da ich Gott sei Dank, mal mit der VBZ telefoniert habe, wusste ich ja, was auf mich zukommt, finde es langsam, nur noch nervend und bin gespannt wielange ich noch Post bekomme. 
Ich lehne mich schön zurück und bin froh die Seite hier gefunden zu haben, weil ich weiß, dass ich nicht die einzige bin und ich hier immer wieder einen Ratschlag bekomme.

Vielen Dank an alle für Eure Unterstützung. :-D


----------



## Teleton (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Damit eine Widerrufsbelehrung überhaupt gültig ist, muss sie in Textform dem Verbraucher zugehen.
> Eine Widerrufsbelehrung auf der Webseite reicht nicht.
> Sie müsste mindestens per e-mail zugestellt werden.


Selbst das reicht nach überwiegender Auffassung der Gerichte nicht aus, vielmehr muss sich die Belehrung perpetuiert haben, also in "fester" haltbarer Form vorliegen. Dies ist bei einer E-Mail z.B. der Fall wenn die Belehrung vom Verbraucher ausgedruckt wurde. Notfalls muss der Unternehmer halt sicherstellen, dass ein Ausdruck erfolgt oder diesen selbst verschicken.



> Sie drohen jetzt mit Vollstreckungsverfahren, Pfändungen meines Kontos usw.


Die verteilen das Fell des Bären bevor sie ihn erlegt haben, ohne gerichtlichen Titel gibt es auch keine Vollstreckung.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> Die verteilen das Fell des Bären bevor sie ihn erlegt haben, ohne gerichtlichen Titel gibt es auch keine Vollstreckung.


Von den in vier Jahren erlegten Bären reicht das Fell noch nicht mal für ein Paar Ohrenschützer :scherzkeks:


----------



## dumbledor (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

so war heute bei der Verbraucherzentrale. Die haben mir genau das selbe gesagt, was ich hier schon so oft gelesen habe. Leider werde ich das Geld wohl nicht:wall: zurück bekommen was ich überwiesen habe. Aber die zweiten 96,00 Euro werden die sicher nicht von mir bekommen.

Nun kann ich mich getrost zurück lehnen, egal was kommt. Habe auch schon überlegt mir eine neue Email Adresse ein zu richten, denn auf diese blöden Drohungen per Mail habe ich einfach keine Lust, rauben mir nur meine Lebensqualität.


Schön, dass es Euch alle gibt.


----------



## Delphinchen (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo dumbledor,
wenn ich richtig informiert bin kann man eine Überweisung 4 oder sogar 6 Wochen danach noch zurückziehen - sollte doch auch bei der Postbank möglich sein, ich würd mich da mal informieren. Außerdem haben die von LoadTipp Dir doch ne Mahnung geschickt - also haben die das Geld ja nicht bekommen, oder?
LG


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Delphinchen schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig informiert bin kann man eine Überweisung 4 oder sogar 6 Wochen danach noch zurückziehen


Falsch! Eine Überweisung kann man nur so lange zurückziehen, wie sie noch nicht dem Konto des Empfängers gutgeschrieben wurde. Und die Gutschriften erfolgen heute oftmals innerhalb weniger Stunden nach Auftragserteilung.

Aber es gibt inzwischen durchaus erfolgversprechende Möglichkeiten, wieder an sein Geld zu kommen!


----------



## dumbledor (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Delphinchen ,

also Du kannst das Geld bei einem Lastschriftverfahren 6 Wochen zurück holen. Wenn Du die Überweisung aber selbst getätigt hast dann leider nicht. So bist Du dann auf die Gutmütigkeit des Empfängers angewiesen. Das hat mir heute auch die Dame von der Verbraucherberatung bestätigt.

Die Mahnung und die Überweisung lagen sehr eng bei einander. Mitlerweile dürften die den Betrag wohl schon bekommen haben:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall: 

Ja so ist das wenn man Unwissend ist und einfach aus Angst da man höhere Kosten vermeien will dann doch nachgibt. Kann mich jetzt noch ärgern, aber was nützt es.

Lg


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



dumbledor schrieb:


> also Du kannst das Geld bei einem Lastschriftverfahren 6 Wochen zurück holen.


Sorry  aber das ist ein Märchen. Ungenehmigte  Lastschriften können ohne Frist zurückgeholt werden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html

Ab 31.Oktober ist es nach dem neuen Lastschriftverfahren  SEPA überhaupt nicht mehr zulässig ohne  schriftliche Genehmingung des Kontoinhabers  abbuchen zu lassen.  Da wird es eng für Branche


----------



## Delphinchen (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Nicko 1998, vielen dank für die Info, so hab ich bei dem ganzen Mist auch noch was dazugelernt. 

Hallo Dumbledor, Sorry wollt Dich nicht auf ne falsche Fährte schicken - drück Dir die Daumen daß Du auch bald wieder entspannen kannst - schau nur oft genug hier rein dann klappt das schon


----------



## dumbledor (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ja das ist wohl alles richtig. Aber ich selbst habe diese blöde Überweisung ja getätigt. Der Betrag wurde nicht durch ein Lastschriftverfahren eingezogen.

Da ist es dann wohl, ohne das ich über einen Anwalt gehe nicht möglich an das Geld zu kommen?? Für einen Anwalt habe ich leider kein Geld:cry:

Lg

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:22:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:18:38 ----------




Delphinchen schrieb:


> Hallo Nicko 1998, vielen dank für die Info, so hab ich bei dem ganzen Mist auch noch was dazugelernt.
> 
> Hallo Dumbledor, Sorry wollt Dich nicht auf ne falsche Fährte schicken - drück Dir die Daumen daß Du auch bald wieder entspannen kannst - schau nur oft genug hier rein dann klappt das schon




Hallo Delphinchen,

ach mit sowas muß man sich auch erstmal auskennen. Wenn man mit solchen[ edit]  nie etwas zurun hatte ist das alles schon sehr verwirrend.

Ja bin sehr froh, dass es Euch gibt, das macht Mut und läßt mich nicht verzweifeln.

Lg


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Wenn man selbst überwiesen hatte, ist es über die Bank kaum möglich, das zurückzuholen.
Man müsste also an den "Anbieter" herantreten und um Rückzahlung bitten. :scherzkeks:
Der wird sich allerdings auf sein "Recht" berufen und das Geld nicht wieder rausrücken - und dann müsste man klagen.


----------



## dumbledor (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ja genau so hat mir das die Verbraucherzentrale auch gesagt:wall::wall:.

Aber die nächsten 96,00 Euro zahle ich nicht:-D


----------



## bernhard (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Man müsste also an den "Anbieter" herantreten und um Rückzahlung bitten. :scherzkeks:


Wenn man ganz nett anfragt ...


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Richtig, das kann durchaus manchmal klappen. Und in dem betreffenden Fall gab es eine gewisse Vorgeschichte, die dies begünstigt hat. Aber eine Garantie dafür gibt es leider nicht.

Jedenfalls gibt es kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird. - Das nochmal zur Beruhigung.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Kalle-Zu (17 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,
Habe letzte woche auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen das ich 96euro+14euro Mahngebühren zahlen soll.
Ansonsten drohen sie mit einen Inkasso-Unternehmen oder sogar einer Strafanzeige.

So doof wie ich war habe ich dann bezahlt weil ich angst bekam.

Habe denen jetzt geschrieben das sie mir das geld zurückzahlen sollen, sonst würde ich rechtliche schritte gegen dehnen einleiten.

Was meint ihr hilft das was???Oder was kann mann noch machen um das geld wieder zubekommen???
Bin leider erst zu spät auf dieser seite gegangen.........

MfG Kalle


----------



## Antiscammer (17 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

In einem anderen Fall hat es jemand geschafft, sich das Geld wiederzuholen.
kostenlose Hotline für Opfer von Abofallen eingerichtet

Man muss aber fairerweise sagen, dass es überhaupt nicht garantiert ist, dass das immer so klappt. Sehr oft wird hierzu eine Klage wegen Rückzahlung gem. § 812 BGB erforderlich sein, und das ist mit einem gewissen Kostenrisiko verbunden.


----------



## cool-gang (18 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

so, willmeinen post von der 3. seite mal weiterführen!
aus den vier mails sind jetzt schon fünf mails geworden und zwar folgende:

1.) 19.05.09 - 11:14 uhr -> zugangsdaten,
2.) 03.06.09 - 00:00 uhr -> rechnung, 96 euro,
3.) 10.06.09 - 00:00 uhr -> mahnung, 110 euro, androhung inkassounternehmen und
4.) 09.07.09 - 11:18 uhr -> androhung inkassounternehmen und androhung strafanzeige wegen betruges (eingehungsbetrug).
*5.) 06.08.09 - 14:06 uhr -> letztmalige zahlungsaufforderung, sonst androhung  übergabe an ein inkassounternehmen und androhung strafanzeige wegen betruges (eingehungsbetrug)*

mal sehen, was noch kommt. will diese auflistung mal für alle anderen "geschädigten" fortführen. dann können diese das mit ihren schreiben (datum bzw. zeit zw. den einzelnen mails) vergleichen und wissen dann, wann was kommt (unf hoffentl. auch nach der wievielten mail schluß ist!!!)...

hoffe das ist so in eurem sinn!:-D


coolie


----------



## Eniac (18 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



cool-gang schrieb:


> 2.) 03.06.09 - 00:00 uhr -> rechnung, 96 euro,
> 3.) 10.06.09 - 00:00 uhr -> mahnung, 110 euro, androhung inkassounternehmen



Mitten in der Nacht startet also der spambot und verschickt Mahnungen.

Erinnert mich doch irgendwie an den AdvoShop: MAHN-O-MAT



> Seit ich den MAHN-O-MAT habe, kann ich am Tag viel mehr Serienabmahnungen verschicken als früher. Ich brauche keine Serienbrieffunktionen mehr zu erlernen und nicht mal mehr meinen Drucker warmlaufen zu lassen. Den Anwaltsgehilfen, der immer die Briefe zur Post getragen hat, konnte ich auch entlassen. Und von dem eingesparten Porto kann ich mir bald ein neues Schlösschen bauen.




Eniac


----------



## Kalle-Zu (18 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ja aber nochmals die frage was kann mann machen wenn mann so doof war wie ich und schon bezahlt hat???
Bitte gibt mit tipps wenn ihr was wisst.

P.s. Finde das richtig gut das ihr die leute hier vorwarnt.

MfG Kalle


----------



## Antiscammer (18 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Wer einmal im Irrtum zahlt, muss deshalb nicht ein zweites Mal zahlen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## sonic24 (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hab nach mehreren briefen von der mediafinanz inkassogesellschaft
heute nochmal ne e-mail bekommen ich solle in den nächsten drei tagen zahlen sonst lassen sie sich die forderung abtreten und ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren wird eingeleitet!
die sei die letzte aufforderung zu zahlen!

trotz das ich all die berichte gelesen und auch einige videos dazu gesehen hab und hier auch alle sagen ich solle einfach nich drauf reagieren... 100%ig bin ich nicht beruhigt! 

die androhung mit schufa usw... da hab ich kein bock drauf, weil ich schonmal drei jahre in der schufa stand und froh bin das das vorbei ist!


----------



## dvill (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Die Mafia lebt von der unbegründeten Angst ihrer Opfer. Mit Erpressungsversuchen muss man umgehen können, auch wenn rational keine Gefahr besteht. Wenn die Fakten klar sind, kann das Forum nicht weiter helfen.

Am besten bei einer Verbraucherzentrale nachfragen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



sonic24 schrieb:


> ... 100%ig bin ich nicht beruhigt!


Je kleiner und häßlicher ein Hund desto lauter und nerviger das Gekläffe, 
weil er selber Angst vorm Beißen hat. 

Merke: Seriöse Geschäftsleute  drohen nicht sondern handeln und genau 
 das tun  die schrägen Kandidaten nie


----------



## Delphinchen (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Sonic, mir gehts genauso. ich war die ganze Zeit einigermaßen cool - Dank der beiträge und Tipps hier. Aber jetzt wird mir auch komisch. Vor allem weil unter dem Schreiben sowas steht wie Vorstand: "Namen", Aufsichtsrat: "Namen", und "Registriert und zugelassen vom Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Osnabrück".
Da macht man sich doch schon ein paar mehr Gedanken.
Ich werd weiterhin auf die Tipps von hier hören und mich bedeckt halten.
Hab sogar schon überlegt in die Offensive zu gehen und bei der Polizei eine Anzeige wegen versuchter Nötigung oder versuchter Erpressung zu stellen.


----------



## jupp11 (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Delphinchen schrieb:


> Vor allem weil unter dem Schreiben sowas steht wie Vorstand: "Namen", Aufsichtsrat: "Namen", und "Registriert und zugelassen vom Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Osnabrück".


na und? es gibt sone und solche Advokaten, leider auch sehr üble Kandidaten 
darunter, die sich zu Handlangern der Nutzlosbranche angedienert  haben.

Deren Befugnisse reichen aber trotzdem nicht von deren  Nasenspitze bis zum dem Popel in ihrer Nase.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



sonic24 schrieb:


> die androhung mit schufa usw... da hab ich kein bock drauf, weil ich schonmal drei jahre in der schufa stand und froh bin das das vorbei ist!



Ein Schufa-Eintrag ist rechtswidrig, wenn noch nicht einmal eine wirksame "Schufa-Klausel" akzeptiert wurde (Klausel in den AGB versteckt reicht dazu nicht, sondern das muss eine separate Belehrung sein).

Bei diesen Webseiten- und Gewinnspiel-Abzockereien liegt regelmäßig ein solches Einverständnis nicht vor.

Ein Inkassoscherge, der diese Drohung tatsächlich wahrmacht, kann mittels einstweiliger Verfügung (die ihn dann einen schönen vierstelligen Betrag an Gerichtskosten kostet...) binnen weniger Tage zur Rücknahme des Eintrags verdonnert werden.
Das geht aber ganz fix.

Auch schon gegen die wiederholte Androhung von Schufa-Einträgen kann man sich unter bestimmten Bedingungen wehren.

Diese Drohungen gehören zum typischen Einschüchterungsritual der Inkassoschergen und sind i.d.R. auch nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Eniac (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Was ist denn hiervon zu halten? Wirksame Gegenmassnahme oder ABM für Anwälte?

Musterschreiben:Unterlassung, einstweilige Verfügung gegen – Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH - Antiabzocker


Eniac


----------



## bernhard (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Eniac schrieb:


> Was ist denn hiervon zu halten?


Nichts. Das ist ein Hoax.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Das ist mit Verfahrensfehlern behaftet und so auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen.

Der Anspruch besteht erst dann, wenn trotz Einspruchs weiter gedroht wird - ohne einschränkende Formulierung: "...nur nach Abwägung der Interessen und bei unbestrittenen Forderungen...".

Man muss da sehr genau auf den Einzelfall achten und ein gewisses Procedere einhalten - erst dann kann man da was machen.

Hier einige Urteile zu dem Thema:
Schufa - Antispam Wiki


----------



## chemieb (19 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Leute bleibt einfach ruhig und lasst Euch nicht von mediafinanz verrückt machen.
Ich habe schon den 3. Brief und zwei Mails von den bekommen, sie drohen immer heftiger, ich bleibe locker und genehmige mir bei dem wetter ein Eis. :sun:

Mein Freund hat mir die Computer Bild unter der Nase gehalten, da wird service und payment.GmbH als B.-firma aufgelistet, zwar noch mit tattoo.tipp.de. Dann wird es nicht lange dauern und dann stehen sie auch mit load-tipp.de drin. 

Hoffe ich konnte einige hier etwas beruhrigen.


----------



## frederik_georg87 (21 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich bin jetzt in der selben klämme! Ich habe vorige woche ne Rechnung von denen bekommen, obwohl ich garnicht auf ihrer Seite war. Ich soll am 30.07. einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben, habe aber erst seit dem 01. August einen Internetzugang. Ich habe nicht reagiert und habe heute morgen eine Mahnung bekommen und habe darauf wiedersprochen und habe noch zusätzlich wiederrufen, reicht das?


----------



## Eniac (21 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



frederik_georg87 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht reagiert und habe heute morgen eine Mahnung bekommen und habe darauf wiedersprochen und habe noch zusätzlich wiederrufen, reicht das?



Das war IMHO schon zuviel des Guten. Tot stellen, überhaupt nicht reagieren, es sei denn der äusserst unwahrscheinliche Fall eines *gerichtlichen* Mahnbescheids per Postzustellungsurkunde tritt ein. Den Rest kann man in die Tonne kloppen.


Eniac


----------



## dumbledor (21 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

habe ja schon viel geschrieben über Load-tipp aber bin jetzt auf etwas gestoßen :wall: das mich echt an mir zweifeln läßt.

Habe vor ein paar monaten schon mal so eine dubiose Geschichte erlebt mit download.de. Habe die Emailadresse eingetragen und ein Häkchen bei den AGB`s gemacht. Aufeinmal bekam ich die Rechnung von 96,00 Euro. Nun ja dachte ich hab halt Mißt gemacht und bezahlt. Dann habe ich mir die Kündigungsbestätigung per Mail schicken lassen und nicht auf das Datum der Kündigung geachtet.

Durch diese Geschichte mit Load-Tipp habe ich mir dieses Kündigsschreiben von download.de noch mal angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass ich nach zwei Jahren erst kündigen kann, also noch einmal zahlen müßte.

Das hat mich dann dazu veranlaßt noch einmal eine Mail dorthin zu schicken mit der Bitte mir doch eine korrekte Kündigungsbestätigung zu schicken, da ich einen 12 Monatszugang habe (habe ich schriftlich). Natürlich wurde das abgestritten und mit der Begründung, ich hätte einen 24 monats Vertrag abgeschlossen. Das Geld habe ich dann gesehen, ging an die gleiche Adresse " Contend Service".

Jetzt weiß ich auch woher die meine Mailadresse von Load-tipp haben. Meine Bank hat mir mitlerweile geantwortet und wird versuchen die 96,00 Euro die an Load-tipp überwiesen wurden zurück zu holen. 

Mein Gott was bin ich BLÖD:wall::wall::wall: gewesen. Aber ich war ja bei der Verbraucherzentrale und lese Eure Beiträge. Werde wenn meine Bank das Geld wieder bekommt sicherlich auch mit dieversen Mahnungen, Drohungen bombadiert.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Kalle-Zu (22 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



dumbledor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> _full quote gekürzt, dafür gibt es den  Link
> modinfo _


 
Das ist mir auch passiert.Aber wenn du selber überwiesen hast kannst du das geld nicht wieder bekommen haben mir die banken gesagt.habe den jetzt ein brief geschickt und den gedroht mit einem Rechtsanwalt ich hoffe das bringt was.Mal abwarten was passiert..............


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Kalle-Zu schrieb:


> den gedroht mit einem Rechtsanwalt


Das wird die ungeheuer erschüttern 


Kalle-Zu schrieb:


> ich hoffe das bringt was


Hoff oh du arme Seele 


Kalle-Zu schrieb:


> .Mal abwarten was passiert..............


Nichts. Denn dummerweise reagieren die auf solche Drohungen nicht ( auch mit RA)  und du müßtest jetzt klagen, was eine ziemlich ungünstige Ausgangsposition ist 
Mach dich mal mit dem Gedanken vertraut, dass du das als bitteres Lehrgeld abschreiben kannst.

PS: Es gibt zwar schon einige wenige erfolgreiche Klagen, aber bis dahin ist es ein mühevoller Weg


----------



## dumbledor (22 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

ja das wurde mir per Telefon auch gesagt, aber nun habe ich ein Schreiben von meiner Postbank bekommen, dass sie versuchen das Geld wieder zu bekommen. Habe meiner Bank erklärt das ich [ edit] zum Opfer gefallen bin. Kann auch wie Du nur abwarten, vielleicht rücken die das Geld ja auch nicht wieder raus, mal schauen.


----------



## Kalle-Zu (22 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Das wird die ungeheuer erschüttern
> 
> Hoff oh du arme Seele
> 
> ...


 
Naja dan ist das geld wohl weg.Nächstes jahr zahle ich nicht wieder!!!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Kalle-Zu schrieb:


> Nächstes jahr zahle ich nicht wieder!!!!!!


ist auch nicht nötig >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## flower68 (24 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Auch ich hatte am 18. August von Load-tippp (service and Payment) die letzte Mahnung im Briefkasten, weil ich angeblich mich am 14 Juli 2009 mich bei denen für ein Jahr angemeldet habe. Also nach 4 Wochen schon nach dem vermeidlichen Vorfall schon die letzte Mahnung, und es wird noch eins drauf gestzt: 14 Euro Mahngebühr und wenn ich nicht innerhalb einer Woche zahl kommt der Inkassoeintreiber. So stehts zumindest im Brief.
Ich erstattete noch am gleichen Tag Anzeige gegen die Firma bei der Polizei. Zunächst sagte man mit dort: wenn der Inkasoeintreiber kommt: Sie müssen ihn nicht in die Wohnung lassen. Wenn er Kommt, soll ich die Polizei holen(110 wählen) dann kommt die Polizei vorbei und es wird weiter geschaut. Die einzige Möglichkeit, durch die der Inkassoeintreiber die Möglichkeit hat in die Wohnung zu kommen ist, das er den Gerichtsvollzieher dabei hat. Es wird nicht ganz einfach sein für load-tipp'(service und payment) das durchzukriegen,dass der Gerichtsvolllzieher mitkommt sagte man mir auf der Polizeistelle. Mal sehn, wie's etzt weiter geht.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Möööönsch, mach Dir doch nicht gleich in die Hosen. 


Load-Tipp.de hat (so weit bekannt) gar keinen Inkasso-Aussendienst. (Wie denn auch - die können nicht bundesweit überall rumtuckern und jede Woche tausende Nichtzahler abklappern.)

Inkassomitarbeiter haben keinen Zutritt zur Wohnung. Und ein Gerichtsvollzieher kommt erst nach unwidersprochenem Mahnbescheid *und* unwidersprochenem Vollstreckungsbescheid. Bis dahin fließt also noch viel Wasser den Rhein runter bzw. müsste man eine Menge Fehler gemacht haben.

Mahnbescheide sind in der Nutzlosbranche extrem selten. Die Gerichtsgebühr (23 Euro) müsste der Abzocker vorstrecken - und kriegt die nicht wieder, wenn dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen wird. Dann müsste er schon klagen.

Prozesse sind noch extrem seltener. Bei verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kommt kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande - das war bisher immer das Ergebnis solcher extrem vereinzelter Versuche, und die Abzocker verlieren daher.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



flower68 schrieb:


> . Es wird nicht ganz einfach sein für load-tipp'(service und payment) das durchzukriegen,dass der Gerichtsvolllzieher mitkommt .


Wenn überhaupt, kommt er in Begleitung vom leibhaftigen Osterhasen und dem 
echten Weihnachtsmann Arm in Arm  :roll:

PS: Hör bitte auf zu zittern, mein Monitor wackelt  schon bedenklich  :scherzkeks:


----------



## bernhard (24 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



flower68 schrieb:


> So stehts zumindest im Brief.


Papier ist geduldig. Die Absender solcher Papiere sind erfahrungsgemäß nicht vertrauenswürdig. Es lohnt sich nicht, über den Müll nachzudenken.


----------



## Puschel20 (26 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hi Leute, 

ich bin schon wieder ein bisschen beunruhigt. Habe heute von mediafinanz   (load tipp) einen 2. Brief bekommen da wollen die jetzt, das ich 147,00 euro zahle. das setzt sich zusammen aus:

Grundforderung unser Mandanten                96 euro
bisherige Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten     14 euro
vorgerichtliche Inkassogebühren                  32,50 euro
vorgerichtliche Inkassoauslagen                  4,50 euro
                                                         ___________
                                                             147 euro   !!!!!!

In den Brief drohen sie auch mit Gericht, Anwalt, Vollstreckungskosten und sogar mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher !!! Weiß nicht genau ob ich zahlen soll oder nicht??? ich weiß auch nicht wie weit sie noch gehen? kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob er/sie auch schon mal son Brief bekommen hat und wenn ja was kam danach ????

Ihr würdet mir wirklich sehr weiter helfen und beruhigen wenn ihr mir dazu was sagen könnt. Danke schonmal.  :smile:

MfG Puschel20


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Puschel20 schrieb:


> In den Brief drohen sie auch mit Gericht, Anwalt, Vollstreckungskosten und sogar mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher


Und mit der ewigen Verdamnis und  Fegefeuer usw. Seriöse Firmen drohen nicht sondern handeln.
Hunde, die bellen beißen nicht 


Puschel20 schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob er/sie auch schon mal son Brief bekommen hat


Solche Müllmahndrohungen werden zu hundertausenden verschickt. 


Puschel20 schrieb:


> was kam danach ????


Stories zum Schmunzeln   Antispam e.V.


----------



## Marco (26 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Puschel20 schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob er/sie auch schon mal son Brief bekommen hat und wenn ja was kam danach ????



Zigtausende können dir das sagen, musst nur einmal die Forensuche bemühen. Nix kommt dann mehr, da die heisse Luft für Drohungen alle ist.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Mary223 (26 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo ihr alle!

Habe heute schon wieder eine Mahnung von denen bekommen, die kam jetzt sogar nur per Mail. Da steht der selbe Betrag vom letzten Mal drinne, also 147 €.
Unten stand das:


> _"Nach Ablauf dieser Frist werden wir uns die Forderung abtreten lassen und ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie einleiten, wodurch erhebliche Kosten für Gericht und Anwalt, nötigenfalls auch Vollstreckungskosten für den Gerichtsvollzieher, entstehen.
> 
> Nach Durchführung eines gerichtlichen Vollstreckungsverfahrens steht auch der Verlust Ihrer Kreditwürdigkeit durch Eintragung in das amtliche Schuldnerverzeichnis zu befürchten. Zahlen Sie deshalb in Ihrem eigenen Interesse innerhalb der gesetzten Frist."_


 

Vor Gericht werden die ja nicht gehen oder?
Ich hab zwar so ziemlich alle Beiträge gelesen, aber so ein bischen Bammel hab ich schon noch..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mary223


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Mary223 schrieb:


> Vor Gericht werden die ja nicht gehen oder?.


Der Jackpot ist wahrscheinlicher 


Mary223 schrieb:


> aber so ein bischen Bammel hab ich schon noch..


Kein Grund dafür,   entspann dich


----------



## cool-gang (27 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

nur mal so zur kenntnis...

Urteil gegen Inkasso-Anwältin: Ein Schlag gegen die Abofallen-Abzocke - Panorama | STERN.DE



cu

cg


----------



## webwatcher (27 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



cool-gang schrieb:


> nur mal so zur kenntnis...



ist bekannt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...sso-anwaeltin-muss-schadensersatz-zahlen.html


----------



## chemieb (27 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Mary223 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle!
> 
> Habe heute schon wieder eine Mahnung von denen bekommen, die kam jetzt sogar nur per Mail. Da steht der selbe Betrag vom letzten Mal drinne, also 147 €.
> Unten stand das:
> ...


 
Hey Mary,

ich habe den Bief vor 2 Wochen bekommen, bis jetzt ist nichts mehr gekommen. Also mach es wie ich und bleibe locker. Es wird nichts passieren, das sagen Dir hier 100nerte von Leuten.


----------



## Mary223 (30 August 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Danke an euch alle!

Es ist gut zu wissen, dass die miesen Abzocker nichts machen können!

Vielen lieben Dank!!!

:bussi:


----------



## Schnee (18 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallöchen, 

bin ich bzw. mein minderjähriges Kind die einzige, die von mediafinanz wieder mit "Ankündigung des gerichtlichem Mahnbescheides" und "Folgekosten" belästigt wird? Diesmal mit Großbuchstaben und fett gedruckt und riesiger Schrift und ganz viel Drohungen!
Sonic, Delphinchen habt ihr keine Post mehr bekommen? 
Die berechnen meinem Kind für Ihr "Spar-abo" inzwischen € 150,- Bietet jemand mehr? 
Mediafinanz schreibt die Kosten des Mahnbescheids wären € 53,- Hier im Forum steht doch € 23,-? 
Zusätzlich zu dem "Sparpreis" von € 150,- droht mediafinanz mit weiteren € 103,-. Und das für eine "Leistung", die nie erbracht oder genutzt wurde.
Gehört das zur üblichen Drohpyramide?


----------



## dvill (18 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Und so geht der Quatsch weiter: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.

Wenn im Gebüsch ein Köter kläfft, ist das lästig, aber noch lange kein Grund, ihm ein Leberwurstbrötchen zu servieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Man munkelt, dass die MediaFinanz GmbH Osnabrück z.Zt. gegen Foren und Blogs, die kritisch über die "Machenschaften" berichten, vorgeht.


----------



## bernhard (18 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Sorry, aber die vorstehenden Links führen zu schwachsinnigen Zusammenhängen, wobei die angeblichen Absender eher Opfer eines Identitätsdiebstahls sind. Am besten mal Links zu nicht verifizierbare Nachrichteninhalte rausnehmen.


----------



## chemieb (19 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Schnee schrieb:


> Die berechnen meinem Kind für Ihr "Spar-abo" inzwischen € 150,- Bietet jemand mehr?
> Mediafinanz schreibt die Kosten des Mahnbescheids wären € 53,- Hier im Forum steht doch € 23,-?


 

Hallo Schnee,

ich kann da mitbieten. 
Den Brief habe ich vor 2 Wochen bekommen, seitdem habe ich nichts mehr von ihnen gehört. 
Bist also nicht alleine. :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (19 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Die Gerichtskosten beim Mahnbescheid richten sich nach dem Streitwert. Bei 150 Euro Streitwert betragen die Gerichtskosten 23 Euro. Hinzukommen können dann noch Inkassokosten. Aber, wie schon gesagt: das ganze ist illusorisch. Wenn dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen wird, dann bleiben die auf den Gerichtskosten sitzen und kriegen die nicht wieder. Es sei denn, die gehen vor Gericht... aber da wollen die nun ganz bestimmt nicht hin.


----------



## Delphinchen (22 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hey, ich bin mittlerweile auch bei der "Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids" angekommen. Das Schreiben kam am 14.09.
Die kosten belaufen sich bei mir ebenfalls auf 150 Euro.
Mal sehen was noch kommt.
Es bleibt weiterhin spannend


----------



## Schnee (23 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Danke Euch allen für Eure Antworten. Jetzt fühle ich mich doch wesentlich wohler, entspannter und sorgenfrei.


----------



## addic (24 September 2009)

*Mal wieder load-tipp.de*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vom og. Unternehmen heute einen Brief bekommen mit dem Betreff Anzeige wegen Eingehungsbetrug. Ich habe mir eigentlich seit ich das Internet Nutze angewöhnt mich nicht mit meinem richtigen Namen anzumelden um die Zustellung von Werbung oder Missbraucht meiner Daten zu vermeiden. Den Grund meiner Anmeldung auf load-tipp.de weiß ich leider nicht mehr, ich weiß nur noch dass es meines Wissens nach um einen Download ging. 
Das Unternehmen hat mir dann folgende Nachricht geschrieben 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Guten Tag Herr Martin Hauser, Sie haben sich am 25.06.2009 auf load-tipp.de angemeldet. Ihre IP Adresse, Ihre Daten und der Anmeldzeitpunkt wurden von uns gespeichert. Damit haben Sie AGB, Widerrufsbelehrung und Leistungsbeschreibung akzeptiert und sich für unser günstiges Spar- Abo entschieden. Bei Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie vorsätzlich falsche Adressdaten angegeben und unseren kostenpflichtigen Service genutzt. Wir geben die offene Zahlung in den nächsten Tagen an ein Inkassounternehmen ab. Dieses wird Ihre Anschrift kostenpflichtig ermitteln. Wir stellen Strafanzeige wegen Eingehungsbetrug gegen Ihre Person. Eine erfolgreiche Strafverfolgung ist somit gewährleistet. Um diese Vorgänge und erheblich Mehrkosten noch abzuwenden, geben wir Ihnen letztmalig die Gelegenheit, den offenen Betrag zu begleichen. Zahlungsfrist: 7 Tage Gesamtbetrag: 110 Euro Bitte überweisen Sie folgenden Betrag: 96,- Euro + 14 Euro Mahngebühr. auf folgendes Konto: Kontoinhaber: service und payment GmbH Kontonummer: 31522xxxx BLZ: 86010090 Bank: Postbank Leipzig Verwendungszweck: xxx Nur für Überweisungen aus dem Ausland: IBAN: DE3xxx BIC-/SWIFT-Code: PBNKxxx Wird der Betrag nicht überwiesen, beauftragen wir ein Inkasso- Unternehmen diesen einzufordern. Falsche Anschriften werden anhand der gespeicherten Anmelde - IP Adresse kostenpflichtig ermittelt. (es erfolgt Strafanzeige wegen Eingehungsbetrug) Sollten Sie den Betrag in der Zwischenzeit überwiesen haben, betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben als Gegenstandslos. Bei Rückfragen steht Ihnen unsere Kundenhotline von Montag bis Donnerstag von 08.00-16.30 Uhr und am Freitag von 07.00-15.00 Uhr zur Verfügung. Telefon: 0341-3928xxx Viele Grüße, Team load-tipp.de  E-Mail: xxx load-tipp.de ist ein Angebot der: service und payment GmbH, Frickestr. 2, 04105 Leipzig, Deutschland HRB 25020 Amtsgericht Leipzig, Steuer-Nr.: 231/118/09720 Geschäftsführer: M.A. Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und/oder rechtlich geschützte Informationen. Wenn Sie nicht der richtige Adressat sind oder diese E-Mail irrtümlich erhalten haben, informieren Sie bitte sofort den Absender und vernichten Sie diese Mail.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich war heute nochmal auf der Seite um mich etwas zu informieren, und mir ist aufgefallen dass ich beim Erstbesuch erst garnicht auf die Startseite verlinkt wurde. Auf die Seite kam ich damals über eine bekannte Suchmaschiene, und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das angebot für den Download durch einen dritten Anbieter zustande kam. Ich würde also nicht direkt auf die Startseite von load-tipp.de verlinkt auf der ersichtlich war dass es sich hierbei um eine kostenpflichtige Seite handelt.
Meine Frage wäre nun in wie fern mich das Unternehmen für die Falschangabe meiner persönlichen Daten belangen kann? Die Rechnung habe ich noch nicht beglichen und werde es auch nicht tun, da ich mich hier im Forum bereits über das Unternehmen erkundigt habe. Meine Sorge ist nur die Anzeige wegen Eingehungsbetrug.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## marvin 1970 (24 September 2009)

*AW: Mal wieder load-tipp.de*



> Meine Frage wäre nun in wie fern mich das Unternehmen für die Falschangabe meiner persönlichen Daten belangen kann


Garnicht ! Bei scheinbar kostenlosen Angeboten "Preisverschleierung" kann man soviele falsche Daten abgeben wie man will.Es ist keinesfalls Betrug und Eingehungsbetrug erst Recht nicht


----------



## Teleton (24 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Nett, erst die Preise verstecken und dann "Zechpreller" rufen.

Eingehungsbetrug setzt "Zechprellervorsatz" voraus, wo soll der herkommen wenn ich gar nicht weiss, dass es Zeche kostet?


----------



## Delphinchen (24 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich hab das letzte Schreiben einem befreundeten Anwalt gezeigt (Androhung des Mahnbescheids). Er sagt immernoch auf keinen fall zahlen. Sollte allerdings der Mahnbescheid kommen - sofort Widerspruch einlegen.
Das nur als kleine Info für alle bei denen der mahnbescheid kommt.

LG


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Delphinchen schrieb:


> ...auf keinen fall zahlen. Sollte allerdings der Mahnbescheid kommen - sofort Widerspruch einlegen.
> Das nur als kleine Info für alle bei denen der mahnbescheid kommt.


Das predigen wir hier nun schon seit Jahren. Die Crux an der Sache ist es, dass die Mahnungsempfänger durch stetig schärfer formulierte Schreiben eingeschüchtert und zur letztlich zur Zahlung bewegt werden sollen. Mahnbescheide aber gibt es nahezu nie!


----------



## cool-gang (24 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

so, willmeinen post von der 3. und 15. seite mal weiterführen!
aus den fünf mails sind jetzt schon sechsmails geworden und zwar folgende:

1.) 19.05.09 - 11:14 uhr -> zugangsdaten, 
2.) 03.06.09 - 00:00 uhr -> rechnung, 96 euro, 15 Tage verstrichen,
3.) 10.06.09 - 00:00 uhr -> mahnung, 110 euro, androhung inkassounternehmen, 7 Tage verstrichen,
4.) 09.07.09 - 11:18 uhr -> androhung inkassounternehmen und androhung 

 strafanzeige wegen betruges (eingehungsbetrug), 29 Tage verstrichen,
 5.) 06.08.09 - 14:06 uhr -> letztmalige zahlungsaufforderung, sonst androhung übergabe an ein inkassounternehmen und androhung 

 strafanzeige wegen betruges (eingehungsbetrug), 28 Tage verstrichen und
*6.) 23.09.09 - 11:59 uhr -> selbes blahblahblah wie unter 5.), 48  Tage verstrichen.*


mal weiterhin abwarten. werde wie schon angekündigt diese auflistung mal für alle anderen "geschädigten" fortführen. habe jetzt mal die fristen (=tage) zwischen den einzelnen schreiben dazugeschrieben.
dann können ihr das mal mit euren schreiben (datum bzw. zeit zw. den einzelnen mails) vergleichen und wisst dann, wann was kommt (und hoffentl. auch nach der wievielten mail schluß ist!!!)...

hoffe das ist so in eurem sinn!:-D:-D:-D


viele grüße

coolie
(der schon ganz ungeduldig auf mail #7 wartet...)


----------



## Schnee (25 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Danke für die Information,

kann es sein, dass die von dir nur die e-mail-Adresse und keine Wohnungsadresse haben? Das dürfte die Erklärung sein, dass die noch kein Inkasso-Unternehmen eingeschaltet haben. 

Viele Grüße

Schnee


----------



## sascha (25 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> kann es sein, dass die von dir nur die e-mail-Adresse und keine Wohnungsadresse haben? Das dürfte die Erklärung sein, dass die noch kein Inkasso-Unternehmen eingeschaltet haben.



Und was soll passieren, _wenn _die Inkasso-Unternehmen eingeschaltet haben? Schwarze Männer mit Hüten und Pumpguns vor der Tür? :scherzkeks:

Ums nochmal klar und deutlich zu sagen: Ein Inkasso-Unternehmen hat exakt die gleichen Rechte wie ich oder du oder dein Nachbar. Keinen Deut mehr, keinen weniger. Also: Wer Angst vor Inkassofirmen hat, ist schlichtweg selbst schuld.


----------



## cool-gang (26 September 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Schnee schrieb:


> Danke für die Information,
> 
> kann es sein, dass die von dir nur die e-mail-Adresse und keine Wohnungsadresse haben? Das dürfte die Erklärung sein, dass die noch kein Inkasso-Unternehmen eingeschaltet haben.
> 
> ...



stimmt - aber die drohen schon seit der mail wg. eingehungsbetrug mit strafanzeige und inkassounternehmen. habe extra eine emailadresse mit der ich mich bei allem möglichen anmelde wie z.b. programmregistrierungen, boards etc. alleine damit meine richtige(n) emailaddys nicht zugespamt werden.


cu

coolie


----------



## Puschel20 (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallo ...

ich hatte bereits schon mehrere mahnungen von medifinanz bekommen. habe auch nicht bezahlt.
jetzt habe ich wieder eine mahnung bekommen mit 150 euro und es steht halt noch drinne, dass es ne ankündigung des gerichtlichen mahnbescheides ist... !!!
jetzt bin ich son bisschen verunsichert. und weiß nicht recht was ich machen soll. hatte jemand von euch auch schon mal so einen brief bekommen???

lg puschel20


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Gab es schon die Ankündigung der Ankündigung der Ankündigung ... ?

So geht das weiter: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Haaaaaalt, immer schön der Reihe nach.
Zuerst kommt mal die *Vor*ankündigung der Ankündigung.
Dann die Ankündigung der endgültigen Ankündigung.
Dann die Ankündigung der endgültigen anwaltlichen Ankündigung.
Dann die ... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Haaaaaalt, immer schön der Reihe nach.
> Zuerst kommt mal die *Vor*ankündigung der Ankündigung.
> Dann die Ankündigung der endgültigen Ankündigung.
> Dann die Ankündigung der endgüligen anwaltlichen Ankündigung.
> Dann die ... :scherzkeks:


Und dann die Mitteilung, dass man jetzt die Angelegenheit an die MediaFinanz-AG-interne "Prozessabteilung, Leiter Herr N.W." übergibt.
Dann gehts ans päpstliche Femegericht nach Rom, weiter ans päpstliche Bannfluch-Tribunal usw. usw.....:-D

Und irgendwann, wenn man nicht so verunsichert wird, dass man mit den Typen eine "Brieffreundschaft" aufbaut, herrscht dann himmlische Ruhe.....


----------



## Puschel20 (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hi 

ich bins noch mal ... also auf den Briefen die ich zuvor bekommen habe, steht das nach Ablauf der Frist ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ohne Vorankündigung eingeleitet wird. Hat jemand von euch sowas jetzt schon mal bekommen? Bitte helft mir. !!! 

Danke schonmal .... Lg Puschel20


----------



## allizom (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,
habe letztes Schreiben von mediafinaz am 17.08.2009 mit ANKÜNDIGUNG des gerichtlichen MAHNBESCHEIDS über 150 Euro erhalten.:razz:
Seit über *8 Wochen* habe ich weder einen *Brief von mediafinaz* noch einen *gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid* erhalten.
Also auf *keinen Fall bezahlen* und *abwarten* bis der *gerichtliche Mahnbescheid* kommt, falls er kommt.

LG
allizom


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Puschel20 schrieb:


> ... ohne Vorankündigung ...


Die Vorankündigung der Nichtankündigung. Herrlicher Schwachsinn.


----------



## Puschel20 (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

danke allizom ... jetzt bin ich erstmal beruhigt. Hoffentlich bekomme ich auch keinen Brief mehr. 

mfg Puschel20


----------



## joshi63 (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo habe mit großem Interesse die Berichte über load-tipp gelesen !

Unsere Tochter ist 11 Jahre Alt und hat dort auch ein Abo abgeschlossen.

Habe schon die zweite Mahnung erhalten alles in allem beläuft sich die 

Forderung auf 147 Euro !


----------



## Timmy39 (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo !
Habe mich hier gerade neu angemeldet!
Auch mir liegt mittlerweile ein Schreiben von mediafinanz vor, in dem ich 147Euro bezahlen soll, da ich mich bei load-tipp.de angemeldet habe. Wie soll ich mich verhalten?
Einspruch einlegen?
Ignorieren?
Oder Strafanzeige stellen?

Bezahlen will ich diese Abzocke auf gar keinen Fall!

Bitte gebt mir Tips!

Gruß Timmy


----------



## cool-gang (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Timmy39 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> ... Bitte gebt mir Tips!
> 
> Gruß Timmy



Mach´s wie ich: archiviere die Mails und stelle die Daten hier rein (s. hier im Thread Seite 20 ganz oben), dann kann jeder nachverfolgen wann in etwa seine nächste "Was-weiß-ich-für-eine-Androhung-Mail" kommt.

Aber AUF KEINEN FALL irgendetwas zahlen oder Dich bei denen melden.
Irgendwann verläuft alles im Sande...


lg

coolie


----------



## snowbell81 (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,
  leider bin ich auch auf diese Load-Tipp Seite reingefallen. Habe etwas gesucht und bin auf diese Seite mit dem Hinweis kostenlos weitergeleitet worden. Habe mich dann dort angemeldet ohne vorher darüber nachzudenken und habe auch keinerlei Kostenhinweise gesehen. Habe dann die Zugangsdaten per Mail erhalten und mich eingeloggt, dann habe ich gesehen das das was ich suchte dort wohl gar nicht gibt und bin wieder raus danach bin ich auch nicht mehr da rein.
  Dann nach ein zwei bis drei Wochen (zwischenzeitlich ging unser PC kaputt und ich hatte ne Zeit lang keinen) bin ich in mein Email Postfach und fand eine Rechnung und eine Mahnung von denen und war erstmal schockiert. Hab damals leider Euer Forum noch nicht gekannt und habe denen eine Mail geschrieben das ich mich damals dort angemeldet habe da es keinerlei sichtbare Hinweise gab das es was kostet usw. und das ich aber keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen habe und sie meinen Account bitte sofort löschen sollen und das das ganze ein Missverständnis sei. Daraufhin bekam ich eine Mail das sie meine Kündigung annehmen zum 27.07.2011. Also nach zwei Jahren. Also ich mich daraufhin ins Netz gestürzt und Eure Seite gefunden. Danach habe ich abgewartet mich nicht mehr bei denen gemeldet und auch nicht gezahlt. Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere Mails und auch Briefe von denen sowie von Mediafinanz bekommen:
  Also,
am 27.07.2009 um 23:05 Uhr bekam ich die Zugangsdaten zum anmelden

am 11.08.2009 um 0:00 Uhr die Rechnung per Mail über 96,00 Euro (Zahlungsfrist 7 Tage)

am 18.08.2009 um 0:01 Uhr die Mahnung per Mail über 110,00 Euro (Zahlungsfrist 7 Tage) am gleichen Tag habe ich denen per Mail geantwortet nachdem ich wieder meine E-Mails lesen konnte (hätte ich wohl besser nicht machen sollen)

am 19.08.2009 bekam ich die Bestätigung per Mail das sie mein Account zum 27.07.2011 löschen.

am 27.08.2009 bekam ich einen Brief von service&payment „Letzte Mahnung“ über 110,00 Euro (Zahlungsfrist 7 Tage)

am 25.09.2009 kam ein Brief von Mediafinanz über 147,00 Euro (Zahlungsfrist bis 5.10.2009) in dem Brief stand ich hätte auf Mahnungen von „S&P“ nicht reagiert zuletzt am 18.08.2009 dabei bekam ich ja am 27.08.2009 die letzte von denen

am 07.10.2009 bekam ich eine Mail von Mediafinanz über 147,00 Euro (Zahlungsfrist 4 Tage)

dann heute also am 15.10.2009 wieder einen Brief von Mediafinanz über 150,00 Euro (Zahlungsfrist bis 18.10.2009, das ist ein Sonntag!) Da stand jetzt es sei die letztmalige Aufforderung.
  Bis jetzt habe ich ja schön brav abgewartet, da ich es auch eigentlich nicht einsehe, denen soviel Geld zu zahlen für etwas wo ich dachte es sei kostenlos und ich es auch nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Aber so langsam mache ich mir echt Gedanken.
  Ich lese ja schon länger hier mit und bis jetzt hat noch keiner von Euch geschrieben ob nach den ganzen Mahnungen von Mediafinanz usw noch was kam, also was vom Gericht oder Mahnbescheid.
Meint Ihr der kommt? Oder hat irgendeiner schon einen bekommen und es hier nicht gesagt.
Wäre wirklich um jede Hilfe dankbar. Habe nämlich keine Lust auf Gerichtskosten usw. Denn da wäre es am Ende echt billiger einfach das2-Jahres-Abo zu zahlen, was ich natürlich nicht möchte.
  Also wäre schön wenn Ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps und Hilfe geben könntet.
  LG
snowbell81


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Kasperletheater. So geht das:
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.

Mahnbescheide sind in dieser Sache (soweit ich den Überblick habe) bisher nicht bekannt geworden. Und wenn - auch kein Beinbruch. 
Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheide kosten den Abzocker Gerichtsgebühr.
Wenn Du dem Mahnbescheid innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprichst, hat er die Gebühr vorgestreckt, aber immer noch kein Geld von Dir.
Dann kann er entweder weiter Mahnbriefe schicken (na und?), oder er kann klagen. Wird aber schwierig für ihn - angesichts der wackligen Rechtslage.


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Da Mahnbescheide von dieser Sorte Anbietern bisher kaum in freier Wildbahn gesichtet wurden, kann man Dir als einzigen Tipp auf den Weg geben, sich ein dickeres Fall anzuschaffen und nicht jeden Mahndrohmüll zu glauben, welcher per Post oder Mail eintrifft.

Die leben von Leuten wie Dir, die überlegen, ob Bezahlen nicht doch vielleicht die bessere Lösung ist :wall:.


----------



## snowbell81 (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Echt toll das es dieses Forum gibt wo man sich austauschen und gegenseitig Mut machen kann es durchzuhalten.
Finde es auch super das Ihr so genau wisst was zu tun ist und wie man sich verhalten soll. Ist das aus Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen oder wisst Ihr das aus beruflichen Gründen oder so?? Naja egal trotzdem vielen Dank.
Also werde ich weiter abwarten und hoffen das es irgendwann aufhört. Hoffe das es bald ist.

LG
snowbell81


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

4 Jahre intensive Beobachtung der Nutzlos-Branche reichen.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> 4 Jahre intensive Beobachtung der Nutzlos-Branche reichen.


Im Grunde würde hier ein einziger Thread für das Gebiet Nutzlosbranche ( Pseudokostenlosangebote) 
 reichen. Die Unterschiede bei den verschiedenen Nutzlosbranchenanbieter sind marginal. 
Daher sind auch die Ratschläge immer dieselben.


----------



## snowbell81 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

habe heute gesehen dass ich am 22.10. eine weitere E-Mail von Mediafinanz bekommen habe. Da steht drin das sich die Kosten mittlerweile auf 150,00 Euro beziehen und ich innerhalb von 3 Tagen bezahlen soll, ansonsten wieder das selbe wie sonst das sie danach abgeben werden und gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten das dann erhebliche Mehrkosten auf mich zukommen und wegen Schufa usw.
Also glaube die wechseln sich zwischen Briefen und E-Mails dauernd ab.
Wann hört das nur endlich auf?
Gibt es jemanden unter Euch der sich vor dem 27.07.2009 dort angemeldet hat und der eventuell schon alle Schreiben usw bekommen hat und bei dem jetzt nichts mehr kommt??
Wäre ich bloß nie auf dieser dummen Seite gelandet.
Hoffe wirklich das es bald aufhört und ich keinen Mahnbescheid bekomme.

LG
snowbell81


----------



## webwatcher (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Hoffe wirklich das es bald aufhört


Für Emailmahndrohmüll sind  Spamfilter zuständig.


snowbell81 schrieb:


> und ich keinen Mahnbescheid bekomme.


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist wesentlich wahrscheinlicher.
Selbst wenn dieser extrem unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten sollte,  na und?
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Delphinchen (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Die letzten beiden Schreiben kamen im September  Beides Ankündigungen zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid - beide mit Zahlungsfristen von 2-5 Tagen 
Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört.
Macht das eine seriöse, glaubwürdige Firma  wohl eher nicht.

Also Köpfe hoch...UND NICHT ZAHLEN  

Einen wunderschönen Tag Euch allen


----------



## chemieb (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden unter Euch der sich vor dem 27.07.2009 dort angemeldet hat und der eventuell schon alle Schreiben usw bekommen hat und bei dem jetzt nichts mehr kommt??


 
Hey snowbell81

also ich habe mich Ende Mai bei Load-Tipp angemeldet und habe den letzten Brief von Mediafinaz am 01.09. bekommen und seitdem nichts mehr von dennen gehört. Also schön zurück lehnen und Tee trinken.


----------



## Teleton (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> Wann hört das nur endlich auf?


Hi Snowbell, 
Du must lernen , dass es völlig egal ist , ob und wieviele weitere Mahnschreiben eintrudeln.
Ist halt wie mit dem Regenwetter:



			
				Kinderlied schrieb:
			
		

> Es regnet, es regnet, es regnet seinen Lauf.
> Lass regnen, was es regnen will,
> lass allem seinen Lauf.
> Und wenn's genug geregnet hat,
> dann hört' auch wieder auf.


----------



## snowbell81 (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Ihr,

danke für die ganzen lieben antworten. Bin jetzt etwas beruhigter.
Ist echt schön zu lesen wie es bei anderen so verläuft und das es ja eigentlich bei allen das selbe ist. Und zum Mahnbescheid scheint es ja noch bei keinem gekommen zu sein.
Werde also einfach abwarten und hoffen das auch bei mir bald funkstille herscht in dieser Sache.
Und natürlich werde ich weiterhin verfolgen was Ihr hier so schreibt und mich damit drauf vorbereiten wann und was als nächstes kommen wird.

Liebe Grüsse
snowbell81


----------



## Teleton (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> Und natürlich werde ich weiterhin verfolgen was Ihr hier so schreibt und mich damit drauf vorbereiten wann und was als nächstes kommen wird.


Das hatte Dir Antiscammer schon oben geschrieben. Es kommt ne Mahnung und noch eine und noch...Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## snowbell81 (2 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

eigentlich dachte ich Mediafinanz schreibt nur E-Mails und Briefe usw. Aber heute habe ich einen Anruf von denen bekommen. 
Die Dame am Telefon (war eigentlich ziemlich nett, also nicht schroff oder so) hat mir gesagt das sie mir noch bis Ende der Woche Zeit geben würden und ich mich melden soll wenn ich doch zahlen möchte ansonsten würden sie das ganze an das zuständige Amtsgericht weiterleiten.
Habe ihr erklärt das ich nicht bereit bin Geld für diese Abzocke von Load Tipp zu zahlen und das ich mich zwar dort angemeldet habe aber damals die Kosten nicht angezeigt wurden und ich auf diese Seite weitergeleitet wurde mit dem Hinweis kostenlos downloaden. Und nachdem ich gesehen habe das die das was ich gesucht habe gar nicht hatten habe ich mich da auch nie wieder angemeldet usw.
Finde das schon heftig das die sich sogar telefonisch melden. Dachte es kommen noch paar Briefe und damit hat es sich dann.
Haben die bei einem von Euch auch schon angerufen?? Bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher keine Telefonnummer angegeben zu haben, aber die kann man sich ja im Telefonbuch suchen.
Also ich denke das ich weiterhin nicht zahlen werde und hoffe das sie es nicht ans Gericht weiterleiten werden. Aber nach diesem Anruf ist mir schon etwas mulmig zumute.
Was sind da Eure Erfahrungen? Hattet Ihr auch schon telefonisch mit denen zu tun?

LG
snowbell81


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Offenbar will MediaFinanz noch vor Weihnachten Kohle für ihre Nutzlos-Mandanten eintreiben und versucht dies jetzt auch telefonisch. Jedenfalls berichten z.Zt. etliche Betroffene darüber.

Aber wenn man der "Dame" dann kurz und bündig erklärt, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist und daher nicht gezahlt wird, kommt die Antwort, dass man das dem Mandanten ausrichten wolle.

Die Drohung mit der "Weiterleitung ans Gericht"  :-D  ist jedoch neu.

Dann soll sie doch bitte sehr diese Drohung endlich mal wahrmachen. Darauf könnt ihr aber sehr, sehr lange warten!


----------



## snowbell81 (2 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Nicko1998,

danke für Deine Antwort. 
Dann scheine ich ja keine Ausnahme zu sein mit der Mahnung durch Telefonanruf. Habe aber noch gar nicht darüber gelesen hier und dachte ich frag mal nach.
Ja habe der Dame am Telefon auch erklärt das man die Kosten bei der Anmeldung nicht sehen konnte und das das voll die Abzocke sei und ich es nicht einsehe sowas zu bezahlen. (hatte ja im Nachhinein, also nach den ersten Rechnungen dann nochmal geschaut und auch nur durch dieses Forum gesehen das es sich um einen schwarzen Hintergrund und um dunkelblaue kleine Schrift gehandelt hat.)
Die Dame am Telefon der ich das mit der Aufmachung der Seite usw erzählt habe meinte aber es würde alles gleich auf der ersten Seite stehen und die Forderung sei berechtigt. 
Ich meine ich gebe ja zu dass ich mich angemeldet habe aber im Glauben das es kostenlos ist, ich habe es echt nicht lesen können oder sollte es wirklich in dieser dunklen kleinen Schrift da gestanden haben habe ich es nicht regestriert und sowas ist ja wohl auch so wie ich es überall nachgelesen habe nicht rechtens, da man Kostenhinweise immer groß genug und leserlich schreiben sollte bzw. muss.
Naja wie dem auch sei, habe ja jetzt noch bis Ende der Woche Zeit um mich zu entscheiden zahlen oder nicht zahlen und dank der vielen netten Einträge hier scheint letzteres eher der Fall zu sein.
Hoffe ich werde das ganze nicht doch irgendwann bereuen und auf Horror-Kosten sitzen bleiben. (Ja ich weiß wird wahrscheinlich nicht passieren bin da aber schon ein bisschen ängstlich in der Sache, hatte sowas noch nie)

LG
snowbell81


----------



## webwatcher (2 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> und auf Horror-Kosten sitzen bleiben.


Bisher ist noch nie jemand auf Horrorkosten sitzen geblieben.


----------



## snowbell81 (2 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Bisher ist noch nie jemand auf Horrorkosten sitzen geblieben.




Ja aber ein gewisser Grad an Angst in dieser Sache ist doch sicherlich verständlich. Durch den Anruf von denen heute bin ich noch mehr verunsichert. Bisher war ich eigentlich ganz ruhig und dachte ok paar mails und briefe. Aber die Frau da am Telefon scheint es ernst gemeint zu haben mit dem Amtsgericht usw. Obwohl sie mir ja nicht richtig gedroht hat war eigentlich recht nett und verständnisvoll in gewisser Hinsicht. Hat halt gemeint ich müsste es selber wissen ob ich zahle oder auf Gericht warten will. (So ungefähr, genauer wortlaut weiß ich nicht mehr)

Ach man warum bin ich nur darauf reingefallen auf diese blöde Seite. :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (2 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Obwohl sie mir ja nicht richtig gedroht hat war eigentlich recht nett und verständnisvoll in gewisser Hinsicht. Hat halt gemeint ich müsste es selber wissen ob ich zahle oder auf Gericht warten will. (So ungefähr, genauer wortlaut weiß ich nicht mehr)


Zuckerbrot und Peitsche. Wer durchsetzbare Forderungen hat, hampelt nicht so rum.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Hat halt gemeint ich müsste es selber wissen ob ich zahle oder auf Gericht warten will.


Das ist "nutzlosbranchig" und heisst übersetzt: "Vielleicht kriegen wir sie durch Anrufe weich und sie zahlt endlich. Ansonsten müssen wir den Betrag wohl in den Wind schießen"   Das wurde in den letzten Wochen von etlichen Inkassobutze praktiziert, z.T. auch erfolgreich!

Und aufs Gericht warten kannst du wohl bis zum jüngsten Tag!


----------



## dvill (4 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Zuckerbrot und Peitsche.


Und ein "Gewinnspiel" beim Abgreifen der Daten für "Neukunden".


----------



## Kerber (16 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo.
mir ist es mit load tipp.de genauso ergangen und ich kann Ihnen nur empfehlen nichts zu bezahlen oder noch besser einen Anwalt einschalten!
Nachdem ich sogar eine Mahnung von einem angeschlossenen Inkassobüro bekommen habe, habe ich alles meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben. Bereits
der erste Brief von meinem Anwalt hat ausgereicht, das ich für immer Ruhe von diesen Abzockern habe. 
Die Anwaltskosten (€ 80.-) wahren es allemal wert diese "Geldabsauger" für
immer los zu werden.
lg, Kerber


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Kerber schrieb:


> habe ich alles meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben. Bereits
> der erste Brief von meinem Anwalt hat ausgereicht, das ich für immer Ruhe von diesen Abzockern habe.
> Die Anwaltskosten (€ 80.-) wahren es allemal wert diese "Geldabsauger" für
> immer los zu werden.


Spamfilter und  grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne sind preiswerter und umweltfreundlicher. 
Wer unbedingt mit teuren  Kanonen auf Spatzen, die  eh früher oder später von allein aufhören 
zu zwitschern,  schiessen will, soll es tun. Empfohlen wird es hier nicht.


----------



## Kerber (16 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Solange die Hoffnung besteht, etwas von Ihnen zu bekommen, wird load tipp
mit Anhang es natürlich weiterversuchen. Es gilt wie immer, *NICHTS BEZAHLEN!!!!!* 

lg, Kerber


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Kerber schrieb:


> Solange die Hoffnung besteht, etwas von Ihnen zu bekommen, wird load tipp
> mit Anhang es natürlich weiterversuchen.


Na und. Nerviger als das Gekläff von Nachbars Hund ist es auch nicht.


----------



## snowbell81 (17 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

habe ja Anfang November einen Anruf von Mediafinanz bekommen und die Dame hatte ja gemeint ich könnte mich bis Ende der Woche entscheiden ob ich nicht doch zahlen möchte ansonsten würden sie es ja an Gericht weiterleiten usw. Habe natürlich nicht bezahlt und bis jetzt hat sich keiner mehr gemeldet, weder Mail noch Telefon noch Post. 
Also hoffe mal das es so bleibt weil laut der Dame am Telefon wäre ja dann jetzt als nächstes der Mahnbescheid dran und der kommt ja so wie ich gelesen habe so gut wie nie.
Vielleicht ist ja jetzt endlich Ruhe.
Also einen Anwalt oder so hab ich auch nicht genommen das ist mir echt zu blöd und zu teuer. Und hoffe natürlich das ich den auch nicht doch noch brauchen werde.

Also immer gut durchhalten.

LG
snowbell81


----------



## Antiscammer (17 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Also einen Anwalt oder so hab ich auch nicht genommen das ist mir echt zu blöd und zu teuer. Und hoffe natürlich das ich den auch nicht doch noch brauchen werde.



Bevor Du den Anwalt wirklich brauchst, hat der Osterhase Junge gekriegt.


----------



## Trucker069 (21 November 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Sonic24,
aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur den Tip geben:
Erstatte gegen die Firma Strafanzeige.
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem,habe dort angerufen und wurde ausgelacht,habe dann einen Brief geschrieben in dem ich die Firma aufforderte die Forderung zurück zu ziehen,das taten Sie nicht,also habe ich die Firma Angezeigt.
Seit mitte September habe ich nichts mehr von der Firma Load Tipp gehört.


----------



## jenny.barlu (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

hallo ihr lieben,

erstmal ein ganz dickes lob für eure tolle seite.

dann komme ich doch gleich mal zur sache!!

ich habe auch ein 2 jahres abo bei load tipp zu laufen und habe bereits die erste rechnung überwiesen.die mails von denen habe ich natürlich nicht ignoriert und bin voll auf deren abzocke drauf reingefallen.

ich habe noch keine kündigung eingereicht und wollte fragen,ob das notwendig ist,denn ich werde die zweite rechnung nicht überweisen,nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe!?

bitte um antwort,ganz liebe grüsse jenny..


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



jenny.barlu schrieb:


> ich habe auch ein 2 jahres abo bei load tipp zu laufen und habe bereits die erste rechnung überwiesen.



>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## jenny.barlu (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

also,wenn ich jetzt richtig gelesen habe.. brauche ich die zweite rechnung bei loadtipp nicht begleich (diese steht erst nächstes jahr an)??

und was ist mit der kündigung?haben denn alle anderen eine kündigung eingereicht.. auch die,die nicht auf die mails und mahnungen von load tipp reagiert haben?!

danke und liebe grüsse!


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Es gibt keinen Grund, einen nicht vorhandenen Vertrag zu kündigen.

Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund, mit Abzockern irgendwelche Brieffreundschaften anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## webwatcher (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



jenny.barlu schrieb:


> und was ist mit der kündigung?


Niemand  kündigt einen  nicht existierenden Vertrag.

Lies  dir  das hier durch, wie man, wenn überhaupt, reagieren sollet: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

PS: @ antiscammer: du warst  sieben  Sekunden schneller


----------



## Der Pate (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

JO erstmal ein frohes neues jahr allerseits.

FOLGENDES PROBLEM HÄTT ICH GERNE!!! 

Also meine Freundin hat heute wiedermal einen Brief erhalten von diesen Service & Payment - Media Finanz - Load-tipp.de Fritzen, wobei ich solchen leuten nur zu gerne deren Kopf gegen die Wand klatschen würde   :wall:

In diesem Brief steht Ankündigung eines Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids und da stell ich mir doch die frage wie das eigentlich zustande kommen kann, da ich schon beim ersten brief überlegt hatte, das meine Freundin erst seit 1 Woche zum Allerersten mal eine eigene E-mail adresse hat!!!!!!!

Ich hatte da mal rumgeschnüffelt bei load tipp de und sah das ein abo nur zustande kommt wenn man seine E-mail adresse raus gibt.........

So einen Brief kann ich doch gleich als Fussmatte benutzen oder???


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Bei der Andeutung der Ankündigung der Erwägung der Möglichkeit weiteren Schwachsinns ist noch viel Luft.


----------



## chris-hilfe (5 Januar 2010)

*Hilfe!!!*

Hallo liebe Member,

habe mich heute hier angemeldet, um vielleicht von euch einige Ratschläge zu bekommen.

Zum Problem: Meine Mutter hat heute Post von der Polizei bekommen, als Beschuldigte. Straftat ist Betrug der payment service GmbH. Sie hat bei der Polizei angerufen und folgendes wurde ihr gesagt: Jemand hat sich unter falschem Namen im Juli 2009 bei load-tipp.de angemeldet. Die Person, welche dann Rechnungen von load-tipp bekommen hat, meinte es nicht gewesen zu sein und hat die Polizei eingeschaltet. Diese hat dann über die IP-Adresse ermittelt, dass die Anmeldung über den Rechner meiner Mutter stattgefunden haben soll.

Meine Mutter hat sich dort nicht angemeldet. Sie hat keine Ahnung vom Internet und schon gar nicht die Ahnung irgendwo sich anzumelden unter falschem Namen! Was nun machen?

Der Polizist meinte den Router auslesen zu lassen um festzustellen ob die Anmeldung wirklich von uns kam. Was haltet ihr davon? 

Bitte, bitte brauche tips. Load-tip will übrigens 500 Euro!

Grüße

Chris-hilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



chris-hilfe schrieb:


> Die Person, welche dann Rechnungen von load-tipp bekommen hat, meinte es nicht gewesen zu sein und hat die Polizei eingeschaltet. Diese hat dann über die IP-Adresse ermittelt, dass die Anmeldung über den Rechner meiner Mutter stattgefunden haben soll.


Sorry aber das halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich, was du da erzählst 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Ihr Provider darf Privatpersonen oder Unternehmen aber nicht einfach so mitteilen, wer wann mit welcher IP-Adresse gesurft ist. Diese Daten darf er nur dann herausgeben, wenn es einen Gerichtsbeschluss gibt. Und diesen Beschluss wiederum gibt es erst, wenn eine Staatsanwaltschaft den Richter überzeugt hat, dass man diese Daten haben muss, um eine schwere Straftat aufzuklären.


----------



## chris-hilfe (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Was ist daran unwahrscheinlich? Die Polizei hat die Daten von der Telekom angefordert. Die bekommen diese doch. So hat der zuständige Polizist es meiner Mutter erzählt.

Der Polizei geht es primär nicht um die Forderung von load-tipp, sondern um den Tatbestand des Betrugs, also der falschen Dateneingabe.


Grüße 

Chris


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Dann  hat der Polizist keine Ahnung von  Nutzlosabzocke, seine Kompetenzen maßlos überschritten 
und  die Telekom rechtswidrig Daten herausgegeben.

Könnte man gut öffentlich ausschlachten. Ob dann  Load-tipp noch immer die Anzeige 
aufrecht erhält, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Deine Mutter soll gegenüber der Polizei den Mund halten. Es gibt keinen Grund sich vor einer Akteneinsichtnahme einzulassen. Es ist sinnvoll schnellstens einen Anwalt zu beauftragen.


----------



## chris-hilfe (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ok, danke dir erst mal,

ich werd meine Mutter bei der Vorladung auf jeden Fall begleiten.

Ja, der Polizist hat load-tipp auch auf der Vorladung falsch geschrieben... (das lass ich mal so stehen )!

Grüße

Chriss


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Könnte man gut öffentlich ausschlachten.


Wäre nicht unrecht, da das täglicher Tobak in deutschen Amtsstuben ist.



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...Load-tipp noch immer die Anzeige
> aufrecht erhält...


Nicht der Anbieter hatte angezeigt sondern der geschädigte Rechungsempfänger, s. o.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nicht der Anbieter hatte angezeigt sondern der geschädigte Rechungsempfänger, s. o.


Wieso geschädigt? War er so dämlich zu bezahlen? Sonst ist er nicht geschädigt sondern nur belästigt und  das ist soweit mir bekannt, kein Grund für Betrugsanzeigen und Strafverfolgung wie es ja von den deutschen Staatsanwaltschaften bei der Ablehnung von abertausenden Anzeigen vorexerziert wird.


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



chris-hilfe schrieb:


> Ok, danke dir erst mal,
> 
> ich werd meine Mutter bei der Vorladung auf jeden Fall begleiten.
> 
> ...


Nein, Ihr sollt *vorher* Akteneinsicht nehmen lassen. Niemand braucht als Beschuldigter zu Vorladungen zu erscheinen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wieso geschädigt?


§ 269 StGB sieht auch das Versuchsstadium vor (ohne Finanzverfügung - sonst Vollendung!) Und natürlich ist dann jemand geschädigt, wenn ein anderer dessen Daten bei Verträgen (ob zivil gültig oder nicht ist egal) einträgt. Die zivile Schiene bleibt im Strafrecht nahezu gänzlich außer Acht.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Muß ja ein ganz eifriger  Polizeibeamter sein. Gibt es viele davon?  Kann man die  nicht zur Schulung von offensichtlich weniger engagierten und wissenden Sta einsetzen?

Die Polizei als Hilfsorgan der Staatsanwaltschaft...
http://www.datenbanken.justiz.nrw.de/pls/jmi/jvv_proc_ausgaben?v_gld_id=2198&nr=4700


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

OT, siehe PN.


----------



## Hüggelwurm (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich bin im Juli 2009 leider auch über einen Link auf die Seite von load-tipp gelandet. Die Prozedur mit Rechnung nach Ablauf der 14-Tage-Frist, Mahnung, Androhung..., Mahnschreiben vom Inkasso mediafinanz habe ich schon letztes Jahr hinter mich gebracht - sehr, sehr nervig !!

Ich habe dann aus diesem Forum dankenswerter Weise etwas innere Ruhe und auch Hilfe schöpfen können. So habe ich ein Formschreiben per Fax an "service & payment" geschickt, indem ich die fehlende Rechtsgrundlage betont und Zahlungen ausgeschlossen habe. Nach einem Beratungsgespräch bei der Verbraucherberatung habe ich mich ruhig verhalten und ich dachte schon, das wär's ...

Am vergangenen Montag kam der erste Anruf, am Dienstag (12.01.2020) der zweite Anruf von mediafinanz (abends um 19.00), in dem eine freundliche Dame die Begleichung der Schuld angeboten hat, sonst werde die Angelegenheit den gerichtlichen Weg gehen. Ich habe noch einmal kurz meine Meinung dargelegt und dann an mediafinanz ein Fax geschickt, in dem ich - so hoffte ich - letztmalig die fehlende Rechtsgrundlage betont habe, mein Schreiben an load-tipp beigelegt habe und empfohlen habe, dass mediafinanz ihrem Auftraggeber über meine Haltung unterrichten solle.
Heute erreicht mich ein Schreiben datiert 12.01. (d.h. das Schreiben war schon erstellt, bevor der Anruf kam):

*Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides
... 161,60 EUR*

Mit Hinweis auf Vollstreckung, Pfändung, Gerichtskosten, ...

Wer ist in diesem Verfahren schon so weit oder weiter und kann mir Tipps geben?

Ich bin gerade mal wieder etwas nervlich angespannt und habe weiß Gott keine Lust auf dieses Theater !!

Danke für Eure Hilfe !


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Denk doch mal logisch nach.

Wie seriös ist dieses Vorgehen?
Ein seriöses Unternehmen, welches Leistung gegen Geld anbietet, würde niemals über ein halbes Jahr so ein lächerliches Gezackere abziehen.

Das normale Vorgehen wäre: 2 Mahnungen, dann sofort Mahnbescheid.

Das, was Du da gerade erlebst, ist aber das übliche Mahn-Kasperletheater eines typischen Nutzlos-Abzockers.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Wer so ein Kasperletheater abzieht, glaubt doch selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung. Der wird Dir auch keinen Mahnbescheid schicken - sonst hätte er das längst getan, und würde nicht noch 5 letzte, dann 8 allerletzte und  7 allerallerletzte Androhungen des nun aber wirklich unmittelbar bevorstehenden Mahnbescheids rumpupsen.

Mehr wie heiße Luft wird da nicht kommen, auch wenn Du noch so drauf zu warten scheinst.


----------



## snowbell81 (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

habe gerade eben auch schon wieder einen Anruf von Mediafinanz bekommen. Diesmal war ein Typ dran der hat mir auch was von mittlerweile 161 Euro erzählt und gemeint ich solle mich jetzt schnellstens entscheiden da er die Akte am Montag schliessen müsste und dann ginge alles ans Gericht.
Habe ihm auch nochmal alles geschildert und das ich mich da zu unrecht behandelt fühle usw. wie schon letztes Jahr.
Wollten die das alles nicht schon im November oder wann der letzte Anruf war ans Gericht schicken. Ich weiß ja nicht, der Typ hat auch was von Ratenzahlung gesagt und er würde sich morgen nochmal melden und ich soll meine Entscheidung mitteilen.
Er meinte nur wenn ich nicht bei denen Zahlen will dann sollte ich mir am besten einen Anwalt nehmen.

Leider schreiben die anderen hier nicht so oft rein wie es bei Ihnen weitergegangen ist und so. Würde schon gern mal wissen ob Load-Tipp bei irgendwem schon mal durchgekommen ist mit seinen Forderungen oder ob jemand schon mal was von Gericht usw. bekommen hat.

Oh man, jetzt waren zwei Monate oder so Ruhe und ich dachte schon ich hätte es überstanden. Was mache ich nur? Bin so unsicher. Ich mein das ich mich angemeldet habe dort streite ich ja nicht ab aber da stand damals nichts von Kosten und wenn waren sie gut verschleiert.

LG
snowbell81


----------



## bernhard (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hat Dein Telefon keinen roten Knopf?


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Leider schreiben die anderen hier nicht so oft rein wie es bei Ihnen weitergegangen ist und so.


Doch.

Alle schreiben, was weiter passierte: *NICHTS.*


----------



## snowbell81 (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Doch klar hat es das! :-D Wollte mir halt trotzdem mal anhören was die so von sich geben.

Hab aber natürlich auch kein Bock das ich am Ende mit riesen Kosten da stehe. Wenn mir nur einer 100 % ig sagen könnte das ich da echt nichts zu befürchten habe schließlich habe ich ja auch Familie und Kids und echt kein Bock auf Gericht. Wer weiß wie die das machen die haben bestimmt Anwälte usw. und fahren mit Sachen auf wo die die Richter mit um den Finger wickeln oder wie auch immer.
Ja glaub ich bin da etwas hysterisch oder so. Aber es ist doch echt zum kotzen das ganze. Als hätte ich mich mit voller Absicht wo angemeldet das so teuer ist. Hätte ich nie gemacht, vielleicht hätte ich hellhörig werden sollen als ich meine Daten angeben musste, aber hab da gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.

Jetzt hab ich den Salat. 
Also ratet ihr mir weiter hart zu bleiben? Denke auch das ich nicht zahlen werde, hoffe nur das ich damit Recht habe.


----------



## bernhard (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Warum hört man sich den Müll freiwillig an, wenn man einen roten Knopf hat?

Unfassbar.


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich den Salat.


Hallo, aufwachen. Das ist Verarschung.

Hier im Forum bekommen Tausende so einen Müll, niemand musste bisher zahlen. Seit mehr als vier Jahren nicht.


----------



## snowbell81 (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Und wenn sie es nun auf die Schiene bringen von wegen sie haben ja die AGB´s akzeptiert und haben sich mit ihren Daten angemeldet und sich dann mit den Zugangsdaten eingeloggt also ist dadurch ein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen, kann ich dann immer noch sagen das die Kosten nicht deutlich zu sehen waren, komm ich dann damit durch? Ich meine das war ja auch so nur jetzt haben sie die Seite ja auch geändert und nun sieht man es etwas eher da es weißer hintergrund ist. Habe aber kein Foto damals von der Seite gemacht als diese schwarz war und mit dunkelblauer Schrift.

Ich glaube euch ja schon und bin auch nicht gewillt zu zahlen aber Angst habe ich trotzdem etwas.


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Wie kann man so verbohrt sein?

Das bekommen Millionen, von dem einen oder anderen "Anbieter". Und es passiert nix, seit vier Jahren.

Warum willst Du die Extrawurst sein?


----------



## Rebreak (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Was willst Du wem sagen? Die schreiben sich die Finger wund und Du ignorierst einfach alles. Die hören schon von sich aus auf.
Erst, was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, dann reagierst Du. Aber eher wird Johannes Heesters noch weitere hundert Jahre leben, ehe dieser Brief kommt.
Ansonsten: Hier einfach lesen, dann muß man nicht immer das gleiche fragen !


----------



## Don Pablo (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Und wenn sie es nun auf die Schiene bringen von wegen sie haben ja ...


Gehörst Du zu der Kategorie Mitmenschen, die gleich Geldbörse und Wertsachen rausrückt, nur weil dein Gegenüber ein mies gelauntes Gesicht macht und ein Räuber sein könnte?
Was sollen die auf welche Schiene bringen? Ein Räuber ruft nicht nach der Polizei, wenn Du dich weigerst deine Wertsachen an ihn auszuhändigen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

@ Snowbell81,

Mensch, hör auf zu zittern. Ich sehe buchstäblich, wie dein Monitor vor Angst wackelt.

Inzwischen hat auch unsere Justizministerin (die neue, denn die alte war zu bequem) zu den Abofallen ganz offiziell Stellung bezogen:


> 5. Was tun, wenn man in eine Kostenfalle geraten ist?
> 
> ** In jedem Fall gilt: Nicht zahlen!*


Quelle: BMJ | Kostenfallen im Internet

Vielleicht nimmt dir das etwas deine Unsicherheit! 

Lass dir sagen: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. Und MediaFinanz - die sind dafür bekannt, sehr viele "Mandanten" aus der Abzockbranche zu haben. Pecunia non olet!


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Und wenn sie es nun auf die Schiene bringen von wegen sie haben ja die AGB´s akzeptiert...



Klauseln in den AGB von der Marke:

§ 0815
April, April, das kosten aber monatlich ... €...​
gelten als überraschende Klausel gem. § 305c BGB und werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil. Die Kostenpflicht ist eine Hauptleistungspflicht, und hierüber muss transparent aufgeklärt werden - nicht nur in den AGB, sondern sofort erkennbar auf der Seite mit der Angebotsgestaltung.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> Und wenn sie es nun auf die Schiene bringen von wegen sie haben ja die AGB´s akzeptiert...


"*AGB`s*" können   nicht akzeptiert werden wegen exzessiver  Apostrophitis 
>> Apostrophitis ? Wikipedia


----------



## Schnee (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> Alle schreiben, was weiter passierte: *NICHTS.*



Hallo snowbell, ich kann dies quote nur bestätigen: Ich schreibe deshalb nichts mehr, weil nichts mehr passiert ist. Keine Briefe, keine Anrufe, keine mails. NICHTS. Du warst doch bei der Verbraucherberatung, hast Widerruf eingelegt, also bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Lies dich doch noch mal durch diesen thread, da steht eigentlich alles drin. Auch die links zum Widerruf. Wenn du sich so unter Druck fühlst und unbedingt was tun willst, dann beschwer dich doch bei der Bank von payment, stelle Strafanzeige ...und hör dir von katzenjens die Tips an.
Lass dich am Telefon nicht einwickeln oder einschüchtern. Die wollen nur dein Geld und das ohne Recht! Leg gleich auf wenn die mal wieder anrufen.

Tschüss, Schnee


----------



## snowbell81 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

@ Schnee:

Bei der Verbraucherzentrale habe ich per Mail angefragt aber die haben mir geschrieben das sie nicht mehr kostenlos beraten und das man entweder per Telefon ist dann ne Nummer die fast 2 Euro die Minute kostet oder persönlich für 20 € pro 15 min beraten werden kann.
Das habe ich durch die ganzen Tipps hier und im Netz bis jetzt noch nicht in Anspruch genommen.
Mein Widerruf kam ja auch zu spät habe denen zwar geschrieben das ich das Angebot nicht nutzen möchte usw. aber habe leider auch erst nach Ablauf der Frist erfahren dass diese Seite etwas kostet. habe mich nämlich nach dem ersten anmelden danach nie wieder dort angemeldet da das was die da angeblich anbieten alles nur Schwachsinn ist. Aber auf diese ganzen Erklärungen usw. kam nur das sie meine Kündigung erhalten hätten und mein Abo zum Ende der 24 monatigen Vertagslaufzeit endet.

Am Samstag hat der Typ von Mediafinanz schon wieder versucht anzurufen, habe aber die Nummer gesehen und gar nicht erst abgehoben.
Heute hatte ich nun ein Schreiben von denen im Briefkasten
ANKÜNDIGUNG des gerichtlichen MAHNBESCHEIDES
dort waren dann nochmals alle Kosten aufgelistet und dann noch alle Kosten die bei einer Vollstreckung auf mich zukommen würden.
Und nochmal eine letzte Chance dem allen zu entgehen und sofort zu zahlen.

Mein Mann hat aber auch gemeint wir warten jetzt ab was geschieht, weil richtig reagieren muss man ja erst wenn wirklich ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt.

Und wenn ich hier alle richtig verstehe wird das wohl nie passieren.
Also hab ich jetzt vielleicht Ruhe bis eventuell ab Sommer die nächste Jahresrechnung ansteht. Dann vielleicht das ganze wieder von vorne.

LG
snowbell81


----------



## Teleton (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale habe ich per Mail angefragt aber die haben mir geschrieben das sie nicht mehr kostenlos beraten und das man entweder per Telefon ist dann ne Nummer die fast 2 Euro die Minute kostet oder persönlich für 20 € pro 15 min beraten werden kann.


In welchem Bundesland ist das denn so teuer? Bei uns kostet eine persönliche Beratung 7,- ohne zeitliche Begrenzung. 
Ich wüsste aber auch nicht wieso eine Beratung länger als 3-5 Minuten dauern sollte.


----------



## snowbell81 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ich wohne in Hessen und habe mich per Mail an die gewandt. Die haben mir das dann per Mail zurückgeschrieben:



> die telefonische Beratung erhalten Sie unter 09001-972010 (1,75 €/min aus dem dt. Festnetz - andere (Mobilfunk-)Netzbetreiber können zusätzliche Kosten berechnen)
> Mo – Do 10 – 18 Uhr.
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen kann leider nicht kostenlos beraten, da die öffentliche Förderung nicht ausreichend ist und satzunggemäß die VerbraucherInnen an den Kosten zu beteiligen sind. Persönliche Beratung kostet 20 €/15 min, die telefonische Beratung 1,75 €/min.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> Die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen kann leider nicht kostenlos beraten, da die öffentliche Förderung nicht ausreichend ist und


Dem ist leider so. Die öffentliche Förderung ist in den letzten  Jahren ständig gekürzt  worden.
Von Luft und  Liebe kann eine Verbraucherzentrale nicht existieren.


----------



## Schnee (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



snowbell81 schrieb:


> @ Schnee:



Bei der Verbraucherzentrale 
Das habe ich durch die ganzen Tipps hier und im Netz bis jetzt noch nicht in Anspruch genommen.

Sorry, ich hatte es so verstanden, dass du bei der Verbraucherberatung warst. Die brauchst du aber nicht wirklich, denn mehr sagen als du hier erfahren kannst, können die auch nicht.

Mein Widerruf kam ja auch zu spät habe denen zwar geschrieben das ich das Angebot nicht nutzen möchte usw. aber habe leider auch erst nach Ablauf der Frist erfahren dass diese Seite etwas kostet. habe mich nämlich nach dem ersten anmelden danach nie wieder dort angemeldet da das was die da angeblich anbieten alles nur Schwachsinn ist. 

Dein Widerrruf kann bei einem ungültigen Vertrag gar nicht zu spät kommen. Schau dir doch mal die Videos von Katzenjens an. Da wird alles erklärt und es beruhigt.

Am Samstag hat der Typ von Mediafinanz schon wieder versucht anzurufen, habe aber die Nummer gesehen und gar nicht erst abgehoben.

Die sind wirklich dreist. Ich habe am Telefon eine Taste mit der kann ich das Gespräch unterbrechen und der Anrufer hört Musik. Hast du auch so eine?

Heute hatte ich nun ein Schreiben von denen im Briefkasten
ANKÜNDIGUNG des gerichtlichen MAHNBESCHEIDES
dort waren dann nochmals alle Kosten aufgelistet und dann noch alle Kosten die bei einer Vollstreckung auf mich zukommen würden.
Und nochmal eine letzte Chance dem allen zu entgehen und sofort zu zahlen.

Das habe ich auch alles im Briefkasten gehabt und das Gute ist, dass du es in den Müll werfen kannst. Natürlich macht so etwas Angst. Davon leben die ja auch wenn nur 10% der Empfänger bezahlen. Mein Tip: Lies diesen thread mal von Anfang an und vor allem die links. Da steht doch auch dass nicht du in der Beweispflicht bist was wann auf der Seite stand, sondern die.



lg Schnee


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Schnee schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich nun ein Schreiben von denen im Briefkasten
> ANKÜNDIGUNG des gerichtlichen MAHNBESCHEIDES


Wenn ich in den vergangen vier Jahren  für jede *Ankündigun*g eines MB in einer der vermutlich millionenfachen Drohmüllschreiben  *einen Cent* bekommen hätte, wäre ich ein steinreicher Mann.

Wenn ich für jeden echten MB der Nutzlosbranche *einen Euro*  bekäme, würde es *vielleicht* für ne  Curry mit Pommes reichen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> ANKÜNDIGUNG des gerichtlichen MAHNBESCHEIDES


:-D

Danach kommt dann die Ankündigung des päpstlichen Fegefeuers und die Mitteilung, dass Luzifer dich persönlich abholt, wenn du den MediaFinanz-Typen nicht sofort deine Kohle in den Rachen wirfst! 

Und dieses "Unternehmen" wirbt auf seiner Homepage mit Worten wie


> seriös, zuverlässig und professionell.


  :unzufrieden:


----------



## Schnee (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> MediaFinanz-Typen
> 
> Und dieses "Unternehmen" wirbt auf seiner Homepage mit Worten wie



Das Schöne ist aber dass diese Typen hier entlarvt werden und viele Betroffene feststellen können, dass dieses Unternehmen :scherzkeks: das Gegenteil von seriös, Professionell etc. sind und wir denen nicht hilflos ausgeliefert sind! 

Allen Aktiven dieser Seiten ein ganz großes Dankeschön für eure professionelle Arbeit :santa2: :smiley: :wave:

lg Schnee


----------



## snowbell81 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ja das ist echt gut, glaube ohne dieses Forum wäre ich schon ganz schön aufgeschmissen und hätte eventuell vielleicht schon nachgegeben.
Aber hier kriegt man die Hoffnung das doch alles gut wird.
Also auch von mir ein großes Danke an alle die hier weiterhelfen!

LG
snowbell81


----------



## Thomasson (10 März 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,
bin leider auch auf Load-Tip reingefallen. War auf der suche nach einer angeblich kostenlosen Software und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen. Hab mich dann auch angemeldet ohne zu sehen das es kostenpflichtig ist. Hab gleich Rechnung mit Mahngebühr bekommen und die Androhung eines Inkossoverfahrens, leider habe ich keinen Rechtschutz und so dumm wie man ist habe ich es Überwiesen.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, da ich ja für ein Jahr bezahlt habe (das Geld werde ich ja eh nicht wieder sehen) ob ich jetzt die zweite Rechnung die bestimmt kommt überweisen muß?
Wie soll ich mich weiter verhalten


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Thomasson schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt, da ich ja für ein Jahr bezahlt habe (das Geld werde ich ja eh nicht wieder sehen) ob ich jetzt die zweite Rechnung die bestimmt kommt überweisen muß?


>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Thomasson (10 März 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Das heist also das ich keine möglichkeit habe die Rechnung nicht zu bezahlen


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

*anklicken und  lesen!  * >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

*Da steht nichts  von bezahlen müssen *


----------



## Thomasson (10 März 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Vielen dank ert mal für die schnelle Antwort.
So wie ich es jetzt raus gelesen habe, kann ich mein Geld zwar nicht zurück fordern aber bei der nächsten Rechnung habe ich die möglichkeit diese nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Thomasson schrieb:


> aber bei der nächsten Rechnung habe ich die möglichkeit diese nicht zu bezahlen.


Wer zahlt, tut es "freiwillig", ( aus Angst und/oder Unwissenheit )  aber nicht weil er müßte
oder dazu gezwungen werden könnte.


----------



## Thomasson (10 März 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Danke,
dann werde ich das nächste mal nicht bezahlen und mal abwarten was passiert


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Thomasson schrieb:


> und mal abwarten was passiert


Irgendwas in der Art  

>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## chemieb (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

So ich hatte gestern nach einem Jahr mal wieder eine Mail von service-und-payment bekommen. 
Sie bieten einem folgendes an.
Wir bieten Ihnen jetzt die Möglichkeit, bei Übernahme einer Kostenpauschale in Höhe von 50 EuroIhren 2- Jahres Vertrag zu stornieren und von weiteren gerichtlichen Maßnahmen abzusehen.Wir löschen Ihre Benutzerdaten und ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren entfällt

Die haben ja nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. :roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Das ist die typische 1-Jahres-Bettelei. Eine letzte Bitte um eine milde Gabe.


----------



## pinguin64 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

ich will mal das Antwortschreiben zu meiner Anfrage bei der Verbraucherzentrale hier einstellen um dem einen oder anderen noch in seiner Meinung zu festigen:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Es handelt sich tatsächlich um eine Abofalle. Bitte informieren Sie sich auf unserer Internetseite Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V., Rubrik Telefon und Internet, Beitrag World Wide Nepp über dieses Thema. Dort finden Sie auch einen Musterbrief. Lassen Sie sich auch nicht von weiteren Rechtsanwalts- oder Inkassoschreiben verunsichern. Die wollen Ihnen nur Angst machen. Sie haben keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen und sind daher auch nicht verpflichtet zu zahlen.
> 
> ...



Load-tipp wurde in die Liste der Abofallen mit aufgenommen!!


----------



## Xerxes12 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Dort finden Sie auch einen Musterbrief

Und was soll der bringen ? Dadurch zeigt man nur dass man sich Gedanken macht und wird angreifbar


----------



## pinguin64 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Es geht hier nicht um den Musterbrief, sondern das die Verbraucherzentrale endlich diese Seite mit in ihre Liste der Abofallen aufgenommen hat!


----------



## Xerxes12 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> sondern das die Verbraucherzentrale endlich diese Seite mit in ihre Liste der Abofallen aufgenommen hat


 
Dadurch wird keinem Betroffenem geholfen. Dann noch unsinnige Tips wie Musterbriefe und ähnlichem Blödsinn


----------



## sweety84 (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo
Habe heute mal wieder was von Inkasso @ Service u Payment erhalten. Hatte ja auch ein ganzes Jahr ruhe nun ist wieder Schluß. Mahnungen, Drohungen, Briefe, e-mails, das ganze hatte ich auch schon durch nun bin ich umgezogen ohne Nachsendeantrag. Heute erhalte ich ein Vergleichsangebot per e-mail, wo ich 50 € bezahlen soll, dann verzichten sie auf polizeiliche anzeige u löschen die Daten aus dem System. Ansonsten bekommen ich eine Strafanzeige wg Eingehungsbetruges u ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren.
Ich hatte früher einmal einen Brief hingeschickt, aber das hätte ich mir auch sparen können. Danach habe ich nicht mehr auf irgendetwas reagiert und hatte ein Jahr lang Ruhe. Was meint ihr, soll ich mich weiterhin ruhig verhalten????


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



sweety84 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, soll ich mich weiterhin ruhig verhalten????


Warum soll plötzlich nicht mehr zutreffen, was du die ganze Zeit für richtig erachtet hast?

Nur weil ein Inkassokläffer dich anbellt, gibt es m.E. keinerlei Grund, eine andere Taktik einzuschlagen! 

Wirst sehen - nächstes Jahr kommt wieder Inkassogekläffe, womöglich von einem neuen Inkassobutzen nach dem Motto "neues Spiel - neues Glück". Und wenn dann nur 10 % zahlen, reichts für den Sprit vom Ferrari. :-D

Same procedure as every year.....


----------



## Wembley (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



sweety84 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was meint ihr, soll ich mich weiterhin ruhig verhalten????


Es gibt nichts, was dagegen spräche. Da du ja schon die Erfahrung gemacht hast, dass jegliche Korrespondenz mit denen sinnlos ist, wird sich da auch nichts mehr ändern.

Die Drohungen sind ungefähr soviel wert, wie wenn ein Dreijähriger ankündigt, einen ganzen Box-Club verdreschen zu wollen.


----------



## sweety84 (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

danke für die Antwort.
Na wollen wir mal schauen was nach der 7. Tage Frist geschieht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



sweety84 schrieb:


> Na wollen wir mal schauen was nach der 7. Tage Frist geschieht.


Da kommt dann die Drohung mit dem päpstlichen Bannfluch und/oder dem Fegefeuer.....:-D


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



sweety84 schrieb:


> Na wollen wir mal schauen was nach der 7. Tage Frist geschieht.


>> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## IchGodDuNix (3 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Tach Leute,

ich hab auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht im Juli 2009.

Ich habe schon 7 Mails erhalten, hab es aber ignoriert. Vorallen hab ich schon mit vielen Betrügerseiten gemacht und melde mich oft anonym an. Heute hab ich auch die Letzte Chance für 50€ erhalten, 7.Tage frist. Schon beim erstem mal hab ich nicht reagiert. Tja, aber komisch finde ich das viele im Juli betroffen waren, durch Weiterleitung oder sonstigen.


----------



## LuckAss (6 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich auch bei load-tipp.de angemeldet, das ist aber schon über ein Jahr her und habe dummerweise bezahlt.
Gestern ist die Rechnung eingeflogen und da ich jetzt dieses sehr Hilfreiche Forum gefunden habe, hoffe ich, dass da nix großes bei passiert.
Jetzt hab ich folgende Frage:
Soll ich denen auf die Rechnung antworten und direkt alles klar darin schildern, dass ich nix bezahl und dass ich mich erkundigt habe und so, oder einfach nur ignorieren?

PS: Bin ab heute abend im Urlaub, wenn ich in 3 Wochen wieder zurück bin, dann hab ich wahrscheinlich schon die erst bzw. 2 Mahnung.
Hoffe es kann mir noch einer in wenigen Stunden einen Tip geben.

mfg
LuckAss


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



LuckAss schrieb:


> Soll ich denen auf die Rechnung antworten und direkt alles klar darin schildern, dass ich nix bezahl und dass ich mich erkundigt habe und so, oder einfach nur ignorieren?


>> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## LuckAss (6 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Vielen dank.
Also werde ich einfach nix machen und mir ein Telephon mit Warteschleife kaufen^^


----------



## streamline (7 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



LuckAss schrieb:


> Vielen dank.
> Also werde ich einfach nix machen und mir ein Telephon mit Warteschleife kaufen^^


*Hallo,
Ich habe auch so ne E-mail bekommen kann mich bitte einer Anrufen  [ edit]  
damit ich weiß was alles noch kommt Ich habe die Beiträge gelesen habe alles troz nicht ganz verstanden   soll ich das geld doch bezahlen keine ahnung was ich machen ich bin erst 14Jahre alt.*
_______________________________________


> [noparse] Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage
> 
> Forderung der service und payment GmbH
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (7 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

So ein Müll steht seit 5 Jahren tausendfach in diesem Forum.

Das ist dummes Gewäsch.

Nichts von den Drohungen passiert wirklich.


----------



## streamline (7 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



dvill schrieb:


> So ein Müll steht seit 5 Jahren tausendfach in diesem Forum.
> 
> Das ist dummes Gewäsch.
> 
> Nichts von den Drohungen passiert wirklich.




Ich komme bald bestimmt ein brief von den  dann bekomme ich ärger von meine eltern  was soll ich nur machen  Auf  jeden fall bezahlen wir nix


----------



## dvill (7 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Mit den Eltern zu reden wäre die beste Lösung.

Du hast nichts Schlimmes getan. In eine Einschüchterungsfalle zu tappen, passiert vielen. Die werden echt raffiniert aufgestellt.

Die Eltern können hier lesen, dass nichts Schlimmes passiert ist, aber im Internet immer auch Banditen unterwegs sind.


----------



## streamline (8 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Doch ich hatte erst vor 5wochen arger bekommen weil ich ein xbox360 spiel von P2P netzwerk gedownloadet der brief kam von einem anwalt von .rak mit 6seiten ein blatt mit IP adressen von mein internet und am 10.7.2010 musste mein vater 650euro zahlen sonst gericht jetzt bin ich am arsch wdgen der load-tipp sache ich kann euch den brief gerne zeigen dann kontaktiert mich bitte.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Wenn Dein Vater sich über diese Abmahnungen bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen richtig im Internet informiert hätte, dann wäre es billiger geworden. Bei korrekter Vorgehensweise kommt man wesentlich billiger weg, die Forderungen der Mahnanwälte sind völlig überzogen. Aber jetzt ist es natürlich zu spät.

Zu der aktuellen Sache mit Load-Tipp:

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung *kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.* Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit von den Erziehungsberechtigten für nichtig erklärt werden. Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

Man kann auf jedwede Brieffreundschaft oder Stellungnahme an solche Klabauterfirmen getrost verzichten.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das zeigt die Erfahrung aus der Beobachtung dieser Nutzlos-Abzockerszene seit bald 5 Jahren mit seitdem inzwischen weit über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in Deutschland.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.

Wir empfehlen Minderjährigen generell, ihre Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseite hier zu zeigen. 

Weitere Hilfen sind uns in dieser Sache verboten, weil es sich dann um unerlaubte Rechtsdienstleistungen handeln würden. 

Daher gibt es in dieser Sache keinen weiteren Kommentar mehr.


----------



## LuckAss (29 August 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

@streamline

Ich habs meinen Eltern auch schon beigebraucht.
Waren Verständnisvoll!
Versuchs einfach, schlimmer wirds davon auch nicht mehr.
Hab auch schon in drei Wochen 2 Mahnung per E-Mail erhalten, hab sie  einfach gelöscht ohne reinzugucken.

mfg LuckAss


----------



## anamcarairishfolk (4 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo Jörg.
Du bist vermutlich einer von vielen.Mir ginges genauso.Im Juli 2009 bin ich in diese Falle getappt.Auch ich hatte auf einmal eine kostenpflichtige Anmeldung in Höhe von 96,00Euro.Hatte dann sogar dort angerufen, alsich die Rechnung erhielt.Bekam aber die Antwort ichmüsste zahlen ansonsten....,Na Du weisst was ich meine.Also bezahlte ich Dummkopf für ein Jahr(wurde mir am Telefon so gesagt, dass es für 1Jahr gilt) und dachte damit hätte es sich und ich habe daraus gelernt.Denn es sollte auch bei mir eine kostenlose Sache sein und als diemeine Mailadressen-Bestätigung hatten kam promt gleich die Rechnung.Einige Zeit später wurde in den Tageszeitungen von dieser Abzocke geschrieben und davor gewarnt.Wie gesagt;ich hatte aber schon bezahlt und hatte dann auch die Befürchtung nichts gegen diese Leute mehr unternehmen zu können.Und habe mich halt dann damit abfinden müssen.Habe von dieser Seite auch nichts runtergeladen(Freeloads) da ich diese Sachen alle woanders fand-und dann wirklich kostenlos.Nun passierte folgendes.Am 31August bekam ich über meinem web.de-Accound wiederum eine Rechnung per Mail, in Höhe von 96,00Euro.Diesmal legte ich im Mailantwort-Anhang Antwortfeld sofort Widespruchmit allen relevanten Daten, Rechnungsnummern usw.ein.Diese Maile ist auch gesendet worden.Einige Tage später schon traf dann ein Mahnschreiben an meine Wohnadresse ein.Nun habe ich ersteinmal einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, welcher mir unbedingt riet nicht zu bezahlen.Denn da ich auch nirgendswo einen Vertrag unterschrieben habe wäre eigendlich auch keiner zustande gekommen.Daher habe ich nochmals schriftlich gegen die Rechnung mit Mahnung betreffs der Forderung und der Mahngebühr in Höhe von 14,00Euro sofort einen Widerspruch verfasst, welcher auch heute abgesendet wird per Einschreibe mit Rückschein-Rückantwort.Kostet etwas mehr alswie ein normaler Brief aber dann bin ich wohl auf der sicheren Seite.Somit ist auch die Androhung von Denen mit einem Inkassoverfahren wegen Betrugs gegen mich zu reagierenSie schreiben ja in ihrer Mahnung ich würde mir Leistungen erschleichen.Aber ich nehme ja deren Dienste nicht in Anspruch und somit fällt dies dann flach.Also ich zahle nicht und lass es jetzt darauf ankommen gegen diese Leute vor Gericht sogar auf zu treten.Aber es ist die Frage ob es soweit überhaupt kommt.
[ edit]  denn Du hast ein Widerspruchsrecht innerhalt von 14Tagen.Unddann natürlich gegen alle weiteren Mahnung stur zu bleiben und Dir ein dickes Fell zu zu legen.Dies wird bei uns in der "BZ" von den Anwälten geraten, welche in der Zeitung auf solche Fragen vonLesern antworten.ALSO WIDERSPRUCH!!!Und wenn so weit kommt dass sie eine  gerichtliche Forderung durchsetzen(was fraglich ist) auch dagegen Widerspruch einlegen und dann am besten auch einen Anwalt nehmen.
So ich hoffe Dir etwas Mut gemacht zu haben und drücke die Daumen.
Gruss anamcarairishfolk



sonic24 schrieb:


> [noparse]hallo...
> habe mich mal bei Load-Tipp.de | Das Download Archiv | schnelle Downloads registriert [/noparse]weil ich auf der suche nach ner software war die angeblich kostenlos ist!
> ich glaube mich recht zu erinnern das da nix auf der seite stand von kosten die anfallen im falle einer registrierung! kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre, war schon spät als ich mich registriert hab und war müde!
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



anamcarairishfolk schrieb:


> Und wenn so weit kommt dass sie eine  gerichtliche Forderung durchsetzen(was fraglich ist) auch dagegen Widerspruch einlegen und dann am besten auch einen Anwalt nehmen.


Um ein Kreuz auf einem Mahnbescheid zu setzen und  zum Postamt damit zu gehen, braucht man keinen Anwalt 

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen MB der Nutzlosbranche ist geringer als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden

Alle  gutgemeinten Ratschläge gibt seit Jahren hier im Forum bzw auf der HP 
von computerbetrug.de  ohne sie persönlich zu adressieren und  damit gegen 
das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz zu verstoßen 

>> Infos und Grundsatzartikel
>> Abzocke im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## anamcarairishfolk (4 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Na Ihr seit gut.Erstmal muss man ja mal nen Fehler begangen haben um dann schlauer zu werden.Wer damit noch nicht konfrontiert wurde der kann auch nicht wissen was los ist.Ok?Viele tun ja hier drinnen als hätten sie die Abzocker-Weisheit mit dem goldenen Löffel gefressen, und alle anderen sind dumm.Von diesem Vorum habe ich erst heute erfahren, durch einen Bekannten und natürlich könnte ich jetzt einen auf Klugscheisserle machen wie es hier in diesem Forum leider ist.Aber trotzdem für Mut machen Danke sagen sollte anerkannt werden ohne nur den Zeigefinger zu heben und DU,DU,Du machen.Wir werden doch alle mal schlauer.Aber nur durch Erfahrung.
Freundlichen Gruss und Danke für die gut gemeinten Sätze.
anamcarairishfolk


----------



## technofreak (4 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



anamcarairishfolk schrieb:


> Na Ihr sei*t *gut.


Danke. Sin*d* wir.


----------



## dvill (4 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



anamcarairishfolk schrieb:


> Wir werden doch alle mal schlauer.


Na, hoffentlich.

Wir haben im Forum aber immer auch Neulinge, die sich als beratungsresistent erweisen.


----------



## LuckAss (4 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hab gerade eben den Briefkasten geöffnet und und hatte wiedermal eine Mahnung, diesmal jedoch die erste schriftliche. Dies war glaube ich meine 4 Mahnung und immer soll ich 110€ bezahlen.

Jetzt zu den Fragen:
Soll ich denen Antworten oder nichts machen?
Ich hab jetzt auch noch keinen Widerspruch eingelegt, soll ich dies machen, oder brauch ich das nicht?

mfg LuckAss


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Wie laut muß ein Köter kläffen, bis du ihm ein Leberwurstbrötchen  gibst bzw erklärst,
 warum  er kein Leberwurstbrötchen kriegt :scherzkeks:

Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der den Mahnmüll ignoriert hat.


----------



## LuckAss (8 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

So.....ich hab heute das erste Schreiben vom Anwalt bekommen.
Jetzt soll ich schon 138€ bezahlen.

Können die mir eigendlich was, wenn ich auf der Seite etwas runtergeladen habe?
Bin mir nämlich nicht mehr sicher, ob ich da was vor einen Jahr runtergeladen hab! Eigendlich können die mir ja nix, wenn der Vertrag nicht gültig ist, oder?

mfg LuckAss:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (8 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



LuckAss schrieb:


> Können die mir eigendlich was, wenn ich auf der Seite etwas runtergeladen habe?
> Bin mir nämlich nicht mehr sicher, ob ich da was vor einen Jahr runtergeladen hab!


können sie nicht und zwar deswegen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


rolf76 schrieb:


> *Darf der Anbieter mein eigenes Verhalten als Anmeldung für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst verstehen?*
> 
> Verträge sind in der Regel formfrei und können schriftlich, mündlich oder auch durch sonstiges Verhalten geschlossen werden. Im Internet können Verträge per E-Mail oder durch schlichtes Anklicken von Buttons zustande kommen. Voraussetzung ist aber, dass der Empfänger die Erklärung als ein Vertragsangebot verstehen darf.
> 
> ...



Und genau davor kneifen die Typen immer


----------



## Petriejuenger (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo ,

und wieder ist jemand auf load-tipp.de reingefallen . Ich hatte mir bei chip.de die Software für OpenOffice runtergeladen und bin mir sicher das da nichts von einem Abo stand . Da ich das Programm OpenOffice nur als reine Freeware kannte , habe ich es runtergeladen . Nun habe ich Post von der Firma Service und Payment GmbH bekommen .

Daher meine Fragen an euch :

Wer hat auch solche erfahrungen mit dieser Firma gemacht ?
Hat jemand erfahrungen gemacht in dem er kein Geld überwiesen hat ?
Wurde schon mal jemand von dieser Firma vor Gericht gezogen ?
Wenn ja , hat die Firma den Prozeß gewonnen ?

MfG

Petriejuenger


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Petriejuenger schrieb:


> Wer hat auch solche erfahrungen mit dieser Firma gemacht ?


Tausende und Abertausende!


Petriejuenger schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrungen gemacht in dem er kein Geld überwiesen hat ?


Ebenfalls Tausende und Abertausende! 


Petriejuenger schrieb:


> Wurde schon mal jemand von dieser Firma vor Gericht gezogen ?


Noch niemals! Es blieb beim immer heftiger werdenden Kläffen der Osnabrücker Inkassoköter, Abteilung "Mahnbescheid" :-D


Petriejuenger schrieb:


> Wenn ja , hat die Firma den Prozeß gewonnen ?


Diese Frage erübrigt sich!


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Tausende haben die Erfahrung gemacht: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hat jetzt nix direkt mit Laod-Tipp zu tun, aber weiß jemand warum grad mal die Masse der Nutzlos-Fuzzis immer genau 96 € verlangt :roll:

Ganch komich ....

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:11:21 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:03:21 ----------




webwatcher schrieb:


> Um ein Kreuz auf einem Mahnbescheid zu setzen und  zum Postamt damit zu gehen, braucht man keinen Anwalt
> 
> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen MB der Nutzlosbranche ist geringer als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden



*schmunzel*

_"Es ist genauso wahrscheinlich im Lotto zu  gewinnen, wie vom Blitz getroffen zu werden", tröstet eine weitere  populäre Statistik den Bergwanderer, der in ein Gewitter geraten ist.  Also, alles nicht so schlimm? _ _Die Fakten:  _


_Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen 6-er im Lotto beträgt rund 1:13 Mio.  _
_In Deutschland sterben pro Jahr im Schnitt 7 von 82 Mio Einwohnern am Blitztod (VDE). Einen von 11 Mio.  Bürgern trifft also tatsächlich der Blitz - jedes Jahr.  _
_Ein Lotto-Gewinn ist also tatsächlich auf den aller ersten Blick ähnlich wahrscheinlich.  _
_
Allerdings sollte der Wanderer folgendes bedenken: _ _Wer 52 Wochen in diesem Jahr jeweils 10 Reihen  Lotto spielt, erhöht seine Chancen auf einen 6-er im Lotto in diesem  Jahr um den Faktor 520, d.h. auf 1:25.000. Für den Nicht-Lottospieler,  der keinen einzigen Schein abgibt, verschlechtern sich dagegen die  Chancen auf Null.  _
_Dasgleiche gilt für die Wahrscheinlichkeit des  Blitztods: Die Chance auf einen Blitztod "erhält" nur derjenige, der  sich der Gefahr eines Gewitters aussetzt. Wer täglich die Strecke  "Bett-Auto-Tiefgarage-Büro-Tiefgarage-Auto-Bett" zurücklegt, kann  praktisch keinem Blitz  begegnen. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit Personen,  die Gewittern mit Angst begegnen und bei Gewittergefahr einen sicheren  Platz nicht verlassen werden. Aber es gibt auch die Sorglosen und im  Freien Beschäftigten, gleich ob als Handwerker, Radfahrer oder Wanderer,  die sich nicht ohne Weiteres vor der Gefahr in Schutz bringen können.  Diese Personen sind tatsächlich bei Gewitter vom Blitz bedroht und  machen nur einen kleinen Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung von 82 Mio.  aus.  _
_Die bekannte Lotto-Gewitter-Statistik geht also von  der Gesamtbevölkerung aus, obwohl die Opfer nur aus der Gruppe von  Personen stammen können, die sich ungeschützt im Gefahrenbereich eines  Gewitters aufhalten. Daher sollte dem unter der Gewitterwolke stehenden  Wanderer aus diesem Beispiel bewußt sein, daß er in diesem Moment leider  nicht mehr zur großen Gesamtbevölkerung, sondern zur einer ungleich  kleineren Gruppe der "Gefährdeten", gehört. _
_Eine brauchbare statistische Zahl wäre  beispielsweise die Antwort auf folgende Frage des Wanderers: "Alle  wieviele Stunden werde ich - rein statistisch natürlich - vom Blitz  getroffen, wenn ich ungeschützt im Gewitter stehe?"  _
_[SIZE=-1]Anm.: Es kommt tatsächlich auf die  Zeit an, die man im Freien verbringt. Zumindest dies kann man an  Statistiken erkennen: So hat sich in Deutschland die Zahl der Blitzopfer  ständig verringert. Wurden im vergangenen Jahrhundert noch  durchschnittlich 300 Menschen pro Jahr von Blitzen getötet, so zählte  der Verband Deutscher Elektrotechniker von 1952 bis 1962 lediglich 37,5  Blitztote pro Jahr und von 1982 bis 1992 nur noch 7,7, da immer weniger  Menschen  im Freien arbeiten. Wer dennoch vom Gewitter überrascht wird,  hat meist ein Auto in der Nähe, daß wie ein "Faradayscher Käfig" Schutz  gegen Blitze bietet. Das Statistische Bundesamt in Wiesbaden  verzeichnete im "Blitzjahr" 1999 zehn Blitztote und im Jahr davor sogar  nur vier.[/SIZE]_







*Insofern könntest Du recht haben - von Menschen die vom Blitz getroffen wurden hat man schon erheblich öfter gehört ...
*


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> Hat jetzt nix direkt mit Laod-Tipp zu tun, aber weiß jemand warum grad mal die Masse der Nutzlos-Fuzzis immer genau 96 € verlangt :roll:


Für 96 Euro kann man einen Ferrari genau einmal volltanken.


----------



## webwatcher (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Abgesehen von der geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit:

Ein Mahnbescheid ist de facto nichts  anders als ein   Mahnschreiben mit amtlichen Stempel 
für 23€, dass nicht die Bohne  vom Gericht geprüft wird.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"



Das rechnet sich schlicht nicht.   Wenn die  Nutzlosen   nach Widerspruch 
nicht klagen* und* gewinnen  sind die 23€ futsch.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:29:58 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:22:15 ----------




dvill schrieb:


> Für 96 Euro kann man einen Ferrari genau einmal volltanken.


Ob das reicht :gruebel:
Top-Liste: 20 Euro reichen weit - auto motor und sport


> Mit einer Tankfüllung von 20 Euro steht der Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano nach 68 Kilometern am Straßenrand.


Für 96€ wären das mal gerade 326 km...


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Für 96 Euro kann man einen Ferrari genau einmal volltanken.


Genauso ist es!


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Das mit dem Volltanken war ein Scherz.

Tatsächlich basiert das "Geschäft" auf der Erzeugung von Angst und Verunsicherung, um eine "freiwillige" Schutzgeldzahlung zu erpressen.

Wenn es zu wenig wäre, würde es sich nicht lohnen.

Wenn es zuviel wird, haben die Ängstlichen nicht das Geld und verharren in ihrer Angst.

Die 96 Euro optimieren das Gesamtergebnis, wenn man ca. 10% Angstzahler pressen kann.


----------



## webwatcher (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Kann man übrigens tatsächlich nicht: 

Ferrari F430 ? Wikipedia

 Ferraris haben  95  bzw 105 Liter Tanks. Selbst bei einfachem  Super kostet also  
eine Tankfüllung damit ca  130-150€ je nach Tagespreis.

Zwei Angstzahler sind also für eine Tankfüllung erforderlich...


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Damit man erst einmal den Ferrari hat, braucht es schon einige Angstzahler. Der 599 GTB z.B. kostet über 1 Mio. $.
Ferrari 599 ? Wikipedia

Dafür braucht es weit über 7.000 Angstzahler.

Alternativ kann man sicher für ca. 10.000 € (entspricht ca. 80 Angszahlern) eine luxuriöse Uhr mit Brillianten und quarzgesteuertem Sprechwerk kaufen, die ihren Besitzer funkgesteuert zu jeder Stunde automatisch über die aktuelle Zahl der Angstzahler informiert. 



			
				Uhrenansage schrieb:
			
		

> *Kikerikiiiiiiiiiii!!!*
> Zur Zeit haben 14.798 Schuldnersauen Deine wertvolle Internet-Dienstleistung bezahlt. Bei 56.321 säumigen Schuldnersauen wird jetzt das Hochdruck-Inkassoverfahren eingeleitet.
> Und nein, niemand in diesem Land ist schöner und geiler als Du. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Petriejuenger (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Tausende und Abertausende!
> 
> Ebenfalls Tausende und Abertausende!
> 
> ...



Hallo Nicko1998 , 

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe , brauche ich ruhigen Gewissens nichts zu unter nehmen ? Die Firma ruhig weiter kläffen lassen , :-p

Mfg
PPetriejuenger


----------



## webwatcher (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Petriejuenger schrieb:


> wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe , brauche ich ruhigen Gewissens nichts zu unter nehmen ? Die Firma ruhig weiter kläffen lassen , :-p


Wenn es irgendeine reale oder ernstzunehmende Gefahr gäbe, würden wir nicht unsere 
Witze darüber machen :sun:


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Damit man erst einmal den Ferrari hat, braucht es schon einige Angstzahler. Der 599 GTB z.B. kostet über 1 Mio. $.
> Ferrari 599 ? Wikipedia
> 
> Dafür braucht es weit über 7.000 Angstzahler.


Dafür benötigen Profibanden dann 4-5 Werktage.

http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=794


> Nach Angaben der Computerbild verschickte die Firma Content Services Limited., Betreiber der berüchtigten Abzock-Seite opendownload.de, im April dieses Jahres in einer einzigen Woche 170.000 Rechnungen zu je 96 Euro. Hat nur jeder Zehnte die Forderung beglichen, bliebe ein Gewinn von rund 1,5 Millionen Euro, erzielt innerhalb weniger Tage.


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendeine reale oder ernstzunehmende Gefahr gäbe, würden wir nicht unsere
> Witze darüber machen :sun:



Machen wir etwa WITZE 
entsetzlich ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Petriejuenger schrieb:


> wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe , brauche ich ruhigen Gewissens nichts zu unter nehmen ? Die Firma ruhig weiter kläffen lassen


Na also! Du hast verstanden. Du musst dir nur ein härteres Fell zulegen. Irgendwann fängt jeder mal an, hinsichtlich des "Geschäftsgebarens" der Nutzlostypen durchzublicken, und dann kann man sich über das Kläffen der Nutzlosen und ihrer Inkassoköter/-anwälte nur noch lustig machen.

Mehr als permanentes Gekläffe kommt da nicht!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> Machen wir etwa WITZE



Seit weit über fünf Jahren lesen wir hier Tag für Tag dieselben Fragen  und Hilferufe 
schätzungsweise bestimmt einige  tausendmal.

Was erwartest  du eigentlich von den hier mitarbeitenden?  Sei froh,  dass man versucht
 dir hier im Rahmen des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz Hilfe zu geben. 
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal in D verboten und  deswegen gibt es auch 
hier keine Antworten "tu dies,  tu das" .

Ein bißchen solltest du auch mal deinen  eigenen Verstand einsetzen und  nicht 
alles als Brei vorgekaut haben wollen.

Paß vor allem demnächst mal auf, wenn wieder  jemand für etwas "kostenloses"
 deine Daten haben will.


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Seit weit über fünf Jahren lesen wir hier Tag für Tag dieselben Fragen  und Hilferufe
> schätzungsweise bestimmt einige  tausendmal.
> 
> Was erwartest  du eigentlich von den hier mitarbeitenden?  Sei froh,  dass man versucht
> ...



Hey Captain - ich geb zu ich hab die Tags für Ironie vergessen.
Kannst Du mir das nochmal verzeihen 
Mein Post war doch lediglich ironisch auf Webwatchers Antwort gemünzt.
Ich bin bisher noch nicht in eine Abofalle gerasselt, aber meine Freundin (bevor sie mich kennenlernte) und über die Schreiben und Mails von AWT und die Hartnäckigkeit amüsiere ich mich immer noch.
Ich gebe aber zu daß es mich im nachhinein durchaus beruhigt hat daß ich richtig gehandelt habe als ich später das Forum hier entdeckt habe.
Ich schreibe nicht so viel, aber wenn mich einer fragt wo er/sie Hilfe bekommt nenne ich jedesmal dieses Forum hier. Denn wie Du schreibst ist das mit der Rechtsberatung eine heiße Sache - und das kenne ich aus dem Familienrecht in dem ich viel Hilfestellung gegeben habe. Und für die Möglichkeiten die einem das Recht läßt wird hier 1a geholfen.
Also - nix für ungut

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:06:01 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:03:24 ----------

Nachtrag - das "Machen wir etwa Witze" bezog sich übrigens auf den Ferrari-Exkurs und nicht auf die Arbeit hier


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> Hey Captain - ich geb zu ich hab die Tags für Ironie vergessen.
> Kannst Du mir das nochmal verzeihen


na klar 

Übrigens gibt es hier Ironietags.  Die Syntax sieht so aus [noparse][ir]text[/ir][/noparse]

und so sieht das dann "in echt" aus 

[ir]ironischer Text [/ir]


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> [ir]ironischer Text [/ir]



DAS hatte ich bisher für´ne Signatur gehalten :roll:
Man lernt nie aus - danke für den Tipp


----------



## LuckAss (30 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Um manche vllt auf den laufenden zu halten:
Ich hab heute eine weitere E-Mail bekommen und zwar diesmal von einen Inkasso unternehmen und dreimal dürft ihr raten, wieviel ich bezahlen soll und was für eine Firma das ist :-D

mfg LuckAss


----------



## dvill (30 September 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Da läuft nichts als eine Schmierenkomödie: Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## upgrayedd (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,

tut mir Leid wenn ich jetzt noch jemanden hir belästige. Aber ich habe mich vor einem Jahr auch bei load-tipp angemeldet und damals hab ich nach der 3. mahnung soviel Panik gekrigt, das ich an sowas wie hir garnicht gedacht hab.

 Also hab ich die 110euro gezahlt und eine kündigung eingereicht, dann habe ich auch eine Bestätugungs email erhalten, das mein Konto 2011 gelöscht wird.

 Ich war natürlich so blind das ich direkt 2010 gelesen hab...

 und dann hab ich im diesen Jahr, die emails von Inkasso usw. i-wie überlesen. und hab sie dann später gelesen als da aus 96euro 163 euro wurde, da hab ich da angerufen und die meinten das ich des dann in Raten zahlen kann.

 Jetzt muss ich jeden Monat 20 euro zahlen, bis der betrag weg ist. Das Problem, ich habe jetzt schon einmal überwiesen und meine Frage an euch ist jetzt: wenn ich jetzt die nächsten Monate nicht zahle und die ganzen mahnungen ignorire, passirt da trotzdem nichts?

 Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich da auch falsche Daten angegeben habe und bei der email wo die Bestätigung stand das ich in Raten zahle, stand als letzter satz follgendes:    

Sollten Sie mit einer Rate mehr als 7  Tage in Verzug kommen, wird die Gesamtforderung sofort zur Zahlung fällig. In  diesem Fall wird die Firma Service und Payment GmbH die Forderung gerichtlich  geltend machen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen​ ​ Mitarbeiter/in el-Inkasso Team  1​ el-Inkasso GmbH​ 
Was jetzt restliche nicht mehr zahlen oder doch? weiss derTthread ist alt aber wär nett wenn mir trotdem noch jemand hilft.:cry:​


----------



## Goblin (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> wenn ich jetzt die nächsten Monate nicht zahle und die ganzen mahnungen ignoreire,passirt da trotzdem nichts


Mit der Ratenzahlvereinbarung hast du die Vorderung anerkannt. Du hat glücklicherweise falsche Daten agegeben. Also,who cares


----------



## Hippo (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Möglich oder auch nicht ...
Es heißt ja grundsätzlich daß bei Ratenzahlung die Forderung anerkannt wird.
Jetzt zahlt er (mit falschen Angaben) aber wie? Barüberweisung oder vom Konto? Und damit wären die persönlichen Daten wieder erreichbar.
Wäre da nicht eher der argumentative Rückzug auf die Schiene 

_*Zahlen Sie nicht zweimal umsonst!* Wenn Sie vergangenes  Jahr auf eine Abofalle im Internet hereingefallen sind und gezahlt  haben, werden die Abzocker in vielen Fällen versuchen, sie noch einmal  abzukassieren. Begründung der Abzocker: Es sei ein Zwei-Jahres-Abo  abgeschlossen worden und mit der ersten Bezahlung hätten Sie ja  akzeptiert, dass die Forderung berechtigt ist. Lassen Sie sich davon  aber nicht beeindrucken! 


Deutschlands höchstes Gericht, der Bundesgerichtshof, hat entschieden, dass man mit der Zahlung einer Forderung diese nicht  automatisch auch anerkennt. Also: Einmal Abzockern den Ferrari zu  finanzieren, ist schon ärgerlich genug. Seien Sie nicht so dumm, ihnen  auch noch die nächste Benzinrechnung zu begleichen. _

zurückzuziehen und es drauf ankommen zu lassen.
Hängt wahrscheinlich auch damit zusammen ob und wenn ja was upgrayedd unterschrieben hat.
Ist jetzt mal ´ne Idee


----------



## Goblin (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> _*Zahlen Sie nicht zweimal umsonst!* Wenn Sie vergangenes Jahr auf eine __
> 
> __Abofalle__ im Internet hereingefallen sind und gezahlt haben, werden die Abzocker in vielen Fällen versuchen, sie noch einmal abzukassieren. Begründung der Abzocker: Es sei ein Zwei-Jahres-Abo abgeschlossen worden und mit der ersten Bezahlung hätten Sie ja akzeptiert, dass die Forderung berechtigt ist. Lassen Sie sich davon aber nicht beeindrucken! __
> 
> Deutschlands höchstes Gericht, der Bundesgerichtshof, hat entschieden__, dass man mit der Zahlung einer Forderung diese nicht automatisch auch anerkennt. Also: Einmal Abzockern den Ferrari zu finanzieren, ist schon ärgerlich genug. Seien Sie nicht so dumm, ihnen auch noch die nächste Benzinrechnung zu begleichen_


Da gehts um den Betrag fürs zweite Jahr. Nicht um Ratenzahlung. Ich würd den ganzen Mist gepflegt ignorieren


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



upgrayedd schrieb:


> ...passirt da trotzdem nichts?
> Was jetzt restliche nicht mehr zahlen oder doch? weiss derTthread ist alt aber wär nett wenn mir trotdem noch jemand hilft.:cry:
> ]



Bevor man anfängt, rumzugackern wie ein aufgeregtes Huhn, und bevor man irgendwelche Erklärungen an die Gegenseite abgibt, holt man *vorher* Informationen ein. Und kommt nicht erst hierher, wenn die Hütte schon halb abgebrannt ist.

Aber erst ein Riesen Durcheinander anrichten, dann noch irgendwelche unqualifizierten und unnötigen Erklärungen an die Gegenseite abgegeben, dann (völlig unnötig) Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung abgeschlossen (mit Unterschrift?), dann einen Teil der Forderung bezahlt, jetzt willst Du dann wieder doch nicht... und hast aber falsche Daten angegeben... womöglich auch noch mit falschem Namen unterschrieben? Sag mal, geht's noch? Was reitet Dich eigentlich, so einen Stuss anzufangen?

Nee, den Salat können wir hier nicht aufdröseln. In so einem Fall sollte man dann wirklich den Fall vor Ort von der Verbraucherzentrale oder von einem Anwalt prüfen lassen. Kein Mensch kann hier nachvollziehen, was da unterschrieben/gesagt/gemailt/gegackert/sonstwas wurde. Also ich halte mich in solchen Fällen immer vollkommen raus.


----------



## upgrayedd (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ne unterschrieben habe ich ja nichts.... Das war per Telefon und ja, per Banküberweisung hab ich es bezahlt von wem das Geld kommt ist denen nämlich scheiss egal. Das könnt ihr mir glauben. Also hab ich wohl verschissen oder ?


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Wenn man keine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterschrieben hat, dann kann es sein, dass die ganze Sache dann halb so schlimm ist. Bitte aber trotzdem mal die Sache von der Verbraucherberatung oder einem Anwalt prüfen lassen. Ist immer noch billiger, als eine völlig unberechtigte Forderung zu zahlen.


----------



## upgrayedd (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Ok, mach ich. Danke dir.


----------



## anamcarairishfolk (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

:smile:





Goblin schrieb:


> Da gehts um den Betrag fürs zweite Jahr. Nicht um Ratenzahlung. Ich würd den ganzen Mist gepflegt ignorieren


 
Na mir haben sie einige Zeit vor Weihnachten auch Rate(betr.des 2.Jahres)angeboten.So mit freundlicher Auforderung....wenn Sie nicht in der Lage sind...dann können sie in Raten.... setzen sie sich mit uns in Verbindung..... mit Grusss....und blablabla.Na da habe ich dann auch nicht reagiert.3Wochen später kam's unfein.Wir (d.Inkasso....mit Anwalt) können 30Jahre lang einfordern...wir werden ihr Konto pfänden.....bitte anrufen bei...oder schriftlich an....usw. usw. usw.Na nun habe ich noch ein Schreiben mehr für meine private Sammlung und warte mal.Habe einfach keine Zeit mich darum zu ärgern.Ist aber trotz Allem immer son doofes Gefühl was schon an kleiner Psychose erinnert.Aber nur kurz.2Tage hält's an das Gefühl dann geht es im normalen Alltag weiter.Also Allen ängstlichen sei es gesagt, auch mein Anwalt riet mir nicht zu zahlen.Und sowieso sind diese 2Jahresabschlüsse ab 2011 nicht mehr zulässig.Laut neuem Gesetzt.Irgenwann in der Ztng.gelesen aber vergessen es aufzuheben(d.Artikel).Sorry sonst hätte ich hier genauer schreiben können.
Euch allen die hier Rat und Mut geben Dank und weiterhin so locker und froh ins 2011er rein.anamcarairishfolk: das ist die Inkasso>:wall::roll:<das seit Ihr Ratgeber u.das bin ich heute>:-p


----------



## ormus (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

keinen kopf machen!  die können dich noch mit tausenden mahnungen traktieren und da wird nichts passieren! die leute die sowas machen sind echt dreisst! ich weiss! einfach ignorieren oder wegen belästigung anzeigen! :sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



ormus schrieb:


> einfach ignorieren


ok


ormus schrieb:


> oder wegen belästigung anzeigen! :


 bringt absolut nichts außer die Polizei mit sinnlosem Schreibkram  von wichtigeren Aufgaben abzuhalten.


----------



## IchGodDuNix (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hab jetzt die Mail bekommen.

Naja, die meinten in 7 Tagen werden Sie eine Mahnung per Mail kriegen etc.
Also das ist jetzt die neue.




> _Unsägliches Mahndrohgewäsch ohne erkennbaren Informationsgewinn im Thread entfernt. (bh)_



Hoffe es war erlaubt das hier reinzusetzen :roll:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:30:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:27:49 ----------

Tut mir leid, dass ich einen Doppel-Post mache, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es Editieren konnte.

Meine Antwort:

Ihr seit doch echt wirre im Kopf, die Leute zu "verarschen" und einfach nur so Geld einzutreiben.

Ich weiß vorallem, dass load-tipp.de eine [...]seite ist.
Bitte hört auf zu Spammen und lasst es einfach sein. Das wird nix!


Wenn Sie eine richtig beauftragte In-Kasso Firma sind, dann lesen Sie sich bitte
dieses Thema von der Seite Computerbetrug.de.

Bitte klicken! - (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58418-load-tipp-de.html)



Ich wünsche Ihnen noch eine Erfolglose Abzocke!



mfg,
Schönen Tag!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*





http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Glaubst Du allen Ernstes daß so ein Schreiben dort irgendeinen interessiert?
Gelbe, grüne oder wie auch immer gefärbte Tonne bzw. den Spamfilter nutzen und gut ist!


----------



## streamline (29 März 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Hallo,
Leute ich brauche  Hilfe  ich hab jetzt  schon 3 mahnungs E.mail bekommen ich 
hab angst dass es ins Gericht kommt usw..  Bitte um antwort,

Habe nochmal ne Warnung bekommen das nervt total kriege voll Angst.
Was soll ich machen ??

Service und Payment GmbH./. Lana Lang 
Rechnung über Abonnement vom **.0*.2009
Angebot: http://www.load-tipp.de
Kundennummer: *******

Sehr geehrter Herr **,

in oben bezeichneter Forderungssache konnten wir trotz Mahnung keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen. Noch bestehen zwei Möglichkeiten für Sie, die Angelegenheit einvernehmlich zum Abschluss zu führen:

1.Sie überweisen die Gesamtforderung in Höhe von 162,72 EUR unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens ******.

2. Sie bieten uns eine angemessene Ratenzahlung an und setzen sich telefonisch oder schriftlich mit uns in Verbindung. In jedem Fall sollten Sie bis zum 03.04.2011 reagieren.

Wir weisen Sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass bei fruchtlosem Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Sie eingeleitet werden kann. Aus dem daraus resultierenden Vollstreckungstitel besteht dann die Möglichkeit, über einen Zeitraum von 30 Jahren gegen Sie die Zwangsvollstreckung zu betreiben.

Es ergibt sich folgende Gesamtforderung:


Hauptforderung
96,00 EUR
Inkassokosten
39,00 EUR
Auslagen des Gläubigers
14,00 EUR
Kontoführungsgebühren
5,00 EUR
Zinsen
8,72 EUR
Zahlbetrag per 03.04.2011
162,72 EUR


Ihre personenbezogenen Daten werden zum Zwecke der Forderungseinziehung gespeichert (§ 33 BDSG 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
gez.
C. W.
Geschäftsführerin


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



> Was soll ich machen ??


Für Mahnmüll gibts Spamfilter und Mülltonnen. Wer nicht zahlt,kann ein Geld behalten


> Wir weisen Sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass bei fruchtlosem Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Sie eingeleitet werden kann. Aus dem daraus resultierenden Vollstreckungstitel besteht dann die Möglichkeit, über einen Zeitraum von 30 Jahren gegen Sie die Zwangsvollstreckung zu betreiben


Zu dumm dass das in all den Jahren nicht EINMAL eigetreten ist


----------



## streamline (29 März 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



Goblin schrieb:


> Für Mahnmüll gibts Spamfilter und Mülltonnen. Wer nicht zahlt,kann ein Geld behalten



Ich habe aber Angst dass die durch meine IP meine adresse Raus bekommen usw..dann geht es bestimmt ins Gericht dann wird es sehr teuer ich habe voll
angst.

MFG.


----------



## Goblin (29 März 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Lesen
Infos und Grundsatzartikel

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## Antiscammer (29 März 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Abzocker können mit IP-Adressen nichts anfangen.


Abzocker kriegen von den Providern keine Logdaten. Die Logdaten gibt es nur auf Gerichtsbeschluss, bei Ermittlungen zu schweren Straftaten. "Nichtzahlen bei Load-Kasper" ist aber keine Straftat. Da kümmert sich kein Staatsanwalt und kein Richter drum.

Selbst, wenn: eine IP-Adresse ist kein Beweis für einen wirksamen Vertragsschluss.

Bei diesen albernen Abzockfallen kommt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Es ist also egal, wenn man sich dort mit falschen Daten angemeldet haben sollte.

Die können sich die IP-Adresse übers Klo nageln. Die können Dir gar nichts.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 März 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*



streamline schrieb:


> .....dann geht es bestimmt ins Gericht dann wird es sehr teuer ich habe voll angst.


Mensch, hör auf zu zittern! Da wird sich nichts, aber auch garnichts hinsichtlich "Gericht" tun. Alles, was sich tun wird, ist das permanente Gekläffe eines nichtsnutzigen Köters. Und wenn er müde wird, hört er auf zu kläffen. Dann kehrt Ruhe ein, himmlische Ruhe (eigene Erfahrung!!!)

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten und für sinnvollere Dinge verwenden, statt es den überflüssigen Nutzlosunternehmen und deren Inkassoschergen freiwillig in den Rachen zu werfen!

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

@ Nicko1998

du mußt mehr auf die  Pampersebene gehen > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...vision-communication-gmbh-157.html#post334993
das wird besser verstanden


----------



## dvill (30 März 2011)

*AW: Load-Tipp.de*

Über die böse IP-Adresse: IP-Adresse, na und?! Video - sevenload

Über das schwachsinnige Mahndrohgewäsch im Allgemeinen: Inkasso, mehr Schein als Sein... Video - sevenload


----------



## Klosterfan (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der der Tattooseite.de gemacht? Ich denke ich bin einer Abzocke auf den Leim gegangen. Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Oktober 2011)

Offenbar wird nach dem Umzug der Acker neu umgepflügt.
http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.com/2011/10/neuer-anwalt-droht-f-anziehungspunkt.html


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2011)

http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=922#k7691675


> habe auf Facebook wieder eine Werbung von einer Tattooseite gesehen


Die Fallensteller lauern überall.


----------



## anamcarairishfolk (22 Dezember 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> *AW: Load-Tipp.de*
> 
> 
> Was soll denn an dem Drohgeblubbere ernst werden???
> ...


 


Tja Leute.Ersteinmal ein frohe Weihnachtsfest ohne Load-tip.de-Stress, dazu nen guten Rutsch ins 2012 (aber bitte nicht auf Eis ausrutschen).
Also habt Vertrauen zu den Ratschlägen..ich habe es auch so gehalten.Zwar kam heute nach über 1 Jahr(!)
auch mal wieder so'n Schreiben an (und daß 2Tage vor merry christmas).Und was ist das Kuriose daran?Anstatt wie sonst geforderte 96Euro wollen sie nur noch 50Euro.Na das pfeift bei denen ganz schön aus den Löschern.Denn nun denken sie wohl:wenns billiger gemacht wird dann zahlt der vielleicht.Also keine Panik aufkommen lassen und das Ding schön abgeheftet.Als Warnung für mich und als Hilfe für Andere.So nun in Ruhe den Stress des Jahres ablegen, keine Gedanken machen und Dankbarsein den Leueten hier die hier von sich aus Beratung und Tipps geben.Und an alle die auf die Masche der Abzocker reingefallen sind vertraut mehr und eiert nicht so rum.Einmal Angst haben gilt noch, aber nach diesen guten Tipps müsste es doch klar sein was  zu machen oder nicht zu machen ist.In diesem Sinne auf irish ein:Slàn go foill & Bey, bey!
anamcarairishfolk der Irish-Underground-Peter+1 Berlin/Germany


----------



## danemon (25 Mai 2012)

Hallo, bin neu hier und sage schon mal vielen Dank.
Bei mir kam heute nach 3! Jahren Elektronische Post von oben genannter Seite bzw. dem beauftragten Inkasso-Unternehmen.
Das kann einem ganz schön die Laune verderben. Auf die Briefe hab ich nie reagiert, die kann ja die Post immer noch verschusselt haben. Aber daß bringt mich doch immer wieder aus dem Konzept.
Besonders, weil sie das erste Mal mit Gericht gedroht haben.
Geht einem echt an die Nerven.
Schön, daß ihr einen bestätigt, daß es nur dreiste Betrüger sind.
Gruß Danemon


----------



## Hippo (25 Mai 2012)

Stelle fest - Du hast gelesen und verstanden!


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2012)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/mahnverfahren-von-load-tippde


> Wir weisen sie darauf hin, dass es im Rahmen der Vollstreckung zu weiteren Maßnahmen kommen kann (Haftbefehl, Pfändung ihrer künftigen Rente, Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung, Kontensperre).


Haftbefehl wäre gut, den dem, der solche Drohungen ohne Grundlage verbreitet ...


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2012)

...dass dem in Leipzig gewaltsam noch niemand näher getreten ist, wundert mich ohnehin. Gibt doch genug willfähige Störer auch dort!


----------



## anamcarairishfolk (28 Juni 2012)

Ich habe die Sendung im TV gestern gesehen (Spiegel-TV) über Komputerabofallen.Dort wurde über den Betreiber vieler Onlineportale berichtet und dessen Gerichtsverhandlung betr.: Abo(fallen)seiten.Er ist verurteilt worden.Zwar ist er ja ersteinmal in Revision gegangen, aber es ist damit zu rechnen daß dieses Urteil bestätigt wird.Denn ab August gilt dann auch ein neues Gesetz für Aboseiten (werden diese Schmarotzer sich aber bestimmt neue Tricks ausdenken-also wachsam bleiben!!!).Und so wird es Load-Tipp ergehen, wenn gegen sie endlich Klage erhoben wird.Die betreiben das selbige verbrecherische Genre.Sollte mich nicht wundern wenn es sich eines Tages rausstellt daß diese Schmarotzer zusammenarbeiten.Denn es gibt einfach zu viele Gemeinsamkeiten und Abläufe.Ich selbst habe vor 14 Tagen nach langer Zeit Post v.Inkasso bekommen.Mit großer Überschrift:GERICHTLICHE MAHNUNG
ohne Stempel irgendeines Gerichtes.Sie maßen sich in ihrer Gier sogar an Titelüberschriften wie Gerichte zu verwenden.Na ja meine kleine Mappe um einen wertlosen Wisch bereichert.Also bleibt hart und ausdauernd gegenüber deren Härte und Ausdauer.Nicht Bange machen lassen gilt 
Grüsse und Dank nochmal an alle die hier den Unbedarften und Hilfesuchenden geholfen haben.
Schönen Sommer ohne Sorge für ALLE hier.anamcarairishfolk


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (28 Juni 2012)

Die Abläufe in der Nutzlosbranche sind zu 100% identisch, egal welche Nutzlosfirma und Geflecht. Zusammenarbeiten mit Herrn B. (aus dem gestrigen TV-Bericht, wo auch eine ehemalige Mitarbeiterin zu Wort kam) tun die aus Leipzig trotzdem nicht.


----------

